# Democrat Racism



## Leo123 (Mar 29, 2019)

There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.

The *Free Soil Party* was a short-lived political party in the United States active in the 1848 and 1852 presidential elections as well as in some state elections. A single-issue party, its main purpose was to oppose the expansion of slavery into the Western territories, arguing that free men on free soil constituted a morally and economically superior system to slavery. It also sometimes worked to remove existing laws that discriminated against freed African Americans in states such as Ohio.[_citation needed_]

The party originated in New York after the state Democratic convention refused to endorse the Wilmot Proviso, a proposed law that would have banned slavery in any territory acquired from Mexico in the Mexican–American War. *A faction of New York Democrats known as the **Barnburners** objected to slavery in the territories and opposed the 1848 Democratic nominee **Lewis Cass**. The Barnburners and other anti-slavery Democrats joined with some anti-slavery **Whigs** and the **Liberty Party** to form the Free Soil Party.
*
Free Soil Party - Wikipedia


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.



So, outing racists is now considered ‘racist?’   The jig is up, it’s time for decent folks reject the Democrat Plantation.


----------



## ph3iron (Mar 30, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.



Might help if you knew the difference between a noun and an adjective.
Zero college old white fart trumpie?


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.
> ...



Zat all ya got?   Poor little TDSer.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.
> 
> The *Free Soil Party* was a short-lived political party in the United States active in the 1848 and 1852 presidential elections as well as in some state elections. A single-issue party, its main purpose was to oppose the expansion of slavery into the Western territories, arguing that free men on free soil constituted a morally and economically superior system to slavery. It also sometimes worked to remove existing laws that discriminated against freed African Americans in states such as Ohio.[_citation needed_]
> 
> ...



Democrats have always been pro-slavery.  Still are.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.
> ...



Then out your party and STHU.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.
> ...



This doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Nothing to out, Republicans are not racist.   Democrats are the ones who round up people by skin color.  And NO I'n not going to 'STHU.'


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> This doesn't seem to be the case.



Yes it does, Democrats identify people by skin color then relegate them to 'victims' in order to keep them 'voting-victims.'  This is why they champion no border walls and illegal aliens.  They are the perfect victim voting block because Democrats promise them government cheese even though they're not citizens.  Shameful really.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



You need to STHU because your posts are stupid. I read shitloads of racism coming from republicans here everyday. At the same time you maggots talk about how nobody alive was here during slavery we are supposed to leave the democratic party because of slavery. This is why you need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't seem to be the case.
> ...



Not so. But I can see that you are a little dim.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You need to STHU because your posts are stupid. I read shitloads of racism coming from republicans here everyday. At the same time you maggots talk about how nobody alive was here during slavery we are supposed to leave the democratic party because of slavery. This is why you need to shut the fuck up.



It's been my experience that those who want others to "STHU" can't deal with opinions different from theirs and probably have some deep seated anger issues.  Your diatribe makes no sense...Perhaps you should re-write it.  Just saying 'shut the fuck up' is cowardice.  That there in red.....Makes absolutely no sense.  Who ever said nobody was alive during slavery?  At least try to write a cohesive sentence.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Not so. But I can see that you are a little dim.



No you have 'dim' sight.  Open your eyes.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



the left are nothing but a bunch of phonies. They pretend to represent the common working man but in reality they represent the expensive coffee-swilling gentrifying hipster with seventeen facial piercings, the old money jewish widows slowly dying in their expensive high rise apartments cluttered with out of date copies of the New Yorker, the purple haired non-binary sexual miscreant who was a normal person 2 years ago before he started college.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 30, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.



Uh-huh, right.  That's why this board is flooded with conservatives making ill comments about brown people on a daily basis.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 30, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> The jig is up, it’s time for decent folks reject the Democrat Plantation.



People should be rejecting both parties _en masse _as they are slowly destroying our nation


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.
> ...



This board is also full of liberals making ill comments about white people on a daily basis.  Frankly, I'm conservative and don't separate folks by the color of their skin and don't accept anyone denigrating folks because of the color of their skin.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > The jig is up, it’s time for decent folks reject the Democrat Plantation.
> ...



Start your own thread please.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.
> ...



Oh the horror! People say mean words online. That's why we need to embrace Communism. 

The left claims to champion the plight of "minorities" thus embrace mass immigration as a means to attain their fictional multicultural utopia but the people they pander the most to, the muslims, the hispanics, blacks and yes the asians...are by their very nature, quite conservative. Take a peek into the living room of any old random black household and you're likely to hear them making fun of white people's eccentricities. I aint mad about it. We deserve it. Because we wack as fuck, yo.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 30, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-huh, right.  That's why this board is flooded with conservatives making ill comments about brown people on a daily basis.
> ...



I notice you didn't deny it



> The left claims to champion the plight of "minorities" thus embrace mass immigration as a means to attain their fictional multicultural utopia but the people they pander the most to, the muslims, the hispanics, blacks and yes the asians...are by their very nature, quite conservative.



The left doesn't give two shits about brown people.  They are nothing more than a political tool for them.


----------



## beautress (Mar 30, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.
> ...


I agree, Leo. When I was growing up, racism was so thick that I felt sorry for the black people who were denied equal opportunities everywhere, but the Democrats were the most racist people I ever met. My mother and her neighbor decided it was time to get me married off, so I spent one summer week with the neighbor's family who were going to Mississippi, and they planned a date for me. The day of the "date," all the boys in the community went to voter registration areas of Mississipi to scare black peope into not voting, which worked well in the past. My date was cancelled, and that brought it home to me that I did not want to be there among people who hated black people so bad they'd go out and harass and threaten them at the point of the voter registration campaign areas. I was outraged. When I got back home to Texas, every time I heard "the boys went to black town because a black man whistled at a white woman" it turned my stomach upside down. I was only 16 at the time, and I decided the Democrat party (always the organizers of trouble for blacks) would not ever be my party, but I was a little liberal, so when I turned 18 and could vote, I registered as an independent. That way I could vote for whomever I pleased was best for the job, and who believed equal pay for equal work. That "vacation" rang my justice bell, and just look at the Democrats now. They can't break with lying their asses off to win the next election, just as before.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I see a lot more conservatives desperately flailing around trying to prove to just how not racist they are than the opposite. Thankfully though, there's a growing segment of white America who are growing numb to the accusation. If not hating myself for being white and not celebrating the destruction of my heritage and culture makes me a Nazi then so be it. I'm a fucking Nazi. 

so what are you going to do about it, Chang?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You are conflicted.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



You are truly dumb.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You need to STHU because your posts are stupid. I read shitloads of racism coming from republicans here everyday. At the same time you maggots talk about how nobody alive was here during slavery we are supposed to leave the democratic party because of slavery. This is why you need to shut the fuck up.
> ...



Try learning how to read. Then learn how their is a difference between not accepting a different opinion as opposed to the refusal to accept a lie.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



The right are in majority, racist.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not so. But I can see that you are a little dim.
> ...



My eyes are just fine.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > The jig is up, it’s time for decent folks reject the Democrat Plantation.
> ...



I can go with that. We do need at least 1 more major party.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So is the left but they express it differently.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> The right are in majority, racist.



It takes a racist to falsely identify a racist.   Stop blaming others for YOUR racism.   Maybe just go away and lick your wounds.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.
> 
> The *Free Soil Party* was a short-lived political party in the United States active in the 1848 and 1852 presidential elections as well as in some state elections. A single-issue party, its main purpose was to oppose the expansion of slavery into the Western territories, arguing that free men on free soil constituted a morally and economically superior system to slavery. It also sometimes worked to remove existing laws that discriminated against freed African Americans in states such as Ohio.[_citation needed_]
> 
> ...



*Denounce Apparent Mentally Ill Americans Exploiting RACISM & HATE for $PROFIT$*



Become enlightened, YouTube search terms: *"mental health illness black community"*
​*Peace.*


----------



## IM2 (Mar 31, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



There are racist democrats but they don't control the party, they are not in leadership and democratic policy doesn't cater to them.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 31, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The right are in majority, racist.
> ...



I haven't falsely identified anything.  I am not racist for pointing out racism. Learn that.


----------



## Correll (Mar 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Here is some nice racism. 


Mayor Pete may not be gay enough for the Identity Politics Police


“Is Pete Buttigieg just another white male candidate, or does his gayness count as diversity?” Slate asked in the headline (since changed) of a much discussed piece this week by staff writer Christina Cauterucci."


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.


You white republicans admit the rich liberals and deep state rinos have the system rigged. And now we see bob craft, Jussie smolletts and the full house mom and we know the system is rigged. It’s rigged against middle class whites too. Not as much as it is against poor Americans, but rigged none the less.

This is why I want diversity. Because we know the system is rigged. White people who are afraid of equality and fairness must feel they benefit from a rigged system.


----------



## Correll (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.
> ...




That is a nice assumption of yours about what other people think. 


Very self serving that it makes those other people the bad guy.


Very, very self serving.


Your self serving scenario does not match me, nor anyone I know. 


Try to be more open minded.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Gotcha and you don’t want to admit it. The system IS rigged. So why don’t you want to fix it?


----------



## Correll (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Everything I see you dems doing, is not about fixing the system but about simply adding more layers of preference aimed at fucking me and mine.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Says the racist fossil.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


It is rigged against the vast majority of white people,yes.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


All cries of racial oppression only comes from towns run by Democrats


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


All people. The system is rigged black white christian atheist Jew man woman ...

And they use race to divide us.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


And all cries that Mexicans and Muslims are over running us come from rural towns who don’t know what’s bringing them here. Illegal employers.

Your small town are run and occupied by all whites. And you have all the money and power there. Duh


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No the  politician lawmakers bring them here .. not a manager  responsible for a bottom line .  I live on Boston and they have over run us.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Where are they working? Let’s go after illegal employers like we used to


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Why would you go after stuggling Americans?? Are we stuggling enough? Go after the law makers


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The illegal employers are hurting americans


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I thought trump made America great again? The economy is booming. Taxes have been lowered. You’re still struggling? Free market.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No they aren’t .. they are doing there job they hire to make the most money.. the lawmakers can stop it at the border


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lawlessness.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Many Americans are struggling with low wage workers flooding America,, resources, education, jobs, it’s why crime is so high in multicultural neighborhoods. Just facts


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I Agree  arrest Nancy Pelosi


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Right. Illegal immigration was never a problem when they only came to do migrant work. But now factories and farms all across America are hiring them. Airports too. Hotels, restaurants. Golf courses

Don’t you dare not give these illegal employers the blame they deserve.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I don’t know one country that would replace its citizens workers with foreigners to hurt its citizens... that  some treasous shit


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I know and that’s what started happening on Reagan’s watch and picked up steam on Bush’s watch.

In 1999 we did 400 work raids. In 2002 the number of work raids bush did? 4.

Bush basically told employers hiring illegals would no longer be enforced.

Remember bush and McCain and the gop in the 2000s were saying jobs Americans won’t do when we were complaining about illegals.

You republicans forget how you have changed on these issues. Another issue you guys have changed on is back then you liked the cheap shit Walmart was buying from China


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You are lost


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Sure they do.

White people are the most restricted and most censored people in history while black supremacist psychobabble is considered brilliant academic scholarship.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


That’s funny because everyone thriving in metro Detroit. All the CEOs, VPs, hiring managers, bosses, owners, etc... are all white.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So isn’t  Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer Maxine Waters and the rest of the democrat gang


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 31, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Because Detroit’s black population are just a bunch of racist idiots.

They are too busy hating white people to start businesses despite having every start up advantage in the world if they did so.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Crime is high in white neighborhoods and if it weren't for business lobbying, this would not happen.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 31, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## IM2 (Mar 31, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Is that so. Really?

*With more than 32,000 Black-owned firms, Detroit is ranked 4th in the country, behind New York, Los Angeles, and Chicago. Detroit is also among the top cities for producing Black women-owned businesses. Catherine Clifford of CNN Money reports that among large cities, New York City had the most Black-owned businesses (154,929, or 8.1% of the total); however, Detroit had a higher percentage of firms that are Black-owned (64%).*

https://michiganchronicle.com/2013/02/07/detroit-the-mecca-of-black-business/

Stop lying to yourself fruitcake.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Black supremacist firms are not businesses moron.

Where are the black grocery store owners, the black music shop owners, the black sportsware owners?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Giving grants to people with no biz education is not good for society


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Then tomorrow you will attack education and make the argument that a lot of successful entrepreneurs don’t have college degrees.

You guys need to make up your minds. Is college good or bad?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are out of touch with reality.. giving grants to people to keep them quiet is not good for the overall community. I see it in Boston.. only a fix to the fatherless rate, education, can help the community


----------



## petro (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


In construction a lot work for legal Mexicans for cash under the table.
Ready to lock up legal immigrants who own a business?


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 1, 2019)

the discrepancy of household income between whites and blacks is due to the absence of fathers and the presence of badly educated unemployed men


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

petro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## petro (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Can't disagree with that.
Although many liberals would cry racism and profiling of Mexican owned businesses.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



*With more than 32,000 Black-owned firms, Detroit is ranked 4th in the country, behind New York, Los Angeles, and Chicago. Detroit is also among the top cities for producing Black women-owned businesses. Catherine Clifford of CNN Money reports that among large cities, New York City had the most Black-owned businesses (154,929, or 8.1% of the total); however, Detroit had a higher percentage of firms that are Black-owned (64%).*

https://michiganchronicle.com/2013/02/07/detroit-the-mecca-of-black-business/

Fuck off junior.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I know truth is hard for you so I will say it again.

Crime is high in white neighborhoods and if it weren't for business lobbying, this would not happen.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Yep giving business grants to whites who can't develop a business plan is not good for society.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2019)

petro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



I doubt it.  Unless the data showed a large discrepancy in the numbers of businesses investigated by race. These things don't happen as whites like you imagine.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You have not seen that in Boston and what you say is not the solution.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> the discrepancy of household income between whites and blacks is due to the absence of fathers and the presence of badly educated unemployed men



Wrong.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Crime is high in white neighborhoods because of lobbying?  Lol WHAT!?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Agreeded .....


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Mexicans don’t own business!? Lol what


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I have and it is.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Top 100 Most Dangerous Cities in America | National Council For Home Safety and Security


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Again what is your point ??


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If you don’t think African Americans are not stuggling in Boston you are misinformed


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I don't think African Americans are not struggling in Boston.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

Whites make up 64% of the poor in MA.  What is their problem? When is trump going to maga for them?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Whites make up 64% of the poor in MA.  What is their problem? When is trump going to maga for them?


Blacks and whites are stuggling in states and towns run by democrats.. over regulation causes struggle. 

They should get on trumps success plan.. DEREGULATION! Baby let be do what they want


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



Learn how to read.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Learn how current events


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Whites make up 64% of the poor in MA.  What is their problem? When is trump going to maga for them?
> ...



Blacks are struggling in states and towns run by republicans. I live in Kansas and republicans fucked this state up.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm well aware of current events. You deny those that don't allow you to keep lying.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No the towns that voted for democrats are struggling,,  compare a voting map of Kansas and a crime map of Kansas and you’ll see the problem lies are towns that vote blue.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Whites make up 64% of the poor in MA.  What is their problem? When is trump going to maga for them?
> ...


But workers in red states don't make as much as we do.  They tend to be temp workers where we tend to get full insurance and job security.  Sometimes even pensions.  Workers make more in our towns fool.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Corporations are doing better than ever.  Anyone who was doing well under Obama is doing well now.  Eventually maybe you would all get it.  It's not white people fucking you because they are fucking poor whites too.  And they sucker these angry white men into thinking it's liberals, blacks, muslims, blacks, the jews, mexicans.  

Depending on the day these Republicans are always wrong about who's fucking them.  The same people fucking us are the same people fucking them.  But they have been convinced it is us who are fucking them.  Even though we are getting fucked too.

And you blacks think these poor as whites are fucking you?  They are because they vote against policies of fairness and equality and diversity but trust me, their poor white asses are getting fucked too.  Not as bad as poor black people in urban ghettos but that's because there is even less economic opportunity in those neighborhoods.

I'll say it again, imagine if these sissy ass cry baby whites were discriminated against like your people are.  Imagine how they'd lose their minds.  Look at them losing their minds when we tell them it's not fair that 95% of CEO's are white men.  Not in a country as diverse as this.  No bias here.  LOL.  

And these whites know the system is corrupt.  Deep state RINO's, hollywood liberals get special treatment, Hillary's Foundation, GE paid no taxes because of OBAMA, .....


So they know the system is rigged they just can't get themselves to blame the rich who are doing really fucking great and even did great under Obama.  They cried and said it wasn't good enough so now they are doing even better and these Republicans don't see any real change in their lives since Trump took office so now it's back to blaming colored and illegals.  

I thought wages were up and unemployment was really low?  What happened guys?  You should be happy today.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



For all the talk, Detroit doesn’t have a gentrification problem. It has a poverty problem.

Cities are far healthier places with economically diverse populations. When you have a city that is as high-poverty as Detroit, economic diversity means you encourage middle-class people to move in. The problem isn’t that the middle-class is moving in. The problem is you aren’t allowing poor people to join the middle class.

Detroit is 80 percent African-American. If you walk around Campus Martius, the faces you see are 80 percent white. The people moving into the city are more likely to be white. The people moving out are more likely to be black. And who is making the big decisions about Detroit? (Mayor) Mike Duggan, Dan Gilbert … Race is the subtext for all these issues.

But there are two big issues. The first is the education system by virtue of the state’s inconceivably bad charter school law. Most of the kids growing up poor in Detroit are getting the kind of education that will lock them into poverty as adults.

Second is need for a systematic workforce strategy to get jobs, preferably within the city.

*What needs to happen in the next five years?*

Short of divine intervention? I would like to see the new Legislature and governor rewrite the charter school law so there is quality control and accountability. Until that happens, I don’t see a lot of hope.

I would love to see everyone – major employers, the government, nonprofits, etc. – get together and (create) a system that would allow anyone in Detroit with basic skills and mobility to get training to get and hold a job, along with a commitment from major employers to prioritize Detroit residents for jobs that open up.

Poverty is Detroit’s biggest problem. Gentrification doesn’t come close.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Red stare workers are very secure, they hunt for food, they are proficient in farming, auto, electronics, plumbing.. they do fine. It’s bmue cities where people are crying of oppression


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That's not true and you know it

Most Americans are wrong about how much they need for retirement

What has changed?  Why are so many WHITE Americans in red states struggling?

America’s 1% hasn’t controlled this much wealth since before the Great Depression

Stop wondering why you are struggling and frustrated. 

I would be struggling and frustrated too if I were you but I'm not.  I don't have kids.  I make almost 6 figures.  My home is paid off.  I have zero debt.  And I'm saving more than enough to retire.

So don't suggest red state workers are secure.  They have no job security.  Those are right to work jobs which means you have right to your job.  They are the opposite of union jobs.  No pension, no profit sharing and anything that can be done by a temp will be done by a temp.

So I can see why corporations in red states are doing great but red state workers are struggling and it's not blacks or immigrants fault.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



40% of Americans can't cover a $400 emergency expense

Poverty rate by race


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



These are the states with the most poverty.  All of them are red states


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No


sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


sorry you are wrong,, deregulation has helped them. Retirement lol bro you are clueless most live off the grid haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Rural towns they use barter for medical services


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol poverty ,,, rural towns are extremely rich with freedom they don’t need much money .. freedom
Is wealth and they have more then you


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, wealth is wealth. I’ll move to your tax free state when I retire but I’ll be in the gated community.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 1, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yea but they aren’t crying of oppression, it’s the rich white democrat towns were people are crying about bein poor, rioting etc... NOT REPUBLICANS  RED TOWNS


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Not just in Detroit....all over America as well. 

The "poor, maligned" white MALE population represents 31% of the total population in America yet holds nearly 80% of executive positions in the workforce, and the vast majority of positions of power in politics.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Bullshit. I don't need to compare maps. All I have to do is see the towns.

So I will explain this again; if democrats are winning over and over with failed plans, what republicans are offering must be so piss poor that people would rather fail. And the richest county in our state is majority democrat.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Poor whites have always fallen for the race card. Even MLK was trying to tell poor whites how they needed to quit fooling themselves.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes republicans . Yes red towns .


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Bullshit. Most rural towns are surrounded by farmers getting government subsidies.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




BS. Barter doesn't pay for the equipment needed for medical services. That bushel of corn just won't buy that x-ray machine.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol not according to crime data, the towns
High in crime all vote democrat,  local mayors local  municipalities all democrats.. 
yes usually the richest towns are elite libs locates next to the poor.. they use the poor for local votes


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Republicans are rioting ?? Lol where haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yes because of the regulations caused by the EPA..they have always had to give them welfare since democrats tried to control farmers


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No local taxes does.. the doctor tells the town they need a new X-ray machine they rasise money.. it’s a great concept


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I live in a rural state. Things don't work exactly like that.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You're wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You try your best to lie but republican policies have ruined states and almost sent us into a national depression. Yet you keep trying to lie about how only democratic towns are struggling. But those republican towns in the rust belt are complaining about lost jobs.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Hmm maybe not but most places


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


YES BECAUSE OF EPA REGULATIONS! 
Which trump just deregulated and now are getting much better. 
EPA was putting people in jail for puddles on farms! 
Now democrats want to put taxes on poor people sitting in traffic.. over regulations kill production


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So I will explain this again; if democrats are winning over and over, what republicans are offering is worse. In our state the richest city is located far from the poor. It's an entirely different county and zip code. You don't get to keep lying son.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes in most places.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Because public education in towns that vote blue that are high in crime have democrat principles, they destroyed education for generations, and when most people hear free shit they take it. Poor education produces bad decisions.. voting being one. 

Elite democrats are every where.. they prey on the poor. I bet if you look deep into they rich democrat neighborhoods you will find deep roots in the poor neighborhoods.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Bullshit. Farmers were getting subsidies not to farm. There are farmers in our state who get paid to let their land be part of the prairie. The EPA was not putting people in jail for having puddles on their farms. Try telling the truth. And where did you get the lie that democrats want to tax people for sitting in traffic? You might want "over regulated" food. Or would you rather die from eating tainted meat, fruits and vegetables?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes and that’s welfare! Lol  of the land sits there and no production it mean people aren’t working, so the welfare expands.. let farmers farm, get rid of the epa. It’s my decision to eat bad food or not, and yes NYC and Boston they are regulating traffic.. in Boston the residential area POOR  they are forcing them to move there car from 5 am 9 am for a bike lane. So we can’t park in front of our house. 

Over regulations are hurting Americans


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Bullshit. And I hate to state the obvious but there are many cities run by republicans that are high crime. Republicans give free shit to the rich.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Bullshit. Now you sound like a dumb ass. _"It's my decision to eat bad food or not."_ Well fuck your decision, the majority of us want to be able to eat food and not die. Your are not poor because you live in a residential area in Boston or New York. You have to move a car for 4 hours, oh what a hardship. You don't really even need a car in Boston. Over regulation is not hurting anybody but greedy ass republicans tell people like you that and you're dumb enough to fall for it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 There are no cities with Republican voters that are committing high crimes ...all cries of oppression are only coming from towns  affected by Democrats .. that’s a fact


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So a black single mother that works two jobs has to wake up at 4 am to move her car 3 blocks away for a bike lane doesn’t hurt her? Lol ohhh okay .. you just make excuses for the party of hate.. continue haha

Good maybe we should go back to growing our own, and trusting the butcher and the guy on the corner selling fresh fruit and vegetables.. call me crazy haha


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I don't know why you are thanking me for telling you that in most places do not work as you claim.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So a doctor in a rural town never used to ask the community for help buying new equipment?? Lol what!?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That's a lie.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I live in a rural state. What you said does not happen.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Give me a name .. I give you Chicago, Detroit, Camden, Boston, Oakland, Baltimore.. etc... what’s the republican name where REPUBLICANS are cring of republican oppression


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And then these rural hicks beg the federal government to pay to bring them high speed internet.

And it’s very expensive to pay a mailman to drive all the way out to their farms to deliver mail but we do it for the cost of a stamp. They should be paying $20 and have their mail delivered once a week.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Since republicans are typically the people with all the money and jobs why would they riot?

But look how easily white snowflakes lose their shit over nothing.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The town? Sounds like socialized medicine.

What does your town do for people who can’t pay? 

I know because I’ve visited these towns. They just lose their teeth.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And there’s a reason why democratic cities have more problems. They have less money and more people.

We should all move out to their rural towns. You know they’ll just love your black ass moving to their neighborhoods.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Detroit got fucked because federal government fucked the entire country. Then Detroit had a republican governor who didn’t care about Detroit.

You republicans are crying and saying illegals are ruining your lives. Lowering your wages. Committing crimes in your neighborhoods. Republicans brought in the illegals. Reagan and Bush. Jobs Americans won’t do, remember?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Republicans never cry that republicans are oppressing them because even when republicans are oppressing them they are sure it’s liberals doing it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So they should have high regulations that destroy jobs because of a long trip for a mail man?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You just said republicans at broke lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol no that’s people freely giving there money to the doc not the gov taking the money to give to jobless people


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lol ok haha


----------



## Correll (Apr 2, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





You lefties like to whine about that, and institute policies to push back on that.


It doesn't actually do shit against those in power of course. 


It falls on the white middle class and white poor. 

And when we point out that that is bullshit, you dismiss our real issues, because we are white.


And you wonder why we are pissed off.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Huh?  I'm not following you.  The point is you guys sure do like to crawl to the US FEDERAL GUBMENT when you want us to pay to put the high speed internet lines to your farms or when you want us to drive all the way out to your hick farm just to deliver the mail for 50 cents.  

I wish the GOP would do away with the USPS so you have to pay $10 just to get your pills.

OMG I tried to write the name of a pill that makes you get an erection and it's a term that is banned here?  Weird.  Starts with a V and ends with iagra.  LOL.  You can't say that here???


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What major US Cities are run by Republicans?

Actually, I think you'll find that the answer is very few. One reason is that, because of suburban migration, very few of the biggest American cities are run by Republicans today and in recent history. Cities that one might think would be Republican-run (Dallas,  Phoenix, and Salt Lake City, let's say) because they are in red states are in fact governed by Democrats.  

Another reason is that cities in conservative areas that you might think would have been Republican-run in earlier times when the big-city population was whiter and more conservative were in fact Democratic-run then because of the evolution of the parties, especially in the South. For example, let's look at Dallas again: in the 1940s and 1950s a heavily white city (and even more so voting population) with a generally socially conservative and religious bent. Prime territory for Republican mayors, right? Nope. Because of issues too long to go into here (google the "Solid South"), in that era the voting South was thoroughly Democratic, as were Dallas's mayors.

You may have to go to a place like Spokane or Boise to find a big city (and those might not qualify as big cities depending on your definition) that has been consistently Republican-run since the 1940s. 

Maybe Republican policies don't work in the big cities.  And since we are what makes America great......All the big business and jobs are here.  We love our wide open spaces but you can't govern Detroit like you do Hooterville or Mayberry.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


They don't run any big cities.  Any cities run by Republicans are very rich, very heavily police patrolled, have the best schools, gated communities, and did I mention money?

No shit Republican cities aren't shit holes. They have all the money.  And yet still white men are so so very angry and afraid.


----------



## hunarcy (Apr 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.
> ...



"brown people"???


----------



## hunarcy (Apr 2, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



"white people"?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You are starting to get it.  The rich fuck with you too.  Just because they are white doesn't mean they'll ever make you a CEO.  That job is slated for their kids.  

It's just a coincidence those rich people are all mostly white.  And they use race to divide you and the blacks.  They convince you it's blacks who are ruining white America when rich white men are 95% of the executive board room.  That should tell you something.  The system is rigged and the rich people (who just happen to be white) are keeping the system rigged and you seem to defend them because you feel that you benefit from this favoritism and you don't want things to change so that blacks and women get a fair chance to reach such levels.

I guess AA doesn't benefit a white guy like you but it is a step in the right direction for the rest of America, which is really really diverse.  No reason why the executive boardrooms are so so white and male dominated unless an unfair bias is at play.

You are probably like women.  Women don't seem to give a shit about affirmative action until they realize they are the ones who benefit most from it.  If you benefitted from AA then I bet you'd be all for it.  But  you aren't so you're not.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


America’s future  is small rural towns,small government.. might want to get used to it


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Here is a great example of how the rich are fucking us all IM2.  The high cost of college.

Today, the country’s best colleges are an overpriced gated community whose benefits accrue mostly to the wealthy. At 38 colleges, including Yale, Princeton, Brown and Penn, there are more students from the top 1 percent than the bottom 60 percent.  This isn't benefitting USMB Republicans but they'll defend the colleges right to charge whatever they want and let whoever they want in.  They say that's fairness.  

Public university tuition has doubled in the last two decades, tripled in the last three. Prestige-hungry universities admit large numbers of students who can pay ever-increasing fees and only a relative handful of low-income students. The U.S. now has more student loan debt than credit card debt—upward of $1.5 trillion. Nearly 40 percent of borrowers who entered college in the 2003 academic year could default on their loans by 2023, the Brookings Institution predicts.

Now who do you think the majority of the people who will default on their student loans are?  White or blacks?  Obviously it'll be overwhelmingly a bunch of white men.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What about all of us in the cities?  Can we come move to where you are?

The funny thing is, your kids move to the big cities to find jobs.  They wish they could stay in your town but there are no jobs for them.  So they have to move to the cities.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


But these cities are getting worse.. Boston is a police state, cops cameras everywhere, 5 different gang units .. why can’t people In Democrat cities be civil? What’s going on with the public schools? The families? 
Generations have been destroyed by democrats.. at least republican towns remain old values less police.. 
all high crimes only come from towns run by democrats


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lol  bettyville  Kentucky is the poorest town in America everyone owns a gun and almost no crime lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes and 98% of colleges are run by democrats.. the party of failure


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I’m in Boston, I wish I could move To a rural town lol everyone is different..


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Actually there are some. And what's worse is the republicans come in from the burbs and work in those cities. Some of them run city agencies or influence city policy as business owners, financial execs, etc. Last you have city councils who are not going to be all democrats who each have the same one vote as the Mayor.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That was the past.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



bettyville  Kentucky has 1,300 people. That's smaller than my high school and I didn't grow up in a big city. Now you put 1.3 million people there and it's that poor, you'd have to ban guns. So you are just off when you try making such claims as you try doing here.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The democrats are the party of failure but they run everything. Start making sense.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yea, kind of hard to steal rob or mug your neighbor in Bettyville.  And those people are comfortable living in poverty.  We have a vacation home in a town like this.  We wonder why no one robs the homes when we all leave at the end of the summer.  Lots of poor people in that town that could steal all our shit when we are gone for 4 months.  Why don't they?  They'll get caught I suppose. 

And they aren't desperate.  They have homes, food, heat.  They don't have much else including teeth but they are content.  

Hey, when I retire I'm going to move to a town like you describe.  I would now but there are no jobs in those towns.  No industry.  Are you familiar with East Jordan Iron Works? If you see a man hole cover they make them.   Homepage

This is the only company in East Jordan.  We purchased property real cheap and we are building a home on the property in this area.  No jobs.  Only one home builder in the area.  Taking forever to finish the home.  Bunch of goobers.  What they need is some illegal mexican help to get the job done.

No Kroger, Meijers.  You have to drive 40 minutes to get to the store.  So no jobs for your kids. Your kid will go away to college and never find a job in your home town.  Do you see the problem?  Your kids need the cities to come find work.  If not they stay home and work some lower middle class existence.  It would be nice if this were 1860.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Where do you think a terrorist is going to strike a big city or your hick town?  

And I thought things were getting better under Trump?  You now say they are getting worse?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



But these colleges are working great for the rich.  Colleges are basically corporations run like corporations.  You want to call them democrats but that's because you are blind and won't admit the system is rigged against all of us unless you have money.  

Every CEO of every Fortune 500 company went to a college.  Run by liberals?  So are you going to give them credit for the CEO's they produce?  They are richer than ever.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Bullshit. And why can't republicans win elections in these cities if their policies are so sucessful?

*Flint residents can sue former Michigan governor over water disaster, judge rules*

A judge says former Michigan Gov. Rick Snyder can be sued by residents in the Flint water scandal, reversing a decision from last summer.

Residents claim Snyder violated their right to bodily integrity by repeatedly doing nothing as Flint used corrosive water that released lead from old pipes. Judge Judith Levy says a right to bodily integrity is a “fundamental interest” protected by the U.S. Constitution.

Levy says members of Snyder’s administration had warned that switching Flint to the Flint River “could lead to a potential disaster.” The city was under state management in 2014 and 2015. Snyder’s Department of Environmental Quality failed to require corrosion control.

Levy, a federal judge in Ann Arbor, is overseeing lawsuits related to the water crisis. She released a 128-page opinion Monday.

Snyder left office in January. He has apologized for failures that created and prolonged the crisis.

The water crisis began in April 2014, when a state-appointed emergency manager switched the source of the city's water supply from Lake Huron water treated in Detroit to water from the Flint River.

After the switch, no process was in place to require corrosion-control chemicals that could have prevented lead from old pipes from seeping into the water supply. Residents immediately began complaining about brown water coming out of their faucets.

The crisis forced many to use filters and bottled water. The city switched back to Lake Huron water 18 months later, in October 2015.

Flint residents can sue former Michigan governor over water disaster, judge rules

This is one reason why.


----------



## Correll (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




No one thinks that because the CEO's are white, that they will do shit for us. That is a delusion of the Left.




> It's just a coincidence those rich people are all mostly white.




It is irrelevant that those people are white. They made their decisions with no regard for that. They don't care. I don't care. YOu liberals are the only ones that care about the race of the CEOs.




> And they use race to divide you and the blacks.




It is not the CEO's that divide whites and blacks. It is liberals, rich and poor, that keep telling the blacks that the Evul REpublicans are out to get them. 





> They convince you it's blacks who are ruining white America when rich white men are 95% of the executive board room.



They are not convincing me of anything. YOu have this fantasy about what you think that I think, that you made up out of nothing. 




> That should tell you something.  The system is rigged and the rich people (who just happen to be white) are keeping the system rigged and you seem to defend them because you feel that you benefit from this favoritism and you don't want things to change so that blacks and women get a fair chance to reach such levels.




I have no problem with blacks and women having upward mobility. That is you not having a clue about me or mine. 


If you ever see me say something that makes you think that, you need to ask me to clarify it for you, because you totally and completely misunderstood me.




> I guess AA doesn't benefit a white guy like you but it is a step in the right direction for the rest of America, which is really really diverse.




Odd that. NOt benefiting is not a big deal. If something does "not benefit me" I don't care about it. 


Why are you justifying something that is just "not a benefit" to me?


It sounds like you are trying to implicitly admit that AA is at my expense. 


But that contradicts the standard liberal position that discrimination for blacks is not discrimination against whites.


Which is obviously absurd of course.


Kudos for you if you are admitting that though. 


And no. I am done paying for the crimes of other people's ancestors. I will not support AA and it's ilk.


I want equal and fair treatment. I cannot afford to be discriminated against, nor do I want that for my child. 







> No reason why the executive boardrooms are so so white and male dominated unless an unfair bias is at play.




Nice assumption. Of course there are plenty of other possible reasons. 




> You are probably like women.  Women don't seem to give a shit about affirmative action until they realize they are the ones who benefit most from it.  If you benefitted from AA then I bet you'd be all for it.  But  you aren't so you're not.




I generally dont' like to brag about what I would do in hypothetical circumstances. 


It is easy to talk shit about what one would do, in the comfort of your living room, on a lap top. 


In the same vein, it is equally wrong for you to cast aspersions on me, based on your assumptions what I would do in hypothetical circumstances.


Me and mine are discriminated against by AA, and it's associated programs and practices NOW. 



I am not "all for it", because it is morally wrong, and it is wrong at our expense.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


lol oh yea.. that influence must be stong to accept all
Those republican policies hahah it’s almost like republicans are running the city right?? Haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


History will repeat always does


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol you said all republican towns are poor I just proved you wrong,, and poverty doesn’t lead to violence


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Are we talking about graduates? Or we talking about how awful college are run by Democrats


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol why would you sue the gov and not mayor  who’s responsible for all the  municipalities


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



And now their homes are worthless and no company will relocate to a place like this.  This is a perfect example of how Republicans fuck big cities.

Also, what happened to Flint?  All those high paying Ford, GM & Chrysler jobs gone.  Republicans said union workers make too much and they sent their jobs overseas.

And Republicans down south don't realize Toyota in Tennessee or Arkansas is only paying them decent wages because they fear if they don't they'll unionize.  In fact when they've voted it's pretty close to half the employees want to unionize.  But the corporations threaten they'll leave which scares people into voting for sub pay jobs. 

Ultimately Republicans are why middle class people are now lower middle class.  Every policy they enact widens the gap between the rich and poor.  By fucking southern factory workers the rich CEO and VP's at Toyota get richer.  Thus widening the gap between them and the poor free hicks down south.

And they blame liberals and democrats.  Can you believe them?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Sorry but bias plays a role.  Even CEO's recognize this

What does the term _unconscious bias_ really mean? Is it being prejudiced about an individual? Is it having a negative mindset about a group of people? In _3 Keys to Defeating Unconscious Bias_, Sondra Thiederman defines a bias as “an inflexible, positive or negative, often unconscious belief about a particular group of people.”

So white male ceo's tend to want to hire white males.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Because they are to blame.  They are the ones who test the water.  They are the ones who covered it up.

This is for you and correll Council Post: Unconscious Bias In The Workplace: You Can't Afford To Ignore It


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The mayor is responsible for the water and sewer.. are you this desperate lol so sad stop your lynching


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I know this is liberal college bullshit to you but this is what white male CEO's are doing because they realize in a country as diverse as ours, there is something wrong when 95% of the CEO's are white.  You can't explain it.  And if you can, the reasons are problems that need to be corrected.  No it's not because women put their family first and no it's not because blacks aren't smart enough.  These CEO's realize that a diverse country is not going to put up with the white privilege that is going on.  White male bias.  So like half of the fortune 500 ceo's have signed the diversity pledge.  They better or the diverse consumers won't buy their shit.  That's about the only power we have anymore.  Put pressure on their bottom line.  Then maybe they'll act responsibily and fairly.  And when they do it, you white poor men can cry all you want.  You had your chance to climb the corporate latter.  In fact most of the guys at the top are white men so quit your complaining.

*HOW CAN YOU ACT ON THE PLEDGE?*

I will check my own biases and take meaningful action to understand and mitigate them.

I will initiate meaningful, complex, and sometimes difficult, conversations with my friends and colleagues.

I will ask myself, “Do my actions and words reflect the value of inclusion?”

I will move outside my comfort zone to learn about the experiences and perspectives of others. 

I will share my insights related to what I have learned.
The CEO Action for Diversity & Inclusion™ aims to rally the business community to advance diversity and inclusion within the workplace by working collectively across organizations and sectors. It outlines a specific set of actions the undersigned companies will take to cultivate a trusting environment where all ideas are welcomed and employees feel comfortable and empowered to discuss diversity and inclusion. 

All the signatories serve as leaders of their companies and have committed to implementing the following pledge within their workplaces. Where companies have already implemented one or several of the commitments, the undersigned commit to support other companies in doing the same. 

The persistent inequities across our country underscore our urgent, national need to address and alleviate racial, ethnic and other tensions and to promote diversity within our communities. As leaders of some of America’s largest corporations, we manage thousands of employees and play a critical role in ensuring that inclusion is core to our workplace culture and that our businesses are representative of the communities we serve. Moreover, we know that diversity is good for the economy; it improves corporate performance, drives growth and enhances employee engagement.

Simply put, organizations with diverse teams perform better.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You know that guy you use for your pic?  I want to punch that guy in the face too.  I give that indian credit for not socking that asshole.







He deserved to be punched in the face.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Then why this?
These are the 15 people criminally charged in the Flint water crisis

Then why did Republican Bill Schuette charge these people?

The director of Michigan's Department of Health and Human Services.  Lyon is charged with involuntary manslaughter, a 15-year felony, and misconduct in office, a five-year felony.

The state's chief medical executive. Wells is charged with obstruction of justice, a five-year felony, and lying to a police officer, a two-year misdemeanor.

Earley was Flint emergency manager from September 2013 to January 2015.  He is charged with false pretenses and conspiracy, both 20-year felonies, plus misconduct in office and willful neglect of duty.

On Wednesday, Schuette announced he will also be adding an involuntary manslaughter charge against Earley.

Mason was Flint emergency manager from January to April  2015. He is charged with false pretenses, conspiracy, misconduct in office and willful neglect of duty.

he fired head of the Michigan Department of Environmental Quality's drinking water unit. Shekter-Smith is charged with misconduct in office, a five-year felony, and willful neglect of duty, a misdemeanor.

Schuette announced Wednesday that he will be adding a charge of involuntary manslaughter against Shekter-Smith.

*Adam Rosenthal*
The DEQ water quality analyst is charged with three felonies: misconduct in office; tampering with evidence; and conspiracy to tamper with evidence; and one misdemeanor, willful neglect of duty.


I could go on and on but I think you get the point.  All Republicans appointed by the state are being charged.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I did not say that. You haven't proven me wrong. You can't compare a town of 1,300 with a city of 1.3 million then claim what you do. That town of 1,300 might have 5 police officers meaning crime goes on in that town that doesn't get caught. You might have serious meth and alcohol abuse that doesn't get reported or called in. Our town is surrounded by such places. We have a town of 1,000 right next to us with 1 cop. And serious issues with domestic violence and high drug use.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The governor was the one to change the water source to the one with the poisoned water.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And the second he appointed an emergency financial manager to Flint he tied all the Flint politicians hands.  We complained that wasn't democracy that the Republican governor was being a dictator and not democratic.  But Republicans told us he was elected by the people of Michigan and he has the power over any city in Michigan he wants.  Well now he can also have the blame.  Him and his emergency financial managers.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Republican Governor Snyder took over the Flint government against the will of the people and appointed an emergency manager. It was their decision to switch the water sources.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And if they won't accept responsibility after they appointed an emergency manager to manage the city, then they will never accept responsibility for anything.  We already know they won't and never will.  Lie us into Iraq?  No they didn't.  Clinton voted for it too.  They invented NAFTA?  Yea but Clinton signed it into law.  Never mind it was pretty much a done deal at that point and a Republican invention.

Rick Snyder, Republican Governor of the Great State of Michigan, didn't you listen to Trump in 2013?


----------



## MAGAman (Apr 2, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> So, outing racists is now considered ‘racist?’   The jig is up, it’s time for decent folks reject the Democrat Plantation.


"Jig"....

Funny


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Why the violence?? He’s just a kid


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yea but it will be dismissed., it’s not the gov fault


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Murder doesn’t get caught ??


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 2, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Yeah that’s what they call folks with light complexion.  Not my expression.  In context they (some racist Democrats) use ‘old white men’...........


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's that face.  Come on you know he's a total dick and asking to be punched in the face.  Just look at that shit eating grin.  So disrespectful.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And look at all the other disrespectful white assholes behind him.  They look so happy to see someone from another culture being disrespected by one of theirs.  

That's the problem with "white" Americans.  They have no heritage.  Their mom was a Irish and their dad was from Germany.  They have no roots.  They are mutts.  So they think it's funny to get up in some indian guys face who's beating his drums.  

You can tell he's a little dick can't you?  I wonder where his daddy will get him a job or where his daddy will send him to school.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


A grown man approached him singing Indian tunes what did you want him to do?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


He doesn’t have heritage!? His people built this country ..  he’s the greatest culture in this world .. white American.. can’t beat us


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 2, 2019)

Democrats hide their racism because they need the votes. Here’s an example of that......

Lisanti used the racial slur in late January, in a conversation with black and white lawmakers at a cigar bar in Annapolis. She told another white lawmaker that when he campaigned in Prince George’s on behalf of a candidate last fall, he was door-knocking in a “n----- district,” said Del. Jay Walker (D-Prince George’s), who witnessed the comment and represents the district in question.
*None of the lawmakers who witnessed the comment made a formal complaint to House Speaker Michael E. Busch (D-Anne Arundel) or publicly criticized Lisanti. *
https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...2f819c-3a9e-11e9-a06c-3ec8ed509d15_story.html


----------



## Correll (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


But 


That was an excellent re assertion of your claim, backed up by a nicely done Appeal to Authority. Two of them actually.



But piling Logical Fallacies on top of Logical Fallacies does not make them any more valid.


My point stands. There are plenty of other possible reasons for the unequal outcome you claim.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Oh I thought he got up in the Indians face


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


We built it? Maybe when our grandparents were immigrants we did. The whites at the time had blacks and Asians to do all the hard labor


----------



## Correll (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



1. Your Appeal to Authority is noted and dismissed as a Logical Fallacy and thus an invalid argument.

2. Link to defend that number.

3. An unequal outcome is not proof of bias or discrimination, no matter how many times you assert that it is. 





> You can't explain it.  And if you can, the reasons are problems that need to be corrected.




That sort of depends on the reasons. 




> No it's not because women put their family first



The fact that women, generally speaking, are far more likely to put far more emphasis on their family or personal life than their career, is certainly a large part of it.





> and no it's not because blacks aren't smart enough.




Oh, you deny that the Education Gap exists? 




> These CEO's realize that a diverse country is not going to put up with the white privilege that is going on.



1. Your Appeal to Authority is noted and dismissed.

2. That fact that they might fear the political power of minorities is not an argument that it is right. 




> White male bias.




Repeating your assumptions, over and over again, is not a supporting argument.





> So like half of the fortune 500 ceo's have signed the diversity pledge.




Your Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Authority and Appeal to Popularity is noted and rejected




> They better or the diverse consumers won't buy their shit.  That's about the only power we have anymore.  Put pressure on their bottom line.  Then maybe they'll act responsibily and fairly.  And when they do it, you white poor men can cry all you want.  You had your chance to climb the corporate latter.  In fact most of the guys at the top are white men so quit your complaining.
> 
> *HOW CAN YOU ACT ON THE PLEDGE?*
> 
> ...



1. Please support your premise that diverse teams perform better.

2. What is currently causing the tension in our society is the assumption being pushed by you libs, that any unequal outcome, must be caused by discrimination by evul white men. That is what is tearing this nation apart.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Do you have a history of committing assault and battery against minors?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You’re all so blind. Blaming us liberals when the rich and powerful are who’s holding you back. Deep state stuff


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What!? Our founding fathers were all born in America lol get a history lesson


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I just got one


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I doubt if this is dismissed.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



In real life that does happen. Especially in small towns with tiny police departments.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Democrats hide their racism because they need the votes. Here’s an example of that......
> 
> Lisanti used the racial slur in late January, in a conversation with black and white lawmakers at a cigar bar in Annapolis. She told another white lawmaker that when he campaigned in Prince George’s on behalf of a candidate last fall, he was door-knocking in a “n----- district,” said Del. Jay Walker (D-Prince George’s), who witnessed the comment and represents the district in question.
> *None of the lawmakers who witnessed the comment made a formal complaint to House Speaker Michael E. Busch (D-Anne Arundel) or publicly criticized Lisanti. *
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...2f819c-3a9e-11e9-a06c-3ec8ed509d15_story.html



Yawn! We know who the democrats are who are racists. Republicans are controlled by racists and it is reflected in your policies.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I have already explained why there are so many CEOs who are white and overwhelmingly male simpleton.

America was an overwhelmingly white country not even a whole 2 generations ago. So boomers and older people are pretty much all white, and the CEOs tend to be older people. And add that to the fact that women have only been in the workforce for less than 3 generations and most CEOs will be male.

Just because millions of immigrants come here every year and more non-white babies are born every year than the last doesn’t mean that the number of CEOs who aren’t white needs to change right then and there.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Jussie Smolletts case was dismissed too.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Fair enough

But bias exists. Many companies recognize it


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 3, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Frankly, I don't wonder or care if you are pissed off or not. 

It's a fact. And pointing out a mathematical fact based on relative population size is not "whining"

When those of you on the extreme right, use the 
"per capita" argument to support your version of logic, it is fair to do so. But when someone who is neutral or leans differently than you do does the same, it is immediately "unfair". There are not two sets of rules.

Based on per capita, and the fact that 31% of the population in America from ONE demographic controls the majority of the wealth and power in this country there is no anti white discrimination.


And if so called lefties are pushing imaginary policies to change that metric,
obviously they are not making any headway.

As you self proclaimed "Patriots" have always echoed...."America is the land of opportunity" just like my own generation was told "pull yourself up by your  bootstraps", maybe the so called "white poor and middle class, should do the same thing.

When a previous history of privilege exists, equality feels like oppression.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I used to travel to Boston frequently on business before I retired. Aren't there rural areas on the outskirts?

 I used to stay in Framingham which seemed much more quiet than the city.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



And that pretty much sums it up. The "old money" CEO'S simply pass the reigns to the next person that they view as being in their own image.

Favoritism. Nepotism and Cronyism will keep every boardroom in America predominately controlled by one demographic for as long as America exists.

What these newly minted "victims of oppression" are forgetting or likely ignoring  is that it is not just the fat cats who make up these organizations.  The middle to upper middle managers and executives are the ones who do the heavy lifting. 

The succession plans in place normally guarantee that not much will change radically  in the near future as far as diversity.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm black and unlike these white scabs here who make excuses every day for their racism, I am not going to excuse Smollette for giving pieces of shit the ability to keep lying about racism. Now that's all I have to say about his gay ass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I know in most cities it’s the mayor that overseas the water and  sewer.. not a govonor. But if you want to just hate republicans have fun wasting tax payers money on a law suit


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Definitely no rural lol maybe concord or  Sturbridge .. but I won’t leave Boston until America takes it back


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are truly confused as once was I, if you think republicans are racist lol


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You might have been confused but I live in a republican state. And I know the history of the party.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Calling you names is not racist lol 
Using power to control people is.. (education system, building codes, laws) like democrats have done to every black community in America all crying of oppression


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I don't live in Flint and the republican governor made the decision that caused the harm.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 Governors don’t have local municipality powers.. it’s the mayor.. blaming a republican makes you feel better? Lol


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Whites have done this. And now white republicans who offer blatant racism think they can keep talking about 150 years ago while at the same time tell us how we weren't slaves. Just shut that bullshit up.Democrats do not control every black community in America. And if republicans keep losing mayoral elections then it's time to develop new policy instead of lying about free shit.

Your juvenile argument gets old. Republicans oppose everything that has given us what chance we have and have done so since Goldwater.  And if you look further back republicans have been just a complicit as democrats. When we look at both parties today, we see an all white primarily male republican party and an eclectic mix of people in the democratic party.

I do not see any democrat Ben Shapiros or others talking about how diversity is bad and how whites need to retake some mythical thing they have lost that no one sees but them. So fuck the republican party. You republicans today did not free the slaves and blacks are running for president in the democratic party.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Well that's what happened in Flint. You've been shown that. No matter how much you repeat your drivel, that is what happened.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not sure why a  governor would come into a mayors jurisdiction and manage water and sewer when that is the distinct responsibility of the local municipalities lol


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Democratic racism.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Democratic racism.


Why would you post such a large video of a black slave owner


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



My point is the guy you were arguing with said the case will be dismissed.  That doesn't mean the state is innocent.  It means the rich and powerful won't be held accountable.  

The fact Rick Snyder wasn't charged already proves that.  His underlings will have to fall on the sword.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Most cities don't have a Republican governor take them over and appoint an emergency financial manager.  That means the mayor and city counsel aren't calling the shots.  The governor is.  

We are hating the people who allowed the people of flint to go on drinking lead water even after they knew.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Democratic racism.
> ...



If you think you are pushing our buttons you should see how it looks from our side.  It seems like you have run out of dumb arguments.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It’s the mayors fault


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I’m in the inner city of Boston,, I know what slavery looks like .. it’s democrats


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Why does MA vote blue then?  Only 5.31% of the population there is black.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What does that have to do it I just said


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You said Democrats are slavery.  Why is MA voting for slavery?  You can't blame blacks when only 5% of the population is black.

Why are your neighbors not buying your bullshit?  Probably because they know your bullshit tal about red states and small towns is utter crap.  You can't run a big city like you do Mayberry.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You would have to ask them.. I’m just pointing out the slave plantations in Boston.. democrats control the vote and we see from the free speech rally what happens when you oppose democrats they will try to lynch you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 3, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.


"Democrat [sic] Racism"

lol


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You actually live in the worst state for middle class people

The Best States for the Middle Class - SmartAsset

Dead last.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Ummm ok


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


When bad things happen in inner cities, the democrats can control the message,  for instance if a black child was killed in Boston , Democrats will get a black “leader”  sometimes a church Leader, they dictate the message. And blame republicans, or laws that need to change, ask for more police. 
They never talk about the fatherless rate, or welfare, or education.. all the real reasons. That message gets out and if you question it they say you are not black you don’t understand.. 
democrats are fcuked up group


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

The link leads to the CITIES WEB SITE NOT THE STATES LOL


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Again, it doesn't matter how many times you repeat this, the governor made the call.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 253835 The link leads to the CITIES WEB SITE NOT THE STATES LOL



So?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

You guys are  trying to lynching innocent man .. 

Leave republicans alone.. this is why all cries of oppression only come from towns run by Democrats..
You can’t lead


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Sorry I just researched it..  water and sewer is under the jurisdiction of the mayor


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 253835 The link leads to the CITIES WEB SITE NOT THE STATES LOL
> ...


So go after the mayor who is responsible .. then you can actually prove you care about the situation


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, you don't know what slavery was like. Not even close. Now present the names of the slaves owned by Obama.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 3, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?


Because those old white Democrats victimized them.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Urban slave plantations are located in towns run by democrats. Mostly people of color. 
They continue the the pillars of slavery
 Blacks living in squalor housing 
 Education that prevents blacks from going to certain neighborhoods Because of access 
Food welfare. 
Free health care.. 
they used to own bodies now they own votes. 
Slavery


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Give us an example of when something bad happened in an inner city and democrats wrongfully blamed republicans or the laws.  Kind of vague don't you think?  I'm sure there is a specific case you have in mind that sticks in your craw?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Because those aren't the real reasons. Excuse me, but I am black. I've had about enough of your ignorance. The majority of welfare recipients are white. Half of white families are single parent. 92 percent of all blacks graduate from high school than ever. 95 percent of whites do. More blacks are going to college or seeking post secondary education. Your opinion is wrong in every aspect.

Don't try arguing with me using what you heard last night on Hannity. Don't try quoting Thomas Sowell or some other black conservative. I've studied this stuff since I was 21 at least. That's 37 years. The problem is lack of investment in the black community and in the ideas of black entrepreneurs. There ain't no black Trump who can still borrow money after 5-6 bankruptcies.

All of what you call problems aren't when people have jobs and opportunities.  

And let's try funding all the schools equally.  State governments control education formulas Mayors have one vote on the city council. And I doubt if every city council in America is 100 percent democrat. Silly season is over. Just face the fact that your party is f-d up.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


According to this idiot 

1.  You
2. Me
3. The city of Boston


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm black. You are wrong.

That's all there is to it.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You weren't here when we debated the Flint Water Crisis back when it was happening.  All of your fellow USMB Republican buddies already admitted Republicans were to blame.  Don't join the conversation years later and try to re write history.

USMB members also all agree Clinton had a surplus, Bush did lie us into Iraq and he did cause the Great recession.  

We don't need some new punk coming here and trying to tell us global warming isn't real either.  We've already debunked that bullshit too.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*YESSIR!*


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



This bullshit argument that all high poverty and crime cities are run by Democrats argument is particularly annoying.  Clearly it's a talking point they are going with right now like back when they were asking blacks, "what have you got to lose?"  The answer is a lot.  Fairness, equality, labor laws, social safety nets, medicare, etc.  

I wonder how many people that worked on.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You do that. I'll talk about who actually did it.


----------



## ph3iron (Apr 3, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.



Might help if you knew the difference between an adjective and a noun.
Sort of destroys whatever your argument is


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Maybe 8 percent. I live in a republican state ruined by republican policies. The whole state. Including the cities.


----------



## ph3iron (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Strange how our friends never mention republican governors.
(High crime and broke southern states)
I think places like Memphis has higher crime than Chicago, the only city they seem to know about


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You've researched nothing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Every shooting that happens in black neighborhoods democrats try to blame NRA and gun rights people. And republican leaders.. that was pretty easy lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


We make up up to 70% of of the population I hope more blacks aren’t on welfare then whites lol

Your issues is education you can’t grasp what you are talking about.
We have sunk billions in black schools and neighborhoods, Baltimore gets 16 thousand per child, and the education has gotten worse..

I went to these in schools after white flight in Boston.. I’m telling you what’s wrong a home without a father. A education system controlled by democrats is awful! I left school with out reading a book.
What is your iq?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No black neighborhoods for blacks have gotten worse for them because of Democrats


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What did they ruin?? Lol


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.
> ...



OR you should understand the written word.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't seem to be the case.
> ...


Dark colors = victims
white colors = racists


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 3, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


No, you see people responding to the Democrats' racism.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 3, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



What am I going to do about what?  The OP claimed the conservatives don't care about race.  I pointed out he's full of shit and you confirmed it.  Looks like you did everything for me.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Do you remember their argument in the past that race relations are much better in red states?  But then you point out that in the South blacks are faced with the same problems blacks up north deal with.  For example they'll tell you that in red states the only high crime and high poverty cities are also run by democrats.  But right next to that poor black city is a rich white neighborhood and blacks are cut off from the economic opportunity.

Ok so southern blacks don't riot or don't have the same crime filled hoods like Detroit and Chicago but still they want to pretend that blacks and whites down south get along and racism and bias don't exist down there.

I think blacks down south are just more afraid they'll get lynched if they say anything.  And clearly they are in the minority.  If they weren't then those states wouldn't be so solidly red.

I'd be quiet too if I were a poor black in Mississippi.  95% of the whites in that state are Racist Republicans.  

Also don't forget blacks left those red states for jobs.  Then Republicans sent those high paying union jobs where blacks couldn't get them.  Mexico.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Actually the NRA never comes up when it's a shooting in a black city.  We talk about gang violence but never the NRA.  So you are just pulling shit out of your ass I see.  

We only bring up the NRA and gun legislation when white people get shot in mass shootings.

Example.  Nipsey Hussle was just murdered in the hood.  I have seen no national news discussing gun legislation or the NRA.  Have you?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Conservatives don't care about race.  It's all about money.  Take for example Ben Carson.  He doesn't care about race and his neighbors don't either.  

Republicans also don't really care about sexuality either.  They only use gays as a wedge issue to divide us.  Just ask Kaitlyn Jenner.  He's a die hard Republican who cut off his penis.  They only bring up this shit to sucker poor folk into voting Republican.

So you are correct.  Conservatives don't care about race.  But they know many poor Americans do and they use that to con stupid poor and middle class Americans into voting against their own financial interests.  Sad really.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 3, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



That too. When the left demeans, attacks and discriminates against white people for being white they don't see it as racism. They see it as justice.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 3, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



The OP doesn't speak for all "conservatives" and neither do I. 

If he wants to be silly and indulge in self deceit about being "color blind" then I can't stop him. But I can laugh at him for pandering to people who will never, ever ever ever vote republican or turn christian.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Oh us poor whites.  Do you feel demeaned, attacked or discriminated against?  That's funny because I'm a successful white man and I don't feel discriminated against at all except for it feels like the rich are fucking us over.  You know, rich liberals, RINO's, Deep State Republicans, companies like GE who because of OBAMA don't pay taxes, rich celebrities being treated differently because they have money and better lawyers.  Guys like Robert Kraft and Jussie Smolletts.  We now know rich people cheat to take seats in college that should have gone to your kid.  But you don't complain about them you complain about poor blacks getting in instead of your kid.  THey use race to divide us.

Lobbyists who have bribed our corrupt politicians to rig the system so that it favors the corporations who they lobby for.

The point is, you Republicans at times seem to understand the system is rigged.  But you'll only admit it when it's a Jussie Smolletts or Aunt Becky because those aren't traditional "conservatives".

I do notice Republicans here will never fault corporations unless it's a union company or a bank.  All other corporations can do no wrong even ones that hire illegals you fuckers defend.  Weird.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Oh us poor whites.  Do you feel demeaned, attacked or discriminated against?  That's funny because I'm a successful white man and I don't feel discriminated against at all except for it feels like the rich are fucking us over.  You know, rich liberals, RINO's, Deep State Republicans, companies like GE who because of OBAMA don't pay taxes, rich celebrities being treated differently because they have money and better lawyers.  Guys like Robert Kraft and Jussie Smolletts.  We now know rich people cheat to take seats in college that should have gone to your kid.  But you don't complain about them you complain about poor blacks getting in instead of your kid.  THey use race to divide us.
> 
> Lobbyists who have bribed our corrupt politicians to rig the system so that it favors the corporations who they lobby for.
> 
> ...



You assume too much. I don't want to play your stupid partisan games.

Search my post history. You won't find a single instance of me defending unrestrained corporate greed. What on earth does having an anti-abortion stance have to do with being pro-interventionist war? Some...no, many republicans conflate social conservatism with economic and foreign policy as if they correlate in any way.

The right-left paradigm is bullshit. Politics is way more complicated than that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yes it has.. and it’s aleays brought up in Chicago


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Is that racisim to care about a race?? Why not treat everyone equal?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Prove me wrong


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Cool story,,  only people getting lynched are conservatives.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh us poor whites.  Do you feel demeaned, attacked or discriminated against?  That's funny because I'm a successful white man and I don't feel discriminated against at all except for it feels like the rich are fucking us over.  You know, rich liberals, RINO's, Deep State Republicans, companies like GE who because of OBAMA don't pay taxes, rich celebrities being treated differently because they have money and better lawyers.  Guys like Robert Kraft and Jussie Smolletts.  We now know rich people cheat to take seats in college that should have gone to your kid.  But you don't complain about them you complain about poor blacks getting in instead of your kid.  THey use race to divide us.
> ...



When both parties care about the poor, middle and upper class, you can vote based on social wedge issues. 

But what right leaning Americans did when Clinton gave us 8 great years and a great economy with a surplus is the Republicans convinced enough voters to vote based on social wedge issues.  How bad could Bush fuck up right?  2 wars and a Great recession later...

Democats were the godless party.  Today we are the racist party.  We are the party that wants to take away your guns.  We want trannys in bathrooms.  We want to murder babies!!!

If it weren't for this stupid shit yall would have no reason to vote GOP.

And you don't even notice that since the 1970's the rich have gotten richer and the middle class has gotten poorer.  Do you put 2 and 2 together?  No.  They tell you, "it's way more complicated than that" and they spin it so you think it's liberals who have hurt the middle class. 

It couldn't possibly be the rich who have taken over our government the last few decades and gotten them to pass laws that favor them and hurt us.  Hell, if we even suggest it you guys cry class warfare.  Meanwhile it's them who waged war on us and we are losing.

Seriously, during the decades that the middle class has disappeared, the rich have gotten richer.  You don't see the connection?

Wealth inequality is soaring – here are the 10 reasons why it’s happening | Dominic Frisby

Hell, I can think of a few more ways they've gotten richer at our expense.  Here's one.  Illegal immigrants.  It was corporations who want to pay low wages that first started hiring illegals.  Before Reagan immigrants only came for migrant work like picking fruit.  Soon places like Mara Lago started hiring illegals.  Or the Hilton or Sheraton.  So these corporations and rich people got richer and the middle class got poorer.  Americans stop getting these jobs because rich corporations and owners could hire illegals for less.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Shut the fuck up you democrat zealot. What you want is one party rule and if that happens those so-called "wedge issues" will be dead in the water. There is no such thing as a pro-life democrat.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 3, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.



Racism has always been a favorite democratic hat trick. Jim Crow was a democratic thing, as was the KKK. The democratic party was began by Andrew Jackson was was famous for his racism against native Americans and today the black democrats are about as racist as they come. In fact other than being stupid being racist is about all they are good at.


----------



## Correll (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




For my entire life, the message I have heard from the "Rich" on these issues, is the exact same as  I hear from you, ie. we must do all we can to make up for the past by helping blacks and minorities today and in the future, and that this will somehow be wonderful for the nation as a whole.


THe idea that the "rich" has been inciting me to blame blacks, to divide us, is simply a fantasy in the minds of liberals, with no existence in the real world.


Your assumption that diverse teams perform better, is ideological dogma and I have never seen one lib seriously try to support it. As you did not either.


My point about what is tearing this nation apart stands. it  is the assumption being pushed by you libs, that any unequal outcome, must be caused by discrimination by evul white men.


----------



## Votto (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.
> 
> The *Free Soil Party* was a short-lived political party in the United States active in the 1848 and 1852 presidential elections as well as in some state elections. A single-issue party, its main purpose was to oppose the expansion of slavery into the Western territories, arguing that free men on free soil constituted a morally and economically superior system to slavery. It also sometimes worked to remove existing laws that discriminated against freed African Americans in states such as Ohio.[_citation needed_]
> 
> ...



I would consider a black man like Ben Carson my brother.

He is both a Christian and a conservative.

Can you say that about any white men?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You been on here since 2008 and haven’t learned any thing smh


----------



## Correll (Apr 3, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






My point was, obviously, not to bring to your attention our angry, but to address your comment about our anger.


D'uh.






> It's a fact. And pointing out a mathematical fact based on relative population size is not "whining"




Aw, geez, was I being dismissive? Geeze I wonder where I got that idea? D'uh.





> When those of you on the extreme right, use the
> "per capita" argument to support your version of logic, it is fair to do so. But when someone who is neutral or leans differently than you do does the same, it is immediately "unfair". There are not two sets of rules.




I'm not denying the numbers. I'm just saying they don't matter, nor do they prove discrimination.





> Based on per capita, and the fact that 31% of the population in America from ONE demographic controls the majority of the wealth and power in this country there is no anti white discrimination....




Or it could prove that the rich and powerful have the wealth and power to protect themselves and theirs from the discrimination in question, while the middle class and poor whites, get fucked, and then told they are whiners when they rightfully speak out against the injustice.

D"uh.




> As you self proclaimed "Patriots" have always echoed...."America is the land of opportunity" just like my own generation was told "pull yourself up by your  bootstraps", maybe the so called "white poor and middle class, should do the same thing.




For generations there has been a national consensus including both sides of the political spectrum, to HELP blacks and minorities to do that. Whites have been voting for that, and for pro-AA political candidates for generations.


Your spin on this, is a slap in the face to the hundreds of millions of whites who have been supportive of you and yours for generations. 


Which goes to show that our efforts were a foolish failure, and we should stop immediately..




> When a previous history of privilege exists, equality feels like oppression.




Bull fucking shit. This is not equality. Your defense of discrimination makes you the bad guy.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Exactly. Miami is in the south and there have been riots.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


To funny a tourist town haha


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



You are attacked for being a racist. Not for being white.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Seems like there are at least 6 million people who aren't tourists in that area fruity.


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats hide their racism because they need the votes. Here’s an example of that......
> ...



Name 1?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



No. I read shitloads of racist bullshit by republicans here and you think I have to show your racist ass a policy to prove republicans are racists. You have to be out of your mind.


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Lol thought so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 3, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The left has been attacking white society since long before I became racist.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dismissing truth as 'bullshit", makes YOU dishonest.

There is no evidence of any discrimination. There is not a mass scale displacement of whites happening in the workforce or in colleges.

Unemployment rates, average pay rate, average college admission rate, and student body numbers, align or even exceed representation based on relative size of the white population compared to other groups on average.

Especially the black population, whose presence seems to disturb you.

Until you prove otherwise, your point is moot.

Yes....this is equality. Just not the version of what equality should look like to some individuals.

If you consider that a slap in the face of the 'hundreds of millions' of whites who supposedly have supported, "me and mine for generations", then get a tissue and  start naming who they are, because "me and mine"  have taken care of OURSELVES, for as far back as I can trace in my family tree.

Just what do you propose to "stop"? There is nothing that you nor those in the same financial bracket or less than you, can do to stop anything.

As you have implied, you are  powerless because of "favoritism of "minorities by the left".....roflmao.

As far as whites participation in supporting AA, my parents nor did any of their siblings benefit from it, nor did I. I did not get a free education, or free shelter or any other "free shit", like you stereotyping bigots on this site often imply about the majority of black people.

I worked two jobs to pay for my education, and put my own kids through college, and plan on doing the same for my grandchildren.

I don't owe anyone shit, as far as gratitude and most people that I know don't either.

In fact, just as many, if not more white households have likely benefited from AA, due to the rise in white females earning more and having equal access to more management positions on average now than in past generations.

Former military personnel have  benefitted from AA and the handicapped have benefitted from AA.

AA is not just a black and white initiative.

The initial benefits from AA that SOME blacks received at its introduction were received decades ago. And no, both political parties do not currently support the initiative.


I have said to you before, that you believe any positive gain by any black citizen in America, is at the expense of a white citizen, which in turn should be viewed with gratitude by every black citizen.


That is not equality either, that's self serving,  egotistical bullshit

And It's really just a coded way of you stating a much different belief than you claim that you have.

You think that poor white and middle class people are victims who are getting screwed?

Going back to per capita yet again:

The AVERAGE white household in America has a higher net worth than nearly every other demographic except for Asians. So, on a relative basis, the people that you believe are victims, are far better off  than the average family when compared side by side.

The Racial Wealth Gap: Addressing America's Most Pressing Epidemic

If you really believe that poor and middle class whites are getting screwed, then perhaps you should consider redirecting your political support towards voting out the very same fat cats that you voted in?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


lol yea no tourist in Miami haha


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


You mean they started fighting back


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


84% of interracial violence is blacks attacking whites


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




I’m not saying blacks are perfect. I could make excuses for this stat but I won’t. The one thing im2 has to admit is that these American ghetto dwellers need to change their behavior. Easier said than done and not really fair for us to judge them when we put them in those ghettos and took all the jobs away. 

Again, I could make the arguments defending blacks and why this happens, and I could put some of the blame on whites, but the truth is poor black communities need to take the same advice I give poor whites.

Move, stay in school, don’t have kids you can’t afford.

If we were just talking about what poor people need to do to change their station in life, it would be the same things you are saying the poor black community needs to do. So you are correct.

And black neighborhoods are more dangerous than white neighborhoods. Everyone knows that. And fatherlessness is a key contributor.

I could go back and forth on this. Here’s why fatherlessness hurts blacks more. A white boy without a dad can still find a job and he probably doesn’t live in a bad neighborhood. So of course you get different results.

If the roles were reversed do you think you’d do better?

I have to go to work.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


A Equally poor white and black the black gets the job. I’m in Boston i have been  discriminated against many times. Biz are killing to show diversity to democrat law makers. 
You are confused by race relations I can help you


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No I don't need to admit shit because I've worked in a hood and the problem with you is that the majority of those living in the ghetto do not behave as you say. And that includes Detroit.

How can black neighborhoods be more dangerous than white ones when whites commit the most violent crimes. I lived in the hood of a city for years, never got robbed, beaten,or shot. That's a story millions of us can say. Ihavw shown countless facts about the white boy lie of fatherless homes. Buy you are white and in the same paternalistic manner as a republican your white ass thinks you have something to say I MUST listen to.

Not having a father or the neighborhood is not why that black kid won't get a job. Racism is. And when you try telling that you are telling me how whites see things, you are telling me whites are racists.

Because let me tell you what blacks see in the suburbs. White teenagers that don't know how to act, no respect for authority, outlandish anti social behavior, bullying, stay at home housewives addicted to alcohol and prescription drugs. Families rife with unreported varieties of abuses. Men walking around angry and are ticking time bombs who might decide to walk into his job or any public venue armed and firing. You say the white communities are better and safer but they aren't. And the main people who are the root cause of problems in the black community live among you in high priced gated communities.

You have nothing to say I need to hear and whites need to correct your own problem before you try pawing off your delusion of the better white world. And when I say that I am talking about white liberals and white conservatives.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Younare wrong blacks are much more likely to attack whites. 84% it’s to the point where whites should be allowed to shoot blacks for the reason of being to close. Or eye contact. If whites want to survive


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That's a lie.

And I notice you made a claim that 84 percent of interracial crime is black on white. Where did you get that lie from? The color of crime?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 Justice of Bureau of statistics ..  it’s overwhelming.. we need to fight back


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



That is a lie. Interracial crimes are rare and blacks do not commit 84 percent of them against anyone. Approximately 90 percent of violent crime done to whites are by another white. Whites are 6 times more likely to be attacked by another white than by a black person. 17 percent of all racial hate crimes were done with a anti white bias. 48 percent anti black. The color of crime is a debunked discredited piece of white racist trash.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not according to real facts sorry snow flake


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No you did not get those numbers from the DOJ. You got them from Jared Taylors misuse and estimations in his so called study. Son, I have told you I study this stuff. So learn that what is overwhelming is attacks you do to each other. Fight back against that.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm using the real facts fruitcake.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I cited FBI Statistics collected by years of research by the bureau of judicial statistics


----------



## Correll (Apr 4, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





We need to stop supporting AA and it's ilk.


And we did redirect our political support. The moment we got someone who spoke to our interests.


ie Trump.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Sounds like you are loser who doesn't interview well and you are making excuses why you didn't get the job.  Typical white poor racist.  It's the blacks, jews, illegals, lol.

My father came here from Greece.  His son, my brother, is a vice president of a fortune 500. Just one generation and my immigrant father's son is your boss.  LOL.  

He's worked for 3 fortune 500's.  They are trying very hard to diversify.  Yes some white man got passed over when he picked a woman to become the new VP of HR.  Boo hoo to white men.  Men still are 95% of the VP's and CEO's.  

God forbid companies start considering women, blacks and other minorities.  Traditionally they never did consider them.  You think eliminating the bias that exists is wrong?  Of course you do you white man who is not successful.

You prove the bias when you make all your little arguments why 95% of CEO's are white men.  You don't think blacks and women can do the job.  I say that makes you a racist and sexist pig.  And if women and blacks would unite and stand up to you and with us liberals, you'd be a minority too.  

See this doesn't scare me because I rely on being good at my job to get ahead of you.  I don't need my whiteness to help me.  

So you are one of the rare Republicans here who admit you are not a successful person.  How refreshing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You have no clue what you are talking about.. you are watching shows that victimize blacks..   Nigerians on average make more money than white people ,  Indians with the same complexion of African Americans make more money than white people ,, Asians make more then BOTH. 
lol 
Whites are stuggling in America.. not people of color. 
 Stop making up stories blacks can’t get jobs,, if you act right you will get the job


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Anyone who hires a dumbass like you is in effect firing someone with all the damage you cause.

You can’t get ahead of anyone.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I give the same advice to poor whites as I do poor blacks.  And we see one common denominator in prisoners.  Most of them didn't have fathers.  

African Americans' status in society has deteriorated over the last fifty years. For their part, white Americans' response has been to do everything possible to avoid contact with average black Americans. This is equally true for liberals and conservatives.  

When the Las Vegas shooter killed 58 people, journalists rushed to assert that mass violence is a white ("privileged white") phenomenon:

"These shooters are almost exclusively coming from a single socio-economic class and racial group,” wrote actor Cole Sprouse in a widely shared Twitter thread. We must now address “what part of whiteness influences this kind of Petri dish for gun violence and killing.”

This means the population rate of mass shootings by whites is 0.021 per 100,000 people, while the corresponding rate of mass shootings by blacks is 1.7 times higher, at 0.037.

Engber then writes (extremely provocatively) that the reason we are impressed by African Americans only being 25 percent more likely to shoot many people at once is because they are so much more likely to kill individuals than whites are—630 percent more likely—with most of those victims being black:

Overall murder rates among black Americans are 6.3 times higher than they are for whites, according to a report from the Bureau of Justice Statistics. Another report suggests white offenders made up just 45.3 percent of everyone who committed homicides between 1980 and 2008.

That's a tough question that we liberals don't like to pose, perhaps even to acknowledge.  What does it say that American inner cities are _highly_ violent places?  The ten most violent cities in the U.S., with the percentage of African Americans in each city in parentheses, are: 1. Baltimore (64%), 2. Detroit (83%), 3. New Orleans (60%), 4. Kansas City (28%), 5. Cleveland (53%), 6. Memphis (63%), 7. Newark (52%), 8. St. Louis (49%), 9. Chicago (33%), 10. Milwaukee (40%).

It's fair to say that all of these cities, as well has having large black populations, are deeply segregated.  Many whites, obviously, have left cities because of their fear of black Americans, while remaining neighborhoods are highly segregated. The Wall Street Journal rated the 16 most segregated cities in the United States (including nearby suburbs). Eight of the ten cities with the highest murder rates are in the top 11 in terms of segregation: Detroit (#1), Chicago (#2), Memphis (#4), Cleveland (#5), New Orleans (#6), Baltimore (#8), St. Louis (#9), Memphis (#11).

Getting into the best schools, where almost all students graduate and are ready to attend college, often requires top scores on the state’s annual math and English tests and a high grade point average.

Those admitted to these most successful schools remain disproportionately middle class and white or Asian, according to an in-depth analysis of acceptance data and graduation rates conducted for The New York Times by Measure of America, an arm of the Social Science Research Council. At the same time, low-income black or Hispanic children . . . are routinely shunted into schools with graduation rates 20 or more percentage points lower.

How Are African Americans Doing? I: Violence and Segregation


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



When I started here my department sold $40,000 a month.  Last month I sold $171,000.  What damage did that cause?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




At some point in time whites will figure it out.

I've read that link Sealybobo. You don't really understand how much you really don't know.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Check this shit out Sealy. You pandered to the black guy but not quite hard enough and now he hates you.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I'm not struggling.  I go to manufacturing trade shows in Chicago.  Every attendee is white.  I used to work at a Hilton Hotel.  99% of all the businessmen coming in were white men.  95% of CEO's are white men.  We only have 1 black guy at my company.  

Yes Indians and Asians are smarter than us.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well he won't take any criticism.  They are like Jews.  If you say ANYTHING that they disagree with you are anti semetic.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You don't seem to want to fault poor blacks for anything.  Well I don't make these excuses for poor whites.  Why are there poor whites?  Yes it's because the system is rigged.  Yes it's because there isn't enough economic opportunity for stupid blue collar whites.  I admit it's not all their fault.  But then I tell them not to have kids they can't afford, take school more seriously and get rid of that hick accent.  And if you live in a shit hole move.  

America aint gonna clean up the ghettos.  Either you guys do it yourselves or move.

And according to you ghettos are low crime places????  I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


A competent person would be selling 300,000 dollars a month or more.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Because we make up most of the country,, maybe move to a more diverse neighborhood lol


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No thanks. Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No, I get it. But you’re being so stubborn to deny black neighborhoods like Detroit are safe. Look at Dwayne wades cousin shot and killed. Or tipsy Russell. 

Are you seriously denying black neighborhoods are violent? 

Do you have any articles explaining this? I’d love to see more than just you say so


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It’s not called that anymore. CEOs are pledging to be more diverse. And to recognize bias does play a role.

Don’t worry white men still dominate


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't blame poor blacks for conditions that are the root cause of the problem.

Everything you say is the problem isn't. Blacks are in the ghettos working while their money sits in backs and used for loans to develop white communities or suburbs. You can call bullshit all you want but whites make up 70 percent of all arrests nationally every year. It's funny, but when I lived in Portland, I'd watch the local news. I would watch multiple crimes happening in the suburbs nightly. Rapes, assaults battery's, robberies, vandalism, and sometimes murder. There were suburban gang fights, all of it. Then you get a killing on the NE side with 2-3 days of coverage until they got to show clips from the funeral then back to normal coverage.

When I left Portland and moved to KC, I saw the same type of coverage. There was all kinds of crimes going on in the burbs. No outrage, why their communities were all safer than the ghetto even though the local news showed a different picture.

So I did something crazy with some friends. We stood for 24 hours in what was then one of the supposed top 10 unsafe hoods in this country. The media even covered some of it. Nothing happened, it wasn't even close. I've walked late nights in hoods in KC, Portland, DC, New Orleans, Dallas, LA, and St. Louis during my life, never any harm. My best friend went to visit his daughter in Detroit. At the time he had a brand new car. He went clubbing in the hood and got so drunk he passed out in his car. He woke up in the morning and drove to his daughters house. He and his car unscratched.  So you call bullshit all you want, but what I see in those places are people trying to survive on little or nothing. And all they need is for you fucked up whites with banks, cash registers, and government coffers filled with our money in them to use some of it to redevelop these communities utilizing the people in it. Not like Detroit who paid young white entrepreneurs to come in out of the suburbs.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I went down to eastern market and parked on the street.  When I came out my window was smashed and stuff was taken out of my car.  That doesn't happen in my neighborhood.

My black buddy said he couldn't keep his sports car in Detroit. It would be stolen.  Are you saying insurance companies charge more for insurance if you live in detroit because they are racists?    

My grandmother was mugged twice in Detroit.  Once in her 70's and once in her 80's.  That doesn't happen in my neighborhood.  

Explain this for me.  Why do all the houses in my grandmothers all black Detroit neighborhood have bars on the windows and doors?  We don't have bars on our windows and doors in metro Detroit.

Are you calling them liars?

"This is a call for men to step up," said Zeek, of New Era Detroit. "We have too much senseless crimes, too much violence, and most importantly we're losing too many kids here in the city of Detroit."

About


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't deny shit. I say that white communities are more violent. Parkland was not located in a black community but you want to talk about Wades sister.

I don't give a damn what you want to see. You act like yours is the only say so. Go look at violent crime in the UCR. Tell us what you see when you look at the numbers arrested for violent crimes by race since, lets say, for the last 5 years.

Then try to explain to me how Pleasantville with both daddy and mommy at home and a state of the art school for little suburban sammie can have such high violence.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What you just said is racist.. you don’t consider the weekly murders of blacks in towns run by democrats as a issue..why are there lives not as equal as white lives??


----------



## Correll (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





I dont' care about other "white men" dominating or not.


I want equal treatment for me and mine.


Why are you refusing to address my actual position?


----------



## ph3iron (Apr 4, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



I love our wonderful president too.
Faithful husband
Never peeks in teens dressing rooms
Only been bankrupt five times
Only dragged one wife by the hair before raping her
Father born in Germany
6000 lies fake news


----------



## ph3iron (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So would rather be black than white here?
No mention of republican governors?
All pointless if you haven't been there.
It's fun getting pulled over 2x a week


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yup you're a lying, racist scumbag.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You get pulled over because you're a criminal. 

Did you know (I'm sure you did) that if we eliminated black on black gun crimes, we wouldn't have a high gun crime rate?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Just remember, the more I build my argument to argue against you, the more I realize how right you are about everything you say.

I just don't agree that white neighborhoods are more dangerous than black neighborhoods.  That would mean all those black people who cry about the violence in their neighborhoods is lying. 

And like I said, why does everyone have bars in their windows in Detroit?

And why is car insurance more expensive in Detroit?  It's because you are most likely going to have your car stolen in the city of Detroit, if it's not a shitter that is.

And I don't agree that poor people in Detroit are stuck there because of racism.  I think they are stuck there because of their belief that the system is rigged and there is no use trying to get ahead.  That's not to say racism doesn't exist out there we know it does but not enough to stop anyone who wants to from getting ahead.

Show me a poor black person in Detroit who can't make it in America and I bet they don't have an education and they probably have kids they can't afford.  And they probably don't have a daddy.

You are right 94% of the people in Detroit are good people and they do take care of their kids.  First of all, "you're supposed to take care of your kids mother fucker!  You say it like that's something special"  Chris Rock.  LOL.

Anyways, 94% of Detroit are good families.  Good people.  People who did take school seriously, know how to talk and don't have kids they can't afford.  These people need to leave the city of Detroit.  There's nothing there for them.  Or they can wait for


IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You know I don't act like my say so is the only say so.  I often times admit my thinking is flawed.

I don't get what is making so many whites either angry or suicidal.  Just imagine if they had to endure half of what your people have endured.  They'd lose their minds.  LOL.

Hey, I saw this on that site and wanted to share

With a* $1.3 trillion *buying power, Black people are the leading consumers compared to every other race. In a country built on capitalism, where "*MONEY IS POWER*," one would think that Blacks in America would control everything with that amount of money, but we *DON'T*! In fact, Blacks are last in *EVERY* racial disparity, except consuming.

In this *NEW ERA*, this generation is open to the most resources ever available in *HISTORY*. There is also a never before seen amount of Black millionaires. Meaning, the Blacks living today are the most informed, most equipped, most experienced, and most qualified to rid those disparities and better our people's lives.

*NEW ERA DETROIT (NED) *and its chapters plan on using those* RESOURCES*, that *MONEY*, and that *POWER* to take back our communities and start up a *SOLELY BLACK-OWNED COMMUNITY. *We're aiming to create Black owned and operated schools, banks, grocery stores, hospitals, law offices, recreation centers, and more!

A community is not one without *U-N-I-T-Y*. NED and its chapters are committed to uniting our race with tactics never before used. We are dedicated to eliminating the separation between the Black older and younger generations, Black-owned businesses and Black consumers, and Blacks of different religious groups.

Once we, *AS A PEOPLE*, accomplish becoming a COMM*UNIT*Y, Blacks in America will have the *POWER* our ancestors had in Ancient Africa.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

I can only say one thing to NED.  GET ER DONE!!!


Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That's our goal too.  For white men to stop getting PREFERENTIAL treatment.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Republicans think because he took a picture with Al Sharpton that makes him not a racist.  

But Obama posing in a picture with Reverend Wright makes Obama a racist by association.

And they say Sharpton is a racist.

But that doesn't make Trump a racist.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


What's the equivalent of Pochahontas only a German?  Adolph Trump?


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



A question for you. Is the morning news a racially biased program? Before you answer, consider the fact that a large percentage of the faces of the news casters in my area, California, are either black or Latino. Then tell me why the overwhelming majority of reports of crimes on the morning news feature either black, the overwhelming majority or Latino perps. Yes a few whites do creep in from time to time but it's rare and no more than 10% at most, if even that. My local area news covers the greater metropolitan Sacramento CA area. I'm talking about hard crime, murder, rape, robbery etc.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol who gets pulled over 2x a week I’m get fucked with by black cops all the time.. it’s part of life every rwve is racist it’s what the powerful democrats do to hurt blacks that is the problem..


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> I can only say one thing to NED.  GET ER DONE!!!
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> ...


Lol in what instance?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


90% of all crime happens in towns run by democrats,, move out


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Bullshit. I've said nothing racist. I don't consider what you say as sane logical thinking.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


We notice that in Detroit too.  The 3 news channels always report on murder in Detroit but leave out all the murders that happen in the suburbs.  True.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I can only say one thing to NED.  GET ER DONE!!!
> ...



10 Examples That Prove White Privilege Exists in Every Aspect Imaginable

White Men Account for 72% of Corporate Leadership at 16 of the Fortune 500 Companies

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
*America’s C-Suites Keep Getting Whiter (and More Male, Too)*


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...



I'm thinking of the 3 recent suicides around me recently.  All white men who had everything.  Every privilege.  No oppression, obstacles, worries other than the stress of paying bills and/or getting good grades.  One killed himself because he was struggling with his homosexuality.  One because a girl dumped him.  The last one, who the fuck knows.  He had EVERYTHING going for him.  Maybe they put too much stress on him to do well at school but he seemed like  a happy kid.

What is my point?  Imagine if white people had to deal with what black people have to deal with.  They'd be going on rampages every day.  Multiple daily rampages.

The fact you blacks have kept it non violent for all this time is a credit to your people.

However, I do think more slaves should have followed Nat Turner's approach to race relations.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yeah it's usually black cops that are pulling him over. 

Because they know him, I imagine.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Everything you post is racist. You have a huge work of internet racism that will exist for all eternity. 

You must be proud.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

Crime and that means violent crime, white collar crime, etc., is an American problem. It is no respecter of race, sex, age, sexual orientation, handicapped status, mental disability wealth or position. I have studied the UCR when I had to read it in the libraries reference section. Every year for at least the last 25 years, whites have lead in arrests. They have lead in arrest in 27 out of the 30 classifications of crime including: violent crimes, property crimes, crimes against family and white collar crime. Yet crime is painted black and white men like Larry Nassar can rape over 156 little girls in the safety of a suburban doctors office or white swim coaches can rape little girls in the safety of the suburban swim club and whites try telling me the white community is safe.

We have problems in the black community but we don't live in the consistent denial whites do. Every year whites are arrested at damn near 3 times the rate of blacks but have created what they think are fail safe excuses using population proportion and Hispanic origin.

End the excuses white folk. Democrat and republican. No one is safe from crime here anywhere at any time. That's a fact.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 4, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I've posted nothing racist and you can't post one quote here where I have done so.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Everything you post is racist, you racist. 

You just don't get it. 
Racism:
"*I guarantee that many whites here will stop reading this after they see the word whites. These are the same people who will read volumes of racist lies about blacks without fail. Yet as they don't they'll be more than glad to post their opinions too stupid to understand they are doing exactly what the writer says."

Whitesplaning Racism*


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2019)

"It's funny how white conservatives think. They live in a lie and think they have the right to lecture us black folks on how to live. Do it as we do they tell us. They don't seem to understand what that means. I guess to be white is to grow up with amnesia. They live in communities full of crime and criminals, and when I talk about criminals, I am not talking small time crack dealers riding bicycles. I am talking about white men and women living in in huge homes with Mercedes and Rolls Royces who control the shipment and distribution of nearly every illegal drug known to man into this nation or they produce it. They proudly own liquor stores and liquor companies and then preach to black people about how they should not be selling drugs. They kill each other at a high rate, but are too busy pointing fingers at us. The lead in almost every crime statistic, then get online lecturing us about terrible we are when we lead in one category like it's the only one."

Racism ^^^^

White on White crime


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


90 percent is also black on black crime. 

It appears blacks are not just racist against whites, they're also racist against themselves.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I know you been trained to follow what they want you to think what racisim is


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...


It’s a fact


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol WE MAKE UP 70% of the population.. you are so dumb!


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Like what pay rent? Be responsible, work hard and get no credit because you are a white man and society hate you.. yea being white is great in 2020


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Most of the cop shooting of blacks are black cops


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You don’t even value black lives! You said white shooters are a problem but not blacks lol


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Crime and that means violent crime, white collar crime, etc., is an American problem. It is no respecter of race, sex, age, sexual orientation, handicapped status, mental disability wealth or position. I have studied the UCR when I had to read it in the libraries reference section. Every year for at least the last 25 years, whites have lead in arrests. They have lead in arrest in 27 out of the 30 classifications of crime including: violent crimes, property crimes, crimes against family and white collar crime. Yet crime is painted black and white men like Larry Nassar can rape over 156 little girls in the safety of a suburban doctors office or white swim coaches can rape little girls in the safety of the suburban swim club and whites try telling me the white community is safe.
> 
> We have problems in the black community but we don't live in the consistent denial whites do. Every year whites are arrested at damn near 3 times the rate of blacks but have created what they think are fail safe excuses using population proportion and Hispanic origin.
> 
> End the excuses white folk. Democrat and republican. No one is safe from crime here anywhere at any time. That's a fact.



Yea but don't you see the difference between Larry Nasser and this guy?



 2003

Larry Nassar is a horrible person but he wasn't raping women.  He was molesting them.  

or this guy




I would much rather find out that my doctor was inappropriately fondling my daughters genitals than to find out one of these guys broke into my house and violently raped my kid.

Or what about this girl who accidentally thought this guy was a uber driver and he killed her


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2019)

Holy shit the last guy had a father.

'Not the Nate everyone knows and loves': Coach talks about suspect in Samantha Josephson death

"When his father spoke and said that’s not the son he raised, I have to second that," Waiters said. "That is not the Nate everyone knows and loves."





Holy crap he looks like WWE superstar Lio Rush


----------



## harmonica (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.
> 
> The *Free Soil Party* was a short-lived political party in the United States active in the 1848 and 1852 presidential elections as well as in some state elections. A single-issue party, its main purpose was to oppose the expansion of slavery into the Western territories, arguing that free men on free soil constituted a morally and economically superior system to slavery. It also sometimes worked to remove existing laws that discriminated against freed African Americans in states such as Ohio.[_citation needed_]
> 
> ...


hahahha--you remind me of the black guy yelling at Kramer for looking black-hahahahhahah
''Damn Fool'''  ...hahahahha


----------



## harmonica (Apr 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


blacks are just as racist--if not more 
blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites
.....you might be a dumbass and believe the MSM stupid shit and brainwashed by your kin --but we are not stupid--we don't buy that crap
Offenders


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



84%!! One thing about blacks they never except responsibility for their actions and if a white man raped and killed a black women it would be all over the news. Black men rape and kill white women daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 4, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



They weren’t “ghettos” when “we put” them there the where brand new and the terrible neighborhoods where once white neighborhoods that went crime ridden when blacks moved on up. Sad fact but 100% true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Pretty good results for a demographic that is being "victimized".


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You are incorrect. The white population in America is roughly 67% of the entire population, which includes females.

After white Hispanics are subtracted  that number is closer to about 61%.


Non hispanic white MALES as a group are approximately 30% of the population, yet hold over 70% of corporate positions and 65% of political offices. 
That was the point that you missed.


https://www.usnews.com/news/politic...graphics-most-politicians-are-still-white-men


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And what has he done lately for you unfortunate, disenfranchised, victimized, poor and middle class white males? 
ROFLMAO! Who is "we"? And when has anyone of your kind of belief  system ever supported AA? 

You should be thankful for it, especially when you take into consideration how many white military veterans, disabled white people and white females have benefitted from it. 

AA legislation in itself is not even worded in a context that specifically is confined to protecting just one race of people. 

But the ubiquitous black and brown bogeymen that give those like you nightmares, have unknowingly conditioned those like you to focus on ONE single aspect of AA.

As far as Trump goes, who has he publically  invited lately to Mira Lago or Trump Tower or even to the white house to keep "your interests" at the forefront of his administration?  

What's he done for you besides chant "build the wall and MAGA"?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Others tried but you had the sellouts who would go run and tell the slave master.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 254043



I told you to not try using that idiot Sowell. He is wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



This is a lie.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Another lie.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Ditto. I felt safer when I used to travel on business in black neighborhoods after sunset than I did in rural areas of different states. Since you live in the midwest in Kansas City, I'm.sure you've heard of sundown towns like Cape Girardeau  and Sikeston Missouri.

I would not be in either of those places for a minute after nightfall. 

But I've been on the streets of Oakland, Fillmore, parts of Brooklyn, Harlem, Philadelphia, and the southside of Chicago very late at night  and never had a problem.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No one is refusing to address your position. Up to now, you have not really illustrated in a way that is clearly defined how YOU personally are not receiving equal treatment.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Crime and that means violent crime, white collar crime, etc., is an American problem. It is no respecter of race, sex, age, sexual orientation, handicapped status, mental disability wealth or position. I have studied the UCR when I had to read it in the libraries reference section. Every year for at least the last 25 years, whites have lead in arrests. They have lead in arrest in 27 out of the 30 classifications of crime including: violent crimes, property crimes, crimes against family and white collar crime. Yet crime is painted black and white men like Larry Nassar can rape over 156 little girls in the safety of a suburban doctors office or white swim coaches can rape little girls in the safety of the suburban swim club and whites try telling me the white community is safe.
> ...



Sealybobo,

I don't think you would prefer a 40 year old doctor playing with your seven year old daughters pussy. I'm quiet sure you would prefer Charles Manson dating your daughter or perhaps ted bundy. And you pull the white boy and post big pictures of blacks who have committed crimes.









I'm sure you'd love your daughter to be in the company of these guys.






You see bobo I am aware of black crime. I worked in the trenches. You haven't. You're a big mouth white sales man living in the Detroit suburbs who is liberal and thinks that because he is blacks should be grateful for his support and advice. The blacks I have worked with would have told you to go fuck yourself in no uncertain terms. And I'm talking about pastors.

You want to preach to us like saltine kingdom is perfect and crime free. You say that you'd feel more comfortable with the 40 year old white doctor forcing himself on your seven year old daughter than the latest white boys negroes to use to lie to ourselves about our crime problem. Whites commit more crimes. White neighborhoods are more dangerous. And they are more dangerous because whites allow themselves to get away with crimes in saltine kingdom that are not allowed in the hood.

I've existed in both places bobo. That means I have seen day to day life in both places. You have not. I have seen in every black community the 70-80 year old inhabitant who own businesses that close after dark, who take their money bags with them and who have never been harmed. If Mr. Rucker can have a shoe repair business smack dab in the middle of the terrible and dangerous black community for 75 years, if Mrs. McCool can continue her and her husbands businesses for over 60 years before passing it to her sons, if Wilsons grocery can now be in it's 3rd generation and that's just 3 in that city because there are more, then there is something wrong in this narrative your white ass is trying to tell me about a community you really know nothing about.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Exactly. Whites here don't seem to get the fact they alone don't get to define a bad community. I'd feel safer in Detroit than every one of these all white "low crime" rural towns that surround where I live now.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


White flight


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Fair enough but remember I too existed in both places. I lived in Detroit for   9 years and kept going back because my grandma refused to move out. She was the only white person in an all black neighborhood.

I never got mugged or robbed.


----------



## Correll (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> I can only say one thing to NED.  GET ER DONE!!!
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> ...





Dude. Seriously.


You just spent pages talking about how CEO's are so determined to hire and promote minorities based on their being minorities, not on their qualifications.



If you discriminate in favor of minorities, you are discriminating against whites. 


Please stop being crazy.


----------



## Correll (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> I can only say one thing to NED.  GET ER DONE!!!
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> ...





Seely, I just happened to see this, this morning, I think it references a very informative example of the issue you are concerned with.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I can only say one thing to NED.  GET ER DONE!!!
> ...



My brother deals with this.  It is difficult to find a woman or minority to make them a VP.  Not a lot of qualified women or minorities to choose from.  And when you find one they get stolen away for more money because other companies want a qualified black or woman so they can show how diverse they are.  

We're just asking companies to be aware of their bias.  It may account for SOME of the reasons why there are so few minorities and women in the executive boardroom.

Don't worry dude, we still dominate.  TOTALLY dominate.  Name the black Trump's


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Are you saying people got jobs based off of skin color not merit ??


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 254043
> ...


sowell is a idiot!? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Because of bad policy


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That's called American employment history.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, Sowell is an idiot.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Huh lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why because he destroyed your narrative


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Because he's wrong.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 Oh he’s wrong ,,  What are you two years old?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No. I'm 58 with a post grad education and I am saying he's wrong based on fact.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Ohh so you are a 2 year old with a bad education ha


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I worked in the black community for 30 years. STFU dumb fuck white man.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If I were 2, I would not be typing on a computer. Personal attacks aren't going to work son.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Ok and so doesn’t  Al Sharpton he’s a racist ..  Barack Obama huge racist .. what’s your point?? 

You said black shooters are not a problem


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You provide content like a 2 year old


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



These guys want to be able to wear their Klan hats in public.  Well that's not going to happen.

Texas Teacher Put On Leave After Alleged Ties To White Nationalist Group Exposed | HuffPost


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


 What’s wrong with being white in anti-globalization ?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What I  was pointed out to you is that white males as a demographic, are overrepresented in corporate positions and political positions. And in the process, I also  corrected your erroneous statement that whites represent 70% of the population.

As far as whether it is because of skin color, or not, is not for me to say. 

But the prevailing belief among most here is that if a black person is by chance in a position of decision making or authority, that it must be based on an AA quota which prevented a more qualified white person from being successful.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


So you think a business will hire a ceo based on skin color not how much money they can make the business?? Interesting.. god I hope you don’t run a business haha


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Interesting.  So when white men see a woman or black boss, their bias tells them that must be a person who benefited from unfair AA.    

But when we point out that bias is why 95% of executives are white men, they say that's ridiculous to suggest bias is at play.  

They can't even see how racist their thinking is.  They believe there are good reasons why women and minorities are under represented and only see bad reasons when they do see a black or woman break through the class ceiling.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, we think a business will hire a black ceo because they see that person is qualified to run the business.  

It's just a bonus that they'll be able to show off their diversity pick.  Seeing as how there are so few black CEO's it'll look great for their public image and PR.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Or maybe most businesses are started by white men lol call me crazy ha


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


That wasn’t my question.. don’t deflect


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Lets add another one to your list





Why are white men so angry?

He was a  divorced Navy veteran


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol 100 blacks were shot in America Saturday nite lol do they not matter to you??


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.


There were slaves before there were democrats in the colonies..


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Who started the Fortune 500 companies?  None of the CEO's at any of the fortune 500 companies started those companies.  They were selected by a board of directors or the previous CEO.  All of whom are/were white.  

So they are bias.  They pick people who are like them.  Maybe you didn't learn this stuff in college.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't seem to be the case.
> ...


Those people get that "cheese" no matter who is in power..So much for that argument..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Not only white but rich..So that narrows the field a little more..


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The CEO of my brothers former company is an idiot.  Why they picked him is any ones guess.  But he will try and fail and be replaced by another white male.  Who may or may not succeed.  

We don't have enough examples of blacks who have been given the chance and failed.  

In fact, usually a black is put in charge when the companies is already failing.  Then when they dont' turn it around they say "see he failed".  Well what about the white CEO before him who put him in that position?

Hell look at how you guys said Obama failed to get us out of Bush's recession.  Then when you couldn't say he failed you said, "it took too long".

We know you would judge the black ceo harder because we saw you do it to Obama.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You said that I think  that. I did not say that.


 I'm retired from running multiple businesses. And those that I hired and worked with were educated thinkers. 

You would not have been considered to be employable.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You know what's funny about you guys?  CEO's come from places like Harvard.  They are the best and brightest.  So why don't you believe the studies they produce on diversity?


Why Aren’t Black Employees Getting More White-Collar Jobs?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Forty years ago, two companies were known for aggressively recruiting minorities on college campuses: IBM and Xerox, both considered hot tech companies of that era. Decades later, I’ve seen very little progress in minority executive employment. It seems the so called liberal medias focus on the subject have resulted in minimal impact. And yet the ecosystem supporting diversity is quite large — government agencies, formal corporate diversity programs, universities, consultants, and dozens of civil rights advocacy groups. So why has change been so slow?

For one thing, political rhetoric has created public tumult about the drivers of middle-class decline: globalization, technology, and immigration’s impact on U.S. jobs. Another recurring theme is an allegedly unlevel playing field for white males created by public- and private-sector diversity programs (affirmative action) to attract and promote a more diverse workforce. And the courts have weighed in on “reverse discrimination” cases, slowing the growth of diversity in some universities and companies.

As a longtime African-American executive who’s skeptical of reverse-discrimination claims, I wanted to find answers to a few questions: What exactly do black employment numbers look like today? How are blacks faring in promotions? Are blacks’ gains in executive and management ranks keeping pace with gains in the professional workforce?

*The Numbers*

Detailed analysis of employment numbers can help us understand racial and gender income inequality in America. A review of white-collar employment data from the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission reveals serious gaps in income, promotional opportunities, and advancement for minorities and women of all races.

Why Aren’t Black Employees Getting More White-Collar Jobs? | BCNN1 - Black Christian News Network


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The Ascend Foundation’s analysis shows that white men (with an EPI of 1.81) are by far the most-represented group in management; executive parity is a ratio of 1.0. Following them are Hispanic men (1.07), white women (0.65), black men (0.63), Asian men (0.56), Hispanic women (0.49), black women (0.30), and Asian women (0.24).

There are disturbing trends in economic mobility for African-Americans nationwide. White men continue to dominate executive and managerial roles at companies with more than 100 employees. Small businesses, those with fewer than 100 employees, are not included in the EEOC database.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I can only say one thing to NED.  GET ER DONE!!!
> ...



Here is how and why you will lose.  This is a diverse country.  Companies can't take the bad PR if their entire management team is all white.  Just won't look right.  It's not right.  And these corporations are free to stay all white and all male but they will be put under a spotlight that I don't think they will like.  And these companies don't give a damn about you white boys.  Why should they?  You are just another consumer in a very diverse country.  You are a minority.  

Right now white men have all the power but that just because we don't  make women and minorities CEO's.  If we did then it would be a diverse group of rich people of many different colors that hold all the power.  But then we won't have race as a wedge issue anymore.  You'll realize it's not blacks or poor people who are fucking you it's rich lobbyists of all colors and they only use race to divide us.  Blacks got it the worst but even you seem butt hurt about your economic future.

I just deposited my tax return.  $1800.  I have so much money built up I need to invest $20,000.  Any tips for me?  WINNING!

Did you hear last month we only added 30,000 jobs?  Wow that sucks.  For all those tax breaks Trump passed out it hardly created a bump in the economy.  Things are good don't get me wrong but maga?  Maga for me maybe but Maga for you?  

Stop blaming blacks.  They got it worse


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There are encouraging signs: There’s a growing number of states and cities that prohibit questions about salary history on job applications, as a potential solution to wage discrimination. Nationally, there are increasing numbers of minorities in the managerial pipeline, greater public awareness of income inequality, and the emergence of the #MeToo movement. Many people, especially Millennials, agree and believe that black lives matter. And more corporations are acknowledging that they need to do better on diversity.

To continue to improve, we need identify corporate leaders in diversity. The Center for Employment Equity at UMass Amherst is one group that is making EEOC data easily accessible to the general public.  Companies can (and should) examine their own industry performance and look for ways to improve.

Because despite the expansive growth of the U.S. economy over the past 40 years, diversity hiring has not kept pace. Bottom line, if racial and gender minorities think they perceive limited advancement opportunities — the so-called “glass ceiling” — they are right.


----------



## Dick Foster (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No you should leave the democratic party because of stupidity but it seems you're comfortable among your own.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



We already know this sealybobo.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



You are truly a fucked up mental case. I reject the republican party and explained the historical, ideological and policy basis for my rejection and you still want to try pawning that off on I can't know why I remain a democrat.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The first female millionaire was a black women in the 1920’s.. America is not a racist country.. go away troll


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I may be a white ignorant prejudice bigot but I'm not a racist.  I too hope one day we achieve Dr. MLK's dream of equality and fairness.  Why wouldn't I?  The only reason I would be against those things is if I thought I couldn't compete or because I want an unfair advantage.

Even on TV we can tell there is bias against black people.  Do white people see blacks as leaders?  Lets use Star Trek as an example.  Are whites ever going to let blacks lead?  Apparently not.






nope




nope




nope





nope




nope nope


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So you are  saying they are Turing down black prospects who would make them more money?! Lol ok evidence??


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


We’re you asked to retire?? Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That fact doesn't prove your conclusion does it?  

Doesn't that fact prove that America is also a sexist country?  

You know women have benefited more from AA than anyone else?

Oh, and I can show you how America is a racist country by pointing to how in the 1920's we treated poor blacks differently than we treated poor whites.  We gave poor whites welfare and we denied equally poor blacks welfare.

Your little history fact while interesting proves nothing.  Troll.  LOL.  Ha!  You sir are a white loser in MA.  And a angry conservative.  We better watch out for you.  Rampage candidate who thinks minorities are why you are a loser.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



They don't believe the black candidates have what it takes.  They have that bias I was talking about.  

You choose to ignore a common fact about people.  People tend to pick the candidates who remind themselves of themselves.  White hiring managers all over America are learning about how this bias affects their decision making.  Thank god you'll never be in a position to hire someone.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Because of you look at the authors on twitter they are all
Left wing nut jobs so you don’t get full story


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


A married college educated black couple makes more the a married college educated white couple.. 

Nigerians make more then whites go away troll


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


lol you are clue less


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Who said they don’t have what it takes?? Quote??


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You're really not any of those  things. But you are not black. Therefore you should stop trying to tell blacks your age how things are for blacks. There are some things we happen to know about being black that you just might not.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It happens every day.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You make all these comments with no facts but you demand facts from everybody else.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I know the feeling, I had to start my own company to be able to prove I could since I was not getting those positions I wanted while employed.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm going to argue for your side for a second.  

10. Kinston, North Carolina (E Bright St / S Queen St)  64% black.  

According to NeighborhoodScout’s data, Kinston has a greater percentage of children living in poverty than 99.6% of all U.S. neighborhoods. Only 5% of the adult population holds a four-year college degree. Per capita income is lower than that found in 99.9% American neighborhoods. Based on NeighborhoodScout’s crime index scale from 100-1—(with 100 being “safest”) Kinston scores a 1.

9. Indianapolis, IN (E 38th St / Sutherland Ave) African-Americans continue to power the population growth of Indianapolis-Marion County

This neighborhood has an income level lower than 94.9% of all other American neighborhoods. More than 50% (55.7%) of its children live below the federal poverty level and its residents have one of the highest divorce rates in the nation. Violent crime increased by 7% in Indianapolis last year, despite a downward trend nationally.

8. Chicago, IL (S King Dr / E 60th St) 32.9% Black,

7. Anniston, AL (W 15th St / Boynton Ave)  51.5% Black 

According to NeighborhoodScout’s analytics, you have a 1 in 37 chance of becoming the victim of a violent crime in Anniston (and a 1 in 212 chance for the entire state of Alabama). The per capita income of this neighborhood’s residents is lower than 99.2% of the neighborhoods in America. 84.6% of children live in poverty here.



6. Indianapolis, IN (E 34th St / Sutherland Ave)

This area has more single-mother households than 99.0% of the all American neighborhoods. Sixty-eight percent of the children live in poverty and over 96% of residents do not have four-year college degrees—a lower rate than 97.7% of all other neighborhoods. In a for sale listing on homefacts.com—this area is ranked with a high crime rate and a “C-” for its school district.



5. Kansas City, MO (Independence Ave / Prospect Ave)  Black or African American: 29.9%

This neighborhood, sadly, has an extremely high child poverty rate—90.5%. The area also has one of the highest rates of rentals than other neighborhoods with almost none of the residents owning their own homes. There is also a high immigrant population, the number of residents who have been in the United States for five years or less is a greater rate than in 96.4% of U.S. neighborhoods. The chances of becoming a crime victim in that area in one year are 1 in 12 with 81.97 violent crimes per 1,000 people.



4. East St. Louis, IL (Caseyville Ave / N Park Dr)    The *racial* makeup of the city was 97.74% Black or African-American

This neighborhood has a higher vacancy rate than 80.6% of all other American neighborhoods. The per capita income is lower than 99.9% of others. The area also has some of the highest rates of people living alone—81.2%, which NeighborhoodScout found to be higher than 100% of all other neighborhoods in the country. East St. Louis is safer only than 3% of other cities.

3. Atlanta, GA (McDaniel St SW / Mary St SW)   54% black

More than 60% (65.7%) of this Atlanta neighborhood’s children live below the poverty level. Per capita income is lower here than in 99% of other neighborhoods. Real estate site Trulia rates the area as having the highest crime rate of its entire county.



2. Springfield, IL (E Jackson St / S 11Th St)

With high divorce and vacancy rates, this neighborhood also suffers from high levels of child poverty (74.1%) and a per capita income lower than 98.9% of other neighborhoods in the country. Realtytrac.com rates the area as having “moderately high crime,” below average schools, and an abundance of registered sex offenders living within a small radius.



1. Washington, DC (S Capitol St SE / Livingston Rd SE)

This neighborhood holds the unfortunate distinction of being ranked NeighborhoodScout’s most dangerous, based on its platform’s algorithms. It has more single-mother households than 98.5% of other neighborhoods. While its location in the nation’s capital keeps employment levels steady (and unsurprisingly, a majority of residents are government workers) this neighborhood has an income rate lower than 82% of other neighborhoods in the U.S. You also have a 1 in 12 chance of becoming a victim of violent crime here with a statistic of 83.46 violent crimes committed per 1,000 people.


The 10 Most Dangerous Neighborhoods in America [2017]


So IM2, I'm calling you out.  Based on this, fatherlessness is a key factor and all these neighborhoods have a higher than normal black population living there.  So how can you say white neighborhoods are more dangerous?  That sounds like spin to me.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Next he will tell us because these guys are billionaires that means America is not homophobic


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Do you consider your self not equal to whites??


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Every days give me 300 names


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Every economist says it


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I never made that argument


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Mexico is.. they kill 200 gays a year.. we kill zero..


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You need to STHU because your posts are stupid. I read shitloads of racism coming from republicans here everyday. At the same time you maggots talk about how nobody alive was here during slavery we are supposed to leave the democratic party because of slavery. This is why you need to shut the fuck up.
> ...


They can only tell people to shut the fuck up on message boards.  In real life they say "yes massah".


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The 84%? Or the rest of what I said?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 5, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well today if you’re a black man you’re odds of getting killed are much greater in Oakland, Fillmore, Brooklyn, Harlem, Philadelphia, and the southside of Chicago very late at night by another black man. Boy times have changed huh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then you’re an idiot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yeah because Democrats already established entitlement programs.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.
> ...



But Democrats made slavery an institution.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Well now lets consider how the white cops will treat him after dark in our nice neighborhoods.  You can't deny police target young black males after dark.  It actually keeps criminals in Detroit from coming to the suburbs where there is a lot more money.  They are afraid of the cops.

DWB is real and a part of me is glad because it keeps the black on white crime lower than it would be if it were not a thing.  You dig?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



We don't have to accept this one


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Actually DWB pisses us off and produces black on white crime which is low in the first place.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



No, WHITES made slavery an institution.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



No, because you don't have to deal with rural white supremacists.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If/when the shit hits the fan, those awful, "racist" rural communities will be the safest place in the nation while urban areas will become hell on earth.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



That's a dumb ass question. Try again.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



What is the shit that's supposed to hit the fan?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Why do you maggots ignore this?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



All of it.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't think so.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Any number of things. Let's say another massive power blackout happens again like in 2003. Back then, the nation wasn't nearly as divided as it is now. People weren't carrying around portable internet devices constantly filling their brains with hysterical propaganda.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No they do not.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What's bullshit? That the nation is more divided today than ever before? You'd have to be living under a rock to think otherwise. Just because you were an angry, paranoid and resentful asshole in 2003 doesn't mean everyone else was.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Humans made slavery an institution thousands of years ago


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



And Democrats took advantage.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



White Democrats


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


So did Democrat-Republicans like Jefferson it was the norm.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So why can’t we treat you equally


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Police target blacks in white neighborhoods at night, so would I that’s common sense, just like I wouldn’t walk in the black neighborhoods at night because the blacks would rob or kill me. Also police would target white people in a black neighborhood at night because they’re probably looking for dope. Nothing personal just business it’s call common sense. You dig?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



If I where black these days I’d be grateful one of my ancestors was sold, by the strong blacks in Africa who had them already had them enslaved, because Africa is a shity place to live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I live in rural Louisiana and never seen nor knew anyone that knew a “white supremacist”. Black and white folks get along great in the rural South. It’s the City Urban Blacks who buy into the Democrat lies because they’re easily hateful and ignorant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


There is some truth to what you say. Even for blacks this is one of the best places in the world to live. Canada is nice too. Australia too.

So whatever horrible history my Greek ancestors had, it led to my parents fucking in early 1970 and me born late 1970.

Sure I was born in Detroit but I made something of myself. Step 1 was to get the fuck out of Detroit


----------



## Correll (Apr 5, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





1. We as in white Americans. And yes, we have supported "AA" is all it's various manifestations over the years. And look at the thanks we get for our sacrifice. Time to shut is down. Time to shut it ALL down.


2. As to what he has done, best labor market in decades.


----------



## Correll (Apr 5, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Sealy just misrepresented what I said, and addressed that. 

That is him refusing to address my actual position.


YOur denial of that fact is idiocy.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


everything you say makes sense.

I just wish you would acknowledge that for the poorest Americans regardless of race a few things seem to be a consistent denominator.

1. Fatherlessness. Regardless of color we see most poor people or criminals didn’t have fathers. Please stop denying fatherlessness is a key problem for poor kids. We all know it is. Hell it even fucks up middle class and rich kids so of course it really fucks up a kid born into poverty.

2. Lack of education. Ben Carson proves a naturally talented black can make it in America. But what about the poor black kids who go to bad inner city schools? I went to a Detroit public school. When I moved to a white neighborhood my counselor told my mom the only thing I learned was what she taught me. I may as well been homes schooled. So I personally know blacks aren’t being given an equal education but half of the blame is on the parents, right?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Last month he only added 33,000 jobs. In 2016 obama added 200,000 jobs in March  and you guys said that wasn’t good enough.

Great example of how you judge blacks and democrats more harshly that you do whites conservatives. 200 k jobs obama added, not good enough. Trump adds only 33,000, what’s your excuse?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Equality and fairness means you white men only get the job 60% of the time. Right now you get the job 95% of the time. You want it more fair? Then you’ll win the job less times.

There is a woman coach in college in the final 4. 99% of men’s NCAA basketball coaches are white men. So why aren’t 99% of coaches in women’s basketball women?


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Unfortunately you where correct because Detroit was a thriving hub for America and the 1000’s of jobs that supported family. It’s a total shit hole at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



They could be transgenders you 'racist.'


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There is no truth to what this asshole said. You don't speak for us white boy.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> There is no truth to what this asshole said. You don't speak for us white boy.



Racist garbage....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no truth to what this asshole said. You don't speak for us white boy.
> ...



That's what you are.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't have to acknowledge anything that doesn't  consider racism when we talk about blacks. There are way more black people out there with talent than Ben Carson. You keep trying to make me admit to things as you see it. School funding formulas are based on property value. Black kids in the inner city are going to get an inferior education if they have mom, dad, grandma and grandpa there with them as long as schools in the inner cities get less funds than those in the suburbs. Thank redlining and continuing racist housing policy for that.

50 years after the Kerner Commission: African Americans are better off in many ways but are still disadvantaged by racial inequality


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



White people.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Ask other white people that.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



Stop lying. My fathers side of the family is from rural Louisiana. Gilbert. Rural blacks and whites do not get along great. David Duke is from Louisiana.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



Whites don't have to go to the hood to look for dope. Whites supply the dope. If I walk in a white neighborhood, I could get beaten and killed by cop just for walking. Whites  commit more crime, so police should not be targeting blacks in white communities.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No that's what you are.   You hate skin color, that's racist.  Unless, of course, you are racist enough to declare one skin color more 'entitled' than another.  Either way it's racist.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



And that's why you ain't black these days. Because we know the truth.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Whites don't have to go to the hood to look for dope. Whites supply the dope. If I walk in a white neighborhood, I could get beaten and killed by cop just for walking. Whites  commit more crime, so police should not be targeting blacks in white communities.



Oh please, I lived in a black area and they supplied the dope.  I had a white friend beat to a pulp by a bunch of blacks after dark on the main drag in town because he ordered a hamburger at the restaurant in their 'hood'.....Blacks used to walk down the middle of the street in the adjacent predominately white neighborhoods and no one did anything or said a word.   I have lived on both sides.   Black home owners are just like white home owners, they have a job a family and take pride in their neighborhood.   I lived in one of those neighborhoods as a white.   Everyone was kind and caring.   The main streets, however, were populated by drug pushers and whores.   I liked living there actually.   I just avoided the main drag after sundown.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



When you find where I have said I hate whites let me know. Because me telling a white person they don't speak for us is not racist.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites don't have to go to the hood to look for dope. Whites supply the dope. If I walk in a white neighborhood, I could get beaten and killed by cop just for walking. Whites  commit more crime, so police should not be targeting blacks in white communities.
> ...



No those blacks get the dope from someone. And the drugs enter our country by means of shipping. So you name me a black owned ship line, black owned airline, Freight Train company, bus line or trucking line.  We all can tell stories but one friend of mine was found drowned in a all white town. Another set on fire, another murdered by a white man in another small all white town. Look son, we all know the record. Whites are responsible for millions of killings and beatings since this has been a country. So all this psychosis on display here by whites like you is pitiful.


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



He’s not speaking for you boy he’s successful. Instead of complaining and sitting in shit he pick up his balls and improved his life. Plus Gilbert has a population of 531 70% white, 30% black. 82% crime done are black. I would like them either that high numbers in such a small village. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



They do where I’m from everyone are very polite and talk to each other. As a matter of fact any crime her is black on black. Do black people secretly hate each other. And one man does make a whole state racist dumbass lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Then quite stealing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites don't have to go to the hood to look for dope. Whites supply the dope. If I walk in a white neighborhood, I could get beaten and killed by cop just for walking. Whites  commit more crime, so police should not be targeting blacks in white communities.
> ...



The have to live in denial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



He can't  speak for me. And you really need not tell us your life story. If you're sitting in shit that's your problem  saltine. As for me, I am more successful than you may ever be.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



Now who exactly do you think you're trying to lie to boy? You've just wasted 4 sentences lying.

Try again. And this time try to remember that 1/2 of my family is from Louisiana. And that I know from being there that David Duke is not the only racist in your state.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



Tell that to other whites.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Seems you are the one in denial.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It’s true. The counselor at my new white school said besides what my mom taught me I learned nothing in that Detroit public school.

This is why I say move. You aren’t going to get a good education in any poor inner city school.

There is a town in metro Detroit that has like 8 elementary schools. One i# for all the kids who live in this big trailer park. Poor people basically. A lot of blacks that moved from Detroit send their kids to that school. Those kids are doing better than they would in Detroit because they have better teachers but the teachers will tell you these kids are troubled because most of them come from broken homes.

I just think it’s ridiculous you don’t think fatherlessness is a problem. I’m not saying racism doesn’t exist I’m simply saying these poor people cause problems for themselves and think the world is unfair. They/you don’t admit they could do a lot themselves that no one else can do for them.

Yes life sucks and is unfair if you are poor regardless of skin tone.

A black man in Detroit can move and make it in America. Hell, the way you talk Detroit is one of the safest places in America and everyone is working and every home is a 2 parent home. And there’s no problem with one parent homes.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2019)

My dad didn’t graduate college but got lucky and got a good job at ford. He and my mom moved us out of Detroit and my brother and I went to college. 

Every parent should expect and want more for their kids than they had. My dads dream was that we would do better than he did.

Even if racism didn’t exist anymore poor communities would still be poor. If you live in one you may need to migrate to another part of America. Lots of white kids graduate from the white hick towns they grew up in and they leave because there are no jobs there. It’s not racism. It’s just a small town. What should the federal government do for those poor whites?


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Seriously. My concern is not whether rich white men "dominate".  It is whether middle class and poor whites are being discriminated against. 


That you refuse to actually address my actual position, is  an admission on your part. Do you see that?


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are the one that said it.. “stop telling blacks”  lol 
Why should blacks be treated differently?


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. I have never stated ANYTHING, that I think that the rich white ceo's are looking out for me. Nor have I ever heard ANYONE make that argument. Seriously. Why do you keep going back to that?

2. YOu seem to have dropped the argument that being "Diverse" is right or effective, in favor of arguing that it is popular. 

3. Did you watch the video? The CEO's in question have made a huge commitment to diversity and still can't change the demographics of their workforce. Are they sexist, or are they and you wrong about the problem? And do you support the way they fired that white guy for just stating a valid point? They lied about what he said, the same way you keep misrepresenting what I say.




> Right now white men have all the power but that just because we don't  make women and minorities CEO's.  If we did then it would be a diverse group of rich people of many different colors that hold all the power.  But then we won't have race as a wedge issue anymore.  You'll realize it's not blacks or poor people who are fucking you it's rich lobbyists of all colors and they only use race to divide us.  Blacks got it the worst but even you seem butt hurt about your economic future.




Nope. THe rich white ceos. ANd the political class. And white liberals like you..They all follow the PC narrative that people like me, need to be discriminated against. That is my complaint. Your refusal to actually address my actual complaint, is very telling. 




> I just deposited my tax return.  $1800.  I have so much money built up I need to invest $20,000.  Any tips for me?  WINNING!



Indexed mutual funds.




> Did you hear last month we only added 30,000 jobs?  Wow that sucks.  For all those tax breaks Trump passed out it hardly created a bump in the economy.  Things are good don't get me wrong but maga?  Maga for me maybe but Maga for you?
> 
> Stop blaming blacks.  They got it worse




I have not been blaming blacks. I have been blaming the political class. Why are you refusing to address what I actually say?


Seriously. I don't often post vids. But this one was good. The example he examined was very relevant to our conversation and contains some interesting insight into the inner workings of a very rich, very liberal corporate leadership, completely committed to what YOU want.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Equality and fairnerss means that we white men are judged as individuals for the job, based on our merits, and not discriminated against because of the color of our skin.


As to the coaches, I don't know. I do know that unequal outcome is not proof of discrimination.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Mmm, you were saying?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Look up "RaHoWa". The fascination with it by some of the lunatic fringe has been circulating underground and on the internet for decades.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



White men hold the vast majority of managerial positions in the workforce in lower,middle and upper management and are typically compensated within the middle  third quartile of their pay scale.

There is no credible evidence out there that they are not being judged fairly by employers.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Not ALL white Americans were in support of affirmative action when it was signed into law. 
There was not an option other than compliance.

Normally, citizens are not "thanked" for complying with the law, nor should they be.

Especially if they reap some benefits from the law as well.


Compliance with the law, does not translate to support.

Sure. It is currently an improved labor market...... for some.

The stage was set for improvement.prior to the current administration.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No misreprentation of what you say, at all. 

What is idiocy is that a grown man supposedly has a "position"  but cannot clearly illustrate what it is.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Sure. Other than the fact that there is a massive campaign by the political class to do so, that there is whole legal school of thought that any unequal outcome is proof of discrimination and laws and government organizations that will destroy you for that, and that we all know of examples of minorities being hired or promoted over more qualified whites, and ect ect ect.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




1. Whites in both political parties have been voting in strong majorities for pro-AA candidates for generations.


2. Best labor market in decades. Makes sense with his platform on immigration.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





I was completely clear, and he misrepresented me, as I explained.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Stating this does not make it a fact. Especially if every metric used to measure work force success by demographic indicates that there is no conspiracy by the political class to undermine equal opportunity for one demographic.

Who controls the political class? Certainly no one of color. 

 I think that you can rest assured in the fact that white females and non white females in BOTH political parties would shutdown any attempt to dismantle AA, because of a small percentage of white males belief that it has affected them adversely.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Whites in both political parties.....mostly FEMALES  have voted for pro AA candidates, and they continue to be the most rewarded beneficiaries of AA.

And the "best labor market" in decades already  had the necessary momentum to sustain itself, even if Howdy Doody had become POTUS.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No we are not being discriminated against. Twisted logic. 

Whites have actually made gains. The workforce was a little diverse for a second but things are actually getting more white.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What’s his name? No one knows. White people couldnt relate with the main character. See? Bias. Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You think they are more qualified whites. See? Bias.

I find it funny for years you told blacks they were crazy when they told you this “liberal political” class was discriminating against them. You denied, denied, denied it discriminated against black people, or women.

But you totally see the system discriminates against your people, the people with all the money and power. You say we are the ones being hurt. Funny shit


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


A recession is coming.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Actually, even though women have benefitted most from affirmative action, a lot of them don’t realize that or even care enough to make them show up and vote over it.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Whites do not face racism so to say life is unfair if you are poor regardless of skin tone is disingenuous.

Why do you whites continue to think you have something to say about what blacks can do. I think it's ridiculous you think fatherlessness is the main problem. Racism is the root cause of our problems. You don't appear to understand the psychological problems racism causes. Until you have faced it, you can't feel what happens inside you when it's going on.

I say what I do after spending 40-+ hours a week for 30 odd years studying this. I still study this now. You don't. Your days have been primarily spent in sales. Now I would be a complete fool to argue with you on issues surrounding your products and/or effective sales of that product. But when it comes to the black community we have to hear unlearned ignorant opinion based on peripheral knowledge steeped in bias and racism.

For example, in white opinion we had strong families before the civil rights act. According to whites we lived in black utopias where we had unprecedented numbers of businesses and everything was better for blacks then because there was a father in the house.

The only problem with this story is it's untrue.

During these particular years blacks lived with at least a 50 percent rate of poverty and in 1959 it was 55.1 percent. Daddy was at home but poverty was high. During these same times 20-25 percent of all blacks had graduated high school. Freedom Riders found entire towns of blacks who could not read. But daddy was home. 5-7 percent of all blacks went to college, but daddy was at home. Black unemployment was double that of whites but daddy was at home. So when I say what I do, it's not done after listening to blacks telling me what I want to believe.  

What I have said about Detroit is that there is more crime in the suburbs. Blacks don't have to leave Detroit. Detroit and the state of Michigan need to do a far better job of investing in the ideas of black citizens.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Why are you a racist? When you can be honest enough with yourself to answer that question you'll learn how you treat us differently.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> My dad didn’t graduate college but got lucky and got a good job at ford. He and my mom moved us out of Detroit and my brother and I went to college.
> 
> Every parent should expect and want more for their kids than they had. My dads dream was that we would do better than he did.
> 
> Even if racism didn’t exist anymore poor communities would still be poor. If you live in one you may need to migrate to another part of America. Lots of white kids graduate from the white hick towns they grew up in and they leave because there are no jobs there. It’s not racism. It’s just a small town. What should the federal government do for those poor whites?



Those farmers get federal subsidies.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And if he represents what conservatives believe that’s evidence we need to force companies to be more socially responsible and diverse


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Nooo you told me I can’t talk to blacks the same way I talk to whites.. why aren’t they equal to you??


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Because I treat people equally?? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Lol then you’re one of the few there’s not many blue gums more successful then me, but if you are you’re boing quite well congratulations. I’m in sales I sell mortgage loan, essentially I sell money. What do you sell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Looka here boy what did I lie about?

Oh and I know David Duke ain’t the only racist in my state we have plenty of blacks and how you’re talking your family is some of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I’ll talk to the whites. You go talk to the blacks tell them to quit being violent, sensitive, ignorant, pregnant out of wedlock, no daddy, drug selling, stealing, keeping it real at 100 pieces of shit. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 6, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.
> ...




Yep, Socialism is just universal slavery.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Learn to read because I haven't said that. I have said you can't talk for blacks. 99.99999 percent of what whites like you say about us is wrong. Then when we tell you that since we are black and your comments are about us, you have the motherfucking nerve to tell us we're wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 254320



Per capita is a bogus argument.

Manslaughter is 1 crime, there are 30 categories of crime listed in the UCR.

Whites lead in 27 categories.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How are you different are you a  alien? Why can’t you treat People equally??


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 254320
> ...


Facts are facts


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Learn to read.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



But those are not facts. One category of crime not using totals is not fact.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I did you don’t think white people can talk to black people the same way they talk to white people .. equally why not??


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So facts aren’t facts but they are facts?? Lol


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



I don't sell anything. But I did hold a life/health/annuities license and a stockbrokers license.

It kinda helped me to plan my own financial future.

You just need to drop the ignorant assumptions white boy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are so racist


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Learn to read.

Look idiot, I'm damn near 60, I've talked to many whites and you aren't here talking to me like you talk to whites. So let me repeat:

*I have said you can't talk for blacks. 99.99999 percent of what whites like you say about us is wrong. Then when we tell you that since we are black and your comments are about us, you have the motherfucking nerve to tell us we're wrong.
*
You aren't talking to me as an equal. You think that because you are white that you are so superior that you know what's better for blacks then we do. So did sealybobo.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So 99.99 % of whites are not equal to blacks .. I’m asking WHY??


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



When I get called a blue gum the white boy who said that is going to get it back. I'm sure you just couldn't see him calling me a blue gum. That's how you racist maggots operate.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



You're the racist here bitch. And everything you said is a lie.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



*99.99999 percent of what whites like you say about us is wrong. 
*
Figure it out.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



You go tell that to whites. The record shows that whites have done all that and more.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So are aren’t equal in your eyes we are wrong and you rights.. what???


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Why do you keep trying this disingenuous tactic?

*99.99999 percent of what whites like you say about us is wrong. *

This does not say anything about equality. It does say your white ass opinion of us black people is wrong.

Learn to read saltine.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





I keep pointing out discrimination against whites, and you, instead of addressing that, point to unequal outcomes as though that proves something.


Are you really unaware that that does NOT prove anything?


And I think you are wrong about women.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Both parties have had a pro-AA consensus for generations. Your hint that women supported it, and men did not, is unsupported nonsense.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




You talk about your brother struggling to find qualified minorities to make VP. 

How many white VPs, has he passed over for a less qualified minority candidate, in the name of increasing "diversity"?

That is anti-white discrimination.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Sisko. 

And I had no problem relating to him. Better than I did that moron Picard.

Deep Space Nine lasted six years, hardly a failure by any reasonable definition.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Please support that crazy statement. 




> I find it funny for years you told blacks they were crazy when they told you this “liberal political” class was discriminating against them. You denied, denied, denied it discriminated against black people, or women.




The Political Class, Corporate leadership, Federal and State and local governments, pretty much every large organization, has a stated policy and a program in place to discriminate in FAVOR of minorities and women. 

So, yeah, I tell them they are crazy when they say that these people discriminate AGAINST them. Do you think the leadership of Google is discriminating against minorities or against whites?



> But you totally see the system discriminates against your people, the people with all the money and power. You say we are the ones being hurt. Funny shit




Why is it funny? That white guy that goggle fired. They lied about what he said and fired him based on their insane delusions.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Eventually. 


I'm more concerned about changing the underlying trends. 


A labor market does not have to go shitty, just because of a small downturn. NOt if employers dont' have access to unlimited Third World labor.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Or maybe they don't want the men in their lives to be fucked for no reason.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



“ socially responsible and diverse “ are radical-left terms.  They are part of the neo-marxist ‘word-salad’ being foisted upon the public by the now leftist radical Democrat  propaganda machine and their sycopant MSM.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 254320



 looks like blacks are killing themselves at unprecedented rates .


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



In most cases they are not, unless they are totally inept.


----------



## Correll (Apr 6, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Of course. All those Diversity campaigns and programs, I guess that was all just talk. 


Despite the Supreme Court cases where various institutions and governments have been found discriminating against whites. 

Just talk. 


lol


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I just saw where you put “sales” under your occupation. Man you blacks are sensitive racists. Geez 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



I told him he a sensitive racist. He acts like I said he was selling drugs. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That not racist I’m a “white boy” like you called me first which is correct and you have *xxxxxxxx* what’s the problem? Geez


*Racist comment edited out.* Truth1253 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 6, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Remember we have eyes and good schooling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And you have not posted a single case that really is credible. If "anti white" discrimination was as rampant as you claim, you would have plenty of proof.

And you still have not explained how YOU personally have been affected by it.

This kind of follows the same logic applied by those here who state ""you've never been a slave"....no I have not, but I am old enough to have been affected by Jim Crow.

When was the last time that you were denied use of a public restroom?

Roflmao.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You have not presented ANY empirical evidence that supports your position. You have not even related a single personal experience that has affected you.

You have only claimed that white people are being discriminated against.

And no. I am not wrong about women.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I've pointed out the national consensus and wide spread campaigns and programs that openly and actively and loudly state that are there to discriminate in favor of blacks and other minorities.


Your response has been to talk about the fact that despite that, that outcomes are still shitty for blacks. 


As though that is a rebuttal. 


Considering that level of thinking, why would any number of specific examples of the above, be relevant?


If you ignore the whole, why would looking at a part matter?


Oh, and you can shove your desire to make this about me.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Well, maybe your personal experience with women has been far shittier than mine. I stand by my position on women.


And please don't pretend that your problem is that you don't believe in the massive and public consensus in support of "aa" and diversity and all that shit.

You refuse to admit it, not because you are unaware of it, but because you support it, and the only way to do that is to lie about it.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Honestly, there were no better qualified white males in the company. They were thinking about going outside the company to find someone. They ended up taking a chance on this internal woman. Had they picked a white guy internally they would have been taking a chance too.

You just don’t like it that they are trying to be fair. Fairness to you sounds like discrimination.

Don’t worry about the 6 figure white guys who didn’t get the big break. They’ve been getting them for centuries. Still are.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...


But your parents did a horrible job raising a good person


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If we explained how and why outcomes matter and how discrimination still exists it would be wasted time I could be doing something better.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




They took a chance on a less qualified minority candidate than hiring someone better qualified from outside.


Because of her skin color, and gender.


That is not fair. That is discriminating against white males. 


Your class envy is noted and held against you.


Your pretense that this is an isolated incident and not something that is going on at all levels of society, all the time, is also held against you.


You are the one supporting this bigotry and discrimination. That you have the nerve to preach to those you are discriminating against with bullshit about "fairness", is you being not a very nice person. 


Question: If someone fucked you for no reason, and had the nerve to attack you for not sucking it up like a good little bitch, how would you respond?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I refuse to admit what doesn't exist. And actually, my experience with women overall has been great.

During my own career, I supported and endorsed women being on equal footing with men. And guess where the resistance came from that I got.....from insecure, underachieving, mediocre white males like you, who believed that by default, they were entitled.

And as far as YOU go, you need to stop blaming the existence of equality on your belief that you are somehow being marginalized. 

Doing so, does not improve your chances for success.


You have yet to prove that blacks or any other minority are being favored over you personally.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



National consensus? By who? There is no "national consensus".

If you believed in the validity of statistics, or understood them, you would see that you look like Chicken Little, with you alarmist, "white males being being done wrong" whinefest. 


As far as me actually stating "outcomes for blacks are shitty", stop your lying, 

What I have stated and stood by is that outcomes for white males as a demographic are far better than what you claim they are. 

Statistics prove this to be true. 

And also proves your persecution rant to be baseless.

And for the last time, how has this alleged conspiracy affected you personally?


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Then why do you believe that women want to be discriminated in favor at the expense of men?




> During my own career, I supported and endorsed women being on equal footing with men. And guess where the resistance came from that I got.....from insecure, underachieving, mediocre white males like you, who believed that by default, they were entitled.




Sounds like bullshit. 





> And as far as YOU go, you need to stop blaming the existence of equality on your belief that you are somehow being marginalized.




Discrimination in favor of "minorities" and/or women, is not equality. That is a lie you tell yourself to justify your bigotry and racism and hatred.







> Doing so, does not improve your chances for success.




Your assumptions that my motivate is based on purely selfish reasons has already been debunked and dismissed repeatedly. 



> You have yet to prove that blacks or any other minority are being favored over you personally.




Correct. I have not done that.


I have merely pointed the massive and widespread support and policies and campaigns of discriminating in favor of "minorities" at the expense of whites, especially white men.


Which your denial of, makes you look like not only a complete liar, but a very poor one at that, as your lies are more transparent than the vacuum of space.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...



Yep we sure do. And we also have 242 years of documented white racist, violent, and criminal behavior.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You're a racist and if I have blue gums you do too.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Both national parties, for generations, have both supported the various polices of "AA" and the goals of "diversity" and "multiculturalism" and such shit. 


THey have done so with the nearly unanimous support of the nations voters.


This has spread, both though voluntary and "voluntary" means into all aspects and levels of our society and economy. 


That you deny this fact, is FUCKING GREAT.



My position, that this massive effort has not only failed, but been a fool's errand, has been a very lonely one. 


But, people like you, with your utter ingratitude, and the demands for ever more, AND, your obvious racism and hatred, 


you are waking up white voters, more than I ever could. 


Thanks.



It cracks me up, to imagine what twisted thinking white liberals must employ when they read your shit, to hide from the obvious truth that their actions are suicidal.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are really off of the rails. I have no reason to be grateful for anything. 

Having lived during an era when the average minority could not land a job that would fund a college education, I was qualified to have two jobs which paid my way. Your parochial 

So no one has "given" me anything.

The reason that AA even got any traction was because of those like you, who are greedy and self serving enough to believe that even a microscopic crumb that is served on the table of ANY minority, especially someone black is somehow taking from you.

You would like nothing better than for every nin white on this planet to bow and worship even the lowest of low white people. 

And that the fact that this is NOT going to happen makes you crazy.

If anyone here is a hateful racist, it is obvious that you embody those traits.

You're welcome for what you suffer from.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






Your calling discrimination against whites, "microscopic crumb" is not welcome. No walking it back, buddy.


YOu cant' deny something happened for generations, AND minimize it.


You have to choose one or the other.


And you already went with utter denial.


And,  your support of racist discrimination makes YOU the racist, not me.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Just like you and your ilk refer to per capita as the end all to every argument, it also invalidates your claim of mass anti white discrimination, and your insistence that it does exist, is foolish  at best, because there is no evidence that the existence of AA has displaced or marginalized the white population in any way. In every measurable category white households still fare better than most other minority households on an average basis. 

If there was no AA, selfish bigots like you would return society to what it was in 1950.

 Women would never be in a position of authority, and intelligent black men would be shining the shoes of the lowest and dumbest white man in society. 

So yes indeed, if there is legislation that prevents this and it bothers you, that is too bad.


It's backward thinking people like you that require laws like AA to be in effect.

As you have already been told, after a long standing history of privilege ends, equality feels like oppression.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





You are the one defending racial and gender discrimination. 

For you to call me a bigot, for wanting equal treatment is fairly disgusting of you.


You keep putting shit out there like that, someday it is going to blow back on you. 


You sure you want to do that?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This is an anonymous forum where everyone speaks their mind. So stay in your lane regarding what I choose to state. As far as your own racism and bigotry, I call it how I see it. If that bothers you, there is an ignore feature here that you can put to use.


Without laws in place to ensure equal treatment, you actually believe that there would be?

That in itself, is proof that you don't believe  that what you claim is discrimination.

Statistics prove that there is no anti white discrimination.

It is what it is.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





There is no "racism or bigotry" from me on this. 


There is you, falsely spouting lies and smears against me, and white Americans in general.



You are the one supporting racial discrimination here, not me.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Not in anyway am I supporting what you claim. I just don't agree with your chicken little, poor me victimhood.

Especially since no metrics support it.

If there were not laws to control the bigotry that those like you would turn your head to, only white males would advance. Which is what you would like to see. 

That makes you what you are.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I say that I want to see an end to anti-White discrimination, and you accuse me of wanting to discriminate against minorities.


You do that, because you know, on some level, that your position of supporting racist discrimination is completely indefensible, morally and ethically wrong, and is tearing this nation apart.


So, you have to lie.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No they aren’t. I’m doing great competing on the playing field we are on now.

You better hope poor whites don’t realize that it’s not poor blacks and illegals who have been screwing them. It’s the people who pay Fox News and rush Limbaugh to lie to you.


----------



## Correll (Apr 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




The playing field is not level. People like you, who support the rules that discriminate against poor whites, are the ones screwing them. 


And again, you are the one bringing up blacks. Not me. AGAIN.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You just won’t acknowledge the bias that exists. White hiring managers hire people who remind them of themselves. They have a sort of good old boy network. Good people realize this is unfair and we are trying to change this unfair thing that white men are doing to the rest of America.

Let’s forget race for a second. We all know it sucks when someone who goes to college for marketing can’t find a marketing degree. We think it’s bullshit that companies only hire people with experience. Do you agree this happens and it sucks? How’s a guy gonna get any experience if no company will hire someone without experience?

Well white hiring managers have missed out on some great employees because the same negative feelings they have about someone with no experience they have about blacks.

You have a completely different problem. You already have a job and you feel like blacks and women are wrongfully getting jobs you deserve. You completely ignore you may have got the job you got in the first place over a Black who was more qualified than you because some white hiring manager thinks like you do. So to save the white race he only hires whites like you.

Most hiring managers are white. They must be smart if they got to where they are. Right? So how many of them are like you and worried about the white male?

I’d say that’s a lot of hiring managers fucking over black people. 

You however don’t even want blacks or women to have a fair share of power. I can’t believe women vote republican. And I know why blacks dont


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Exactly. And thank you. No need for me to say another word.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2019)

Own your psychosis Correll.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nope. I have no need to lie. I was around when this nation endorsed laws which mandated deference to even the most marginal of white males.

Without such laws in place, egotistical, arrogant individuals like you  would not believe in fairness to others. 


What you refer to as discrimination is in fact in place to ensure that past discrimination does not happen again. 

Your issue is that you see, ANY positive gain by ANY minority(especially blacks) or even ANY female, as discrimination against white males. 


And the nation is not being "torn apart". And there is NO ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION. 

Your "commander in cheeto" is making America great again and is coming to your rescue.....isn't he?

ROFLMAO.


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Don’t blame them they were Democrats. They didn’t know better they where mentally ill. I’m just glad I was born with common sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Correll needs to realize it’s not women and minorities who fucked him over. The republicans have been taken over by the anti union type corporate rich people. They don’t want a big fat healthy middle class. That costs corporations more money. Corporations will never think liberally because they want to pay lower wages not higher. 

Bottom line is they don’t value labor regardless of color. But they can’t come out and admit that. So what they do is convince whites it’s blacks who are hurting them. Or liberals. Meanwhile the Republican Party policies are exactly why the gap between the rich and poor is widening and why the middle class is becoming the working poor.

Black people benefitted greatly from the unions. You should have seen how many blacks worked at the wixom Lincoln ford plant before it went overseas or to Mexico. As union membership in America declined, this hurt a lot of blacks and whites. 

But it’s funny correll would have seen all those blacks working at ford and been upset that there are white men somewhere in Michigan who didn’t get those good paying union jobs because of affirmative action. He makes a point but it’s the right thing to do.

And do republicans like correll deserve good paying union jobs? No fucking way. He would have voted against the union. So correll is where he is because he’s a poor fool voting republican.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your nose is going grow to epic proportions. Youve stated that white males are being discriminated against in favor of blacks. 

Which is yet another lie.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Truth1253 said:
> ...


I knew it.

Are you saving enough for retirement? I always like to know what kind of republican I’m talking to. Rich and greedy or poor and dumb?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



"Poor fool"?.....Or a fool being used like a tool?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There is no anti white discrimination. Understand? I'm not going to argue with you about it either. There is no evidence of it's  existence , you had ample time to show it's existence and have not. So it doesn't happen.

You are better off arguing for the existence of unicorns.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



He sees corporations hiring illegals, women and blacks and paying them less and he gets mad at the women, illegals and blacks.

He never gets mad at the corporations. If he did he might join a union with these blacks, women and .....

Well, we wouldn’t have corporations hiring illegals because our government wouldn’t allow corporations to get away with it. We used to not allow it but since bush 2 we stopped enforcing. And it started on Reagan’s watch but republicans don’t acknowledge facts so we can talk all day.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


When a company is 100% white is it anti white discrimination when the owner hires a diversity candidate for the purpose of diversifying his staff?

And don’t give me that most qualified candidate bullshit correll. A black can push a broom just as well as you do.

Is correll saying it’s discrimination to break up the good old boys network?

Companies have other companies come in and see who works for them. I’m glad companies are being forced to darken up the office. In a country as diverse as ours with so many women and blacks going to college we demand better outcomes.

I won’t buy your equipment if you have an all white staff


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


This is what pisses him off. The ceo asks my brother and a recruiter to find him a diversity candidate. After 2 months the two white guys said they couldn’t find any. 

They are trying to make their ranks not all white men. Doesn’t look good. 

So he’s crying about the white guys who aren’t getting the promotion because the ceo really wants a black, Hispanic, Indian or woman.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Correll is a racist, and gets highly offended to the point of being irrational when called out for it. 

If it walks like a duck.....you know the rest.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And god forbid that there might be a minority that is more qualified. That would really send him off the deep end.


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 7, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Truth1253 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Aren’t you the typical lib if you’re poor you’re dumb and if you rich you’re greedy. By your view you must be one broke ass motherfucker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





You talk about the bias that supposedly exists, in the same thread you have cited the massive campaign among managers and ceos to hire minorities. 


I have hired people. I did not hire people that reminded me of me. I hired people that I thought could do the job. 


All those managers, you talk of, have all been though the lib dominated indoctrination industry we call College. They all have HR departments that are terrified of discrimination lawsuits and all have programs to "encourage diversity".

You are contradicting your own earlier Appeals to Authority. 


You keep saying shit about what I want, even though I never say anything remotely like that, and keep explaining to you that that is not my intent.


It is one thing to disagree with me no policy or interpretation of events. It is another to disagree with me, on what I am saying. 


I'm the Authority on that, and when you try to tell me what I want, you are being bat shit crazy.



If diversity is your goal in hiring, by definition you are not hiring based on merit.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Own your psychosis Correll.




When you hire with the goal of diversity, by definition you are not hiring based on merit.


Seeing that obvious truth, is not crazy.


Being against discrimination against me and mine, is not crazy.


You are a racist bigot.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Own your psychosis Correll.
> ...


You’ll never get it


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You said the other day that bad results don’t prove bias.

But then you’ll point to one person who happens to have the talent to become a surgeon, Ben carson, and say see you can do it too.

But many blacks do take school seriously and they aren’t seeing the results. What is that telling them? You say the outcomes don’t prove anything?


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Congratulations on living to be so old. 

That being said, I do not remember any of that. I have never in my life had any mandated deference, and thus do not miss it, nor want it.


All I want is equality. 

That you have to lie about what I want, and insult me, to "justify" your lies, is you being a racist prick.





> What you refer to as discrimination is in fact in place to ensure that past discrimination does not happen again.




I'm will aware of the stated reason for the discrimination you support.




> Your issue is that you see, ANY positive gain by ANY minority(especially blacks) or even ANY female, as discrimination against white males.





Incorrect. 




> And the nation is not being "torn apart". And there is NO ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION.




A solid quarter of the nation is being told, that the other half of the nation is out to "get them".

That sets that quarter of the nation against that other half. 


That pisses off the other half, that knows that is bullshit.


Trust me. We are really done with being blamed for shit that we have or had nothing to do with.




> Your "commander in cheeto" is making America great again and is coming to your rescue.....isn't he?
> 
> ROFLMAO.




Trump barely touched on this issue. He has made no promises about reversing any of this shit. What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. Link to republicans saying the shit you keep saying they are saying.

2. How long do we pay for the sins of the past?

3, Your spin on the anti-unionism of the Free Traders is not fair to them. That was not their motivation.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




When you institute policy to hire with the goal of diversity, you are hiring based on getting more brown and black skin in the organization, based on skin color and not on merit. 


This is discriminating against any qualified whites you are passing over in order to be more diverse.


YOu can't choose to discriminate in favor of someone without discriminating AGAINST someone else. 


This is not a "lie". This is basic logic. You are being insane.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






So, all the talk about diversity and multiculturalism, and the billions spent on increasing minority representation in this and that field and schools and employment and ect ect ect, 


that's all window dressing by mastermind evul white racists behind the scene?


Hey, Seelys, see what this guy thinks of you?


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Why do you keep avoiding what I actually say? 


EVERYTHING you just said about me, is not true, and really COMPLETELY without any basis in anything I have ever said.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




If he is hiring based on skin color and not merit, then yes, it is anti-white discrimination.


What part of that is confusing to you?


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




In YOUR example, all the white guys that were hoping for a promotion were fucked before they even applied, regardless of their merit, 


BECAUSE OF THE COLOR OF THEIR SKIN.


That is anti-white discrimination and I am against it. 


This does not make me the bad guy, and characterizing my opposition to racist discrimination as "crying" is not called for.



Question: The white guys that were fucked, did they ever get to know the reason they were fucked?


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



If the minority in question is the more qualified, I have zero problem with it. 

I've worked for plenty of qualified minority bosses. I trained a qualified minority boss. None of this was a problem for me. 


That is just shit you made up in your head.


----------



## Correll (Apr 8, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I get it. YOu think that the goal of fairness in OUTCOME, justifies discrimination against whites as a method to get there.


But for obvious reasons, you have trouble being honest about that.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Stop it! There are too many companies with no black employees. And the companies who do have some black employees don’t have enough of them. Boo hoo some of us white guys might get turned down for a job. Welcome to their world?

And what do you whites tell blacks who tell you they’ve dealt with discrimination? You tell them to keep on looking. Nothing you can do about an individual hiring manager who may be prejudice. You’ve told them no excuses for decades. 

But here you are making excuses. 

They choose the diversity candidate to make up for your bias. Too many hiring managers have your way of thinking. Go work for one of them. If they don’t hire you what’s your excuse then?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The evil white racists behind the scenes faught against all these policies every step of the way. 

Also consider this. A lot of CEOs who are looking for diversity hires actually agree with you. Do you think they like it? But the board of directors is telling him it looks bad that in a country as diverse as ours, every vp under you is a white male.

Like you he would love to continue the good old boys way of doing thing. Women and minorities object.

And every poor and middle class person should object even if you are a white male. It’s the rich who have the system rigged for themselves. The laws and rules are different for them. Just ask Jussie Smollett and aunt Becky. 

Do you guys honestly believe George Bush or Donald Trump got into the schools they went to because they were smart? Wake up poor white trash. You’re being fucked and not by just liberal Hollywood types.

Our best and brightest aren’t getting the jobs. Not if all the CEOs and VPs are white men. Even I know that and I’m a white man


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You don’t realize the system is rigged in your favor currently. I know it’s hard to believe because you’re broke but consider the republicans you listen to are richer than ever. How come they don’t vote democratic?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


First of all, color had nothing to do with it. The job went to a woman. Do they know? Do you ever know why you didn’t get the job? Do you believe the reason they told you was the actual reason?

I know you believe when a black and white are competing for a job, you believe the white man should win 95% of the time. Of course you believe that because that’s the outcome we have currently and you say that number is closure.

Us white men are the bomb. We hold 95% of all the good jobs and deservedly. Only about 5% of women, Mexicans, Asians, blacks, Arabs have what it takes. Sorry the truth hurts. Isn’t that your position?


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


There are literally ZERO companies owned by white people without black employees.

There are plenty of non-white companies that don’t have white employees though.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Democrats love blaming their sins on us. 
Their excuse is they came up with this imaginary shift of crackers from the Democrat Party to the GOP.
There were a few that left the Democrat Party, but the voters never shifted. They're still voting Democrat.....thus they're still electing a bunch of compulsive-liars and racists.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





That was an excellent post, full of very serious questions, and I thank you for it.


First of all, I would never point to some one like Ben Carson and say that any random person has the potential to b that too.


For that kind of role model, I prefer my plumber. A man that lose his wife early in life, and had to raise his two sons while building a small business. I suspect after a couple of decades of that, that he might very well now,  be a millionaire. If not, his sons will certainly have the capacity to do so, once they inherit. That's the American Dream, right there. The sons doing better than the father, thanks to his work and sacrifice.


School is not always the answer. Indeed, imo, we focus TOO much on higher education, when large percentages of our population are NOT able to benefit from it. 

Th result is that not only do we not take their interests into consideration of national policy, but this focus has grown to the point that I am often ridiculed for even suggesting that we should.



Outcomes do not prove anything by themselves. YOu have to look at WHY the outcomes are, not just make assumptions.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Absolutely correct. 
Most people who are in lower middle-class homes in the South still vote Democrat. 
Same goes for the rust-belt. 

Problem with Hillary was nobody liked her. So they either didn't vote or they voted for someone else.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





1. I've never worked at a company that had no black employees. 

2. If there is real evidence of discrimination, like a more qualified black candidate being passed over for a less qualified white guy, then by all means pursue it. But just assuming discrimination is not acceptable. Or at least, should NOT be acceptable.

3. "My way of thinking"? Wanting to hire based on merit and not skin color? That way needs "made up for"? I don't think so.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




And yet, those policies and programs are, and have been for quite some time, the norm. 

Don't kid yourself. Katsteve is denying that those policies and programs, and your support, have done ANYTHING. He is dismissing you and yours and all you have done. 


He lumps you in with me, and when he and his are in charge, you will be treated accordingly. 


Hell, we see it already, as good little white libs are being pushed to the side, for not being diverse or left enough. 

THat is your future. More and more of that. 





> Also consider this. A lot of CEOs who are looking for diversity hires actually agree with you. Do you think they like it? But the board of directors is telling him it looks bad that in a country as diverse as ours, every vp under you is a white male.




I've seen no evidence of that in my work history. At every turn, the word from above was conform to the Diversity/Multicultural shit or be thrown to the wolves. 




> And every poor and middle class person should object even if you are a white male. It’s the rich who have the system rigged for themselves. The laws and rules are different for them. Just ask Jussie Smollett and aunt Becky.




Object by supporting additional rules designed to fuck us? That is what you are asking for.  That is what I am objecting to. 

You are supporting the idea of NOT hiring people because they have white skin. THat is supposed to HELP us somehow?

Give me a break.





> Do you guys honestly believe George Bush or Donald Trump got into the schools they went to because they were smart? Wake up poor white trash. You’re being fucked and not by just liberal Hollywood types.




First of all, poor does not mean trash. That you think it does, at least with whites, is nothing but pure racism on your part. 


Second of all, the Legacy system seems to be connected to the massive endowments that so many of these schools have, that lead to widespread scholarships for the poor. I worry that trying to fix that would end those scholarships, while the rich would just find another way to look out for their own. I don't really feel "fucked" by that. 

Now the effective sat bonus that minority students get for having black or brown skin and the minus the poor and/o rural whites get from lib admission officers? That is just a fucking without even a reach around.





> Our best and brightest aren’t getting the jobs. Not if all the CEOs and VPs are white men. Even I know that and I’m a white man




Is your brother a racist? Cause he seemed to have a problem finding a qualified minority candidate. Maybe the problem is something that happens well before the candidates walk into the interviews.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




You really need to stop assigning me beliefs. You are Terrible at guessing what I believe.

My point stands. The white men who wanted that VP slot, never had a chance, because they were white men. That is discrimination.


YOu keep citing the outcome, and assuming discrimination. 


That is all you have, it seems. Even though your personal observation on this issue, contradicts your assumption.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Maybe in some New England town with 97% white, or some family based business.

But otherwise, he is mostly correct, based on everything I have seen either as an employee, or even as a customer.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That's a lie.  I went to a trade show in Chicago and every manufacturing exhibitor there was white.  My company for 3.5 years didn't have one black.  Today we have 1.  

And are we talking about companies with over 100 employees or under?  Most of what we are talking about here are companies with over 100 employees.  Blacks are far too under represented in companies with over 100 employees.  And I bet the numbers are even worse for companies under 100 employees because the racist small business owners don't hire darkies.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"What the fuck am I talking about". I guess you an issue remembering your own statements. It is you who has stated before that "Trump is acting in the interests of those like you"...or something to that effect. 

So stop playing stupid

"A section of the nation, is being told that another section of the country is out to get them"?!


You are either fucking crazy, or the belief that you are being victimized is at odds with your own racist alter ego.

As far as the rest of your delusional nosense, it's good for nothing but a laugh.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I have had the privilege of working at a business hotel.  I saw all the white collar people coming in.  They were all white men.  Now you may be able to go back to the home office and show me how they hired some administrative blacks or janitor blacks or maybe one or two blacks but mostly these companies are 97% white.  

Don't give us that shit "from the experiences I have had as an employee".  How many companies have you worked for?  

Now when I go to a trade show with thousands of exhibitors and attendees and I see all white people, there's a problem.  Only the people who work at the convention center are black.  Security, janitors, maids, people who work the toll booth....  Blacks are still being treated like 2nd class citizens if you ask me.  From my perspective that is.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You say shit you can't back up.

In exploring the demography of American upper management, a Government commission on Wednesday put its official stamp on what many people have suspected all along: important barriers to the progress of women and minorities are the entrenched stereotypes and prejudices of white men.

Women, the report of the Federal Glass Ceiling Commission said, are perceived by white males as "not being tough enough" and "unable or unwilling to relocate." Black men? "Undisciplined, always late." Hispanic men are deemed "heavy drinkers and drug users who don't want to work" -- except for Cubans, who are "brave exiles from Communism." Asians? "More equipped for technical than people-oriented work." And, the report said, white males believe that none of these folks play golf.

Never mind that women's attendance records are better than men's, discounting maternity leaves; that Hispanic Americans work longer than the non-Hispanic white men putting them down, or that American management is impressed enough by Asian management that it often apes it.

These are the attitudes that block the doors to the executive suites of corporate America, the commission said in trying to explain why, three decades after the civil rights movement, about 95 percent of industry's senior executives are starkly and stubbornly white and male.

Some white men are frightened and angry that people unlike them are vying for their jobs. But for many other men, higher level executives, simple inertia sustains the stereotypes and keeps top management white and male.

White Males and Management


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually, I don't "lump you" with Sealy nor any other person here. 

Just because he chooses to vote and believe a certain way, that does not affect me. I don't owe him or anyone anything for their choices. 

And by the same token, I have zero regard for someone who likely has more of a chance for advancing and chooses to view themselves as a victim.

So don't try to use me to gain the empathy of Sealy.

That's not very manly at all.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


More racist left wing articles.....


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Truth hurts huh?

I don't need a left wing article to know how you guys think.  All that article did was confirm my beliefs about the bias you guys show here every day.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Even though I'm a white male I don't think this good old boy network benefits me either.  I think a fair system would benefit me better than the status quo where rich people send their kids to Harvard or Yale (GW BUSH) and that fucking retard ends up running the country.

Look at the state of the middle class.  Look at our national debt.  Look at the gap between the rich and poor.  Does it seem like the current system is working for white male Americans?  It's not.  And the rich have convinced Correll it's blacks who have screwed them over.

And no correll I'm not worried one day blacks are going to run everything and then discriminate against me like we did them.  I think one day black men will make up about 15% of the fortune 500 ceo's.  And if he's hiring inferior workers I'm sure his profits will suffer.  If they don't suffer then maybe you were wrong about you being the most qualified.  

That must be it.  You know you aren't the most qualified and you are worried fairness will fuck you.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Now here is something for you to ponder

In light of this data, you might expect that in organizations where women and minorities are at the top, they’ll try to help others like them climb the organizational ladder. Yet, this popular belief is not supported by data. In fact, research suggests, it is women and nonwhites themselves who often impede the advancement of their own peers. They do not advocate for them when positions come open or there is an opportunity for a promotion, and they do not provide the mentorship and support that everybody needs to navigate their careers successfully.

Scholars from a wide range of disciplines – from management to psychology and economics – have examined why this is the case.

Another Reason Top Managers Are Disproportionally White Men


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I know you are an idiot.

You don’t have to tell me again.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There are plenty of black men and others who will be more than happy to treat you like the slave that you want to be.

They aren’t interested in fairness.


----------



## beautress (Apr 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You have a lot to prove before I accept that one-word condemnation of this complex issue just because I'm picky about who and what I believe.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I have seen that happen as well.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The current system does favor the 1%
 And the far right uses subliminal language that causes low in information, low achievers to be moved in the direction of utter hysteria. 

The same type of scapegoating occurred in Nazi Germany.

I'm not actually optimistic regarding black people representing 15% in the ranks of CEOS.

Before I retired, I was the only black managing director in a national company that was considered to be "progressive".
The best possible future for black Americans in the workforce is personal ownership of their own businesses. 

Of course there are many layers to that type of venture with necessary capitalization being most important.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Just like you aren't.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Obama did this too.  He should have appointed a lot more blacks but he didn't want to seem like he was playing favoritism so he didn't.  He should have.  Especially judges.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I am interested in peace. Fairness isn’t needed when you truly achieve peace.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Yea just ask Russians.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Your post made no sense.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I have a real world example straight out of the news today that proves what I'm saying is indeed true, despite the fact you don't like hearing the truth form left wing sources.  Well, sorry if the Huffington Post is telling you the truth and Fox aint.

Remember earlier when I said "Women, the report of the Federal Glass Ceiling Commission said, are perceived by white males as "not being tough enough" 

Ok, so do you want an example from today's news?

The mounting pressure Nielsen faced her last weekend at work largely originated with Trump’s policy adviser and speechwriter Stephen Miller, who’d been “locked in a bitter cold war of backbiting and paranoia” with her for the last year and a half, according to the Daily Beast. 

Miller, considered the White House’s immigration hard-liner, viewed her as too soft on border issues.

Too soft.  I wonder where he got that idea.  Oh yea, it's a bias he has about women.  Forget the fact what Trump wanted her to do was against the law and unconstitutional.  She was too soft for not following his orders.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Fairness isn't necessary in Russia either.  As long as there is peace they are happy.  As long as corporate profits are up you are happy.  

They don't care that they are ruled by a lying evil prick who doesn't play fair either.   They remind me of Republicans.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2019)

beautress said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I have nothing to prove to you. 37 years of studying these issues says you and dumbo are wrong .


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



How can you be interested in fairness.  You've been brainwashed to believe they are out to get you.  You are insane.  You probably think they are just as evil as you.  Well relax.  They are a minority.  We just want to give them 15% of the pie.  You still get the rest freak.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Hey you want to see another example of how these white male conservatives judge you blacks more harshly than they do themselves?  Lets take for example when Obama was in charge.  These white devils kept going on and on about how wrong he was to negotiate with terrorists. You don't negotiate with terrorists!  They told Obama.

Well what is Trump doing today?

3 Americans Killed, Contractor Injured In Roadside Blast In Afghanistan | HuffPost


Violence has been relentless in Afghanistan even though Taliban militants have held several rounds of talks with U.S. officials about a peace settlement. The talks began late last year, raising hopes for an end to the conflict.

And not a word from any of them.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


If black people can think that former hippie boomers and their pacifist millennial children are out to get them then there is absolutely nothing “insane” about thinking that there are plenty of evil black people who are never called out or restricted in any way who would not think twice about harming my family.

There is nothing evil about me.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I've seen such examples for 58 years.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Yes, you are both evil and insane.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Yea you are a little evil.  I'm sure your priest wouldn't condone your talk would he?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



There are two types who join the Klan.  The evil ones and the dummies.  But even the evil ones are dummies and the dummies are a little evil too.  I'm sure a lot of them are probably just more ignorant than they are evil and they all suffer from white privilege and ignorance.  

It's a fine line between dumb and evil.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I don’t have a priest. I am not religious.

I am sure your priest would get a kick out of your “white devil” bullshit though.

Advocating for the rights of white people is not evil.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Whites have rights. So what exactly are you advocating for?


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The right to organize. The right and freedom of disassociation. The right for indigenous Europeans to control their own nations. The right to representation in the government.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



This isn't just happening in America and just happening in companies.  Blacks deal with this around the world and in the criminal justice system too.

These whites can't seem to understand exactly how uneven the playing field is on every level.

Minorities face discrimination at every turn, UN expert says

Although remedying the discrimination that minorities face in criminal justice system is not an easy task, it is paramount that States address the underrepresentation of minorities in law enforcement agencies, including judiciaries, prosecution services and legal professions,” the independent expert urged.

“A general prohibition on discrimination has proven to be insufficient. More needs to be done to achieve an actual increase in the recruitment, retention and progression of minorities, including at the most senior levels. Targeted measures such as quota systems as well as affirmative action policies may help in this regard,” she said.

Same thing is true in corporate America.  More needs to be done.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


This isn't your nation my friend.

Melting pot.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Trump ran on the issues on Trade and Immigration and to some extent he seems to be governing in the interests of "those like me" on those and many other policies issues.


But, he did not run on reversing AA, and the like, nor has he done much on that front. 


D'uh.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Well. You implied, "Your interests". The most major one appears to be the perpetual victimization of you "poor white males", in favor of minorities.

Specifically blacks.

"Duh" is right.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



You have all that junior.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




While that does not match what your world view would reveal.

If half the managers are supposedly racist, but the OTHER half are signed on to diversity and equality and such shit, you would expect that at least half the companies would be following the plan of hiring all the minorities so at least a solid Third would be there.


Sounds like some other factor must be the cause of the discrepancy you see.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



The right to organize.  You mean like Black Lives Matter?

Indigenous Europeans?  What a nice way to say a racist thing.  I love how you guys have cleaned up your hate speech.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. So, they had an investigation of an issue, and put the conclusion in the title of the investigation commission? Sorry, that is a hard fail, right there.


2. And I told you to stop stating what I think or feel. You are terrible at it. I keep asking for equality, and you keep making up shit about what you assume I feel. That is your toy, not mine. I decline your offer to co play with it. Anytime you grow a pair and want to address what I actually say, that will be cool.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. When you judge whites as a group, and in the process dismiss all the work and sacrifices of those that have fought for equality and even discrimination in your favor, you are lumping liberal whites like Seely in with conservatives whites like me. That you deny this, does not make any sense. 


2. Actually, his votes do effect you, in so far as policies he supports effect you and yours. Your denial of that reality, is part of what I want him to see. 

3. Your derogatory mis characterization of what I have said, is just you being as asshole.

4. I am not trying to gain empathy from Seely, but pointing out to him, how his policies are creating a fucking monster, ie you and your ilk.

5. It is very manly to call out assholes on their being assholes. That you lie about that, is just more of you being an asshole.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



He needs to move to Europe and live with the indigenous Europeans. Because Europeans are not indigenous to this country, Canada, South America, Australia, New Zealand or South Africa.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






I keep saying liberals, and you keep lying about what I say. 

That you have to lie about what I say, should be a red flag to you, that you are misrepresenting what I say.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Do you remember the other day I asked you if you agreed that it sucks that companies don't hire people without experience?  This happens to white guys too.  How do you break into marketing with your marketing degree if you have no experience?  

So it is true it's a lot easier to find qualified white dudes with experience than it is to find a black with experience.  

But remember my brother was never a VP before they gave him the job.  And the woman who took over for him doesn't have any experience either.  This is where they have to take a chance on more blacks and women.  They have to stop thinking the woman is going to quit once she has a family and they have to stop thinking the black is lazy and stupid.

And one more thing.  You cry because of AA and the results haven't hardly affected you at all.  The fact is very few women and black CEO's.  Now imagine if in a year from now 25% of CEO's are blacks or women.  You will absolutely lose your shit.  You can't even stand it that less than 5% of CEO's are black.  That's too high you say.  So imagine if it were 25%


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...







I never implied that Trump was or is addressing this particular issue.


Your insulting and dismissive spin is dismissed. Try to be less of an ass.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. Thank you for admitting that it is easier to find qualified white guys than qualified minorities. Now consider that you are now asking for different standards of treatment for candidates based on their skin color and gender, with white males being judged more harshly. 


2. You assume that this has not effected me. I asked you if the white vp candidates were told that they were never even in the running because of their skin color and gender. You did not answer. Will you answer that now?

3. Your prediction about assumptions about my reactions to more minorities ceos' is so divorced from the reality of my position that it does not merit a response. Please try some other hypothetical, or perhaps you could ask a question about what I think or feel.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I don't know.  We/I have made a lot of good points.  Each one goes over your head.  Why don't you tell us why blacks and women hardly exist at the CEO and VP level.  Wait, we already know.  You don't think there are any that are qualified.  

White Men rule right?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



1.  Yea it's easier to find qualified whites because 95% of the VP's in all the fortune 500's are white.  And most all of the mid level management is male and white.  And most all of the people who get hired are white males.  This has to stop on all levels.

2.  The white candidates were in the running.  My brother and the recruiter kept bringing the white male CEO white men's resume's and he said, "what part of find me a diversity candidate didn't you understand".  Because every person on the guys team is a white male.  

3.  What do you think?


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. Thanks for not addressing how your world view does not match what your observed. 

2. I'm not the one arguing for different standards for different people based on race and gender. THat is you.

3. I can think of at least two other factors off the top of my head, but you obvious are not prepared for serious discussion.

4. Nothing I have said, can reasonable be interpreted as "White men rule".  That is your invention and I respectfully decline your invitation to tandem play with it.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Why is this funny Correll?  Obama purposely didn't go out of his way for the black community because he didn't want to seem like he was showing them favoritism.  Instead he pushed for policies that would help all poor people not just blacks.  

I'm not kidding.  If I were him I would have appointed an all black cabinet and nothing but black judges.  Why not?  Isn't that what Republicans do?  Oh sure we would now and again appoint a white Ben Carson or white Betsy Devos but only a few tokens.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Yea just like you guys say, "the most dangerous cities in America are run by Democrats/Liberals"  We know you mean blacks.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. And you are willing to support different standards based on race and gender. Got it.

2. It actually sounds like they were NOT in the running, considering that the ceo dismissed them out of hand based on their race and gender. I repeat my question. Were they ever told why they were not even considered for the position? HInt: We both know that answer is no, so just say it.

3. Well, for one, I doubt your numbers. For another, I wonder about the education gap impacting it. and Thirdly I wonder about the old self fulfilling prophecy possibility, ie you tell generations of black kids that they will never rise to ceo, and those with ambition, seek other routes to wealth and power, like politics.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Obama did not go out of his way to help blacks, because liberals never help blacks. They like them just where they are, feeling they need big government to help them.

Obama was slightly black on the outside. He was Red all the way though.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Yea just like you guys say, "the most dangerous cities in America are run by Democrats/Liberals" We know you mean blacks.



Who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL teen and adult "gang-bangers and thugs" the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are unnecessarily causing COMMUNITY FEAR and VIOLENCE, as well as TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or  American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent?


(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)


 

 

​
Peace.


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. The topic is AA and it's various ilk. The people supporting the programs and implementing them, are more likely to be white lefties than blacks. When I said, liberals, I mean LIBERALS. 


2. And let's not get derailed with your bringing up other issues.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This is what it's like talking to you conservatives.  

A congressional hearing on hate crimes and the rise of white nationalism was derailed by conservatives questioning whether white supremacy exists today at all, with some urging the committee to focus instead on “all hate speech.”

Instead, the floor was repeatedly given to conservative witness Candace Owens, a Trump-supporting Infowars and Fox News contributor who recently said Hitler would have been fine if he had simply remained a nationalist in Germany. The focus of the meeting quickly shifted from the rising death toll in the name of white supremacy to Owens’ main talking point: that discussing white nationalism at all is a Democratic ploy to win elections.

Owens’ talking point gave Republicans on the committee an avenue of deflection ― a way of implying that Democrats are instead unfairly targeting conservative voices. One after another, Republicans bit on Owens’ prompt, and one after the other, they proved they didn’t come to talk about the rise in white nationalism at all.

Instead, they victimized themselves. Rep. Louis Gohmert (R-Texas) asked a Facebook representative why the platform is so hard on “my friends, Diamond and Silk,” referring to the pro-Trump social media stars. Rep. Andy Biggs (R-Ariz.) complained Democrats showed hostility by listing Owens as a “conservative".

“It isn’t that there isn’t hate speech, it’s that we need to condemn all hate speech,” he said, to which Owens responded, “I agree.”

These exchanges turned into an argument over whether white supremacy exists and whether Owens plays a part in its proliferation, despite being a black woman. When Rep. Ted Lieu (D-Calif.) was given the floor, he used his phone to play back Owens’ quote about Hitler becoming too global, which she said in February in front of members of conservative advocacy group Turning Point USA, of which she is the communications director.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Yea just like you guys say, "the most dangerous cities in America are run by Democrats/Liberals" We know you mean blacks.
> ...


My buddy at work is a millionaire.  His son was an honor student and star athlete.  White kid.  Had everything going for him.  So why did he hang himself?

I live in condos.  About 4 white guys have killed themselves for various reasons over the past 19 years.  What is going on?

And why are so many white men going on shooting rampages?


----------



## Correll (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





I have seen a lot of liberals claiming that "White nationalism" is on the rise. 


I have seen no numbers supporting this, other than a very soft rise in the number of "Groups", which could just as easily be the same small number of basement dwellers talking more easily online. 


It is a completely reasonable concern that any attempt to focus on this, is nothing but a political ploy from the left, trying to terrorize minorities into turning out, and to rile up liberals.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



sealybobo, I asked you who is raising HATEFUL angry homicidal, suicidal minded black Americans....and you reply writing about some BS that has nothing to do with the question I posed to you.

How is discussing white complected Americans helping improving the QOL for black or brown complected Americans?

Apparently you don't wish to critically examine issues...instead you CHOOSE TO HATE!

"Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates" By Jazelle Hunt, BlackVoiceNews.com

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates

Jazelle Hunt, a Washington correspondent for the National Newspaper Publishers Association News Service, recently completed week-long training at the University of Southern California as one of 14 journalists awarded a 2014 National Health Fellowship.



 

Peace.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



She is an opportunist. Her time will come to be cast aside one day like every tool who outlives their usefulness.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Because white people are oppressed dumbass.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, it is simply the continuing dehumanization of white people who stand up for their own self interests and white people as a whole. White nationalists are not “basement dwellers”, they are the best of the best in this country.

If you idiots didn’t constantly help the left the alt-right would have destroyed them already. But instead you wish to appeal the actual basement dwellers, the followers of Sharpton and Farrakhan who hate you every bit as much as the Democrats do.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 9, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Hate crimes against white people are the only hate crimes actually rising.

Let’s talk about the continued increase of black and brown nationalists and their sympathizers who dominate the entire Democratic Party and whose votes they cannot afford to reject.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Of course it’s a political ploy. Your side works guys like you up and I want blacks and women to show up and tell your side you are full of shit.

Notice the only women here who agree with your side about women are total right wing nut jobs? Totally anti abortion anti global warming anti evolution types?

Our problem is a lot of the Americans who agree with us don’t vote. So yes we want to get out the vote.

America is already doomed with trumps two supreme picks. The middle class is toast. Like global warming it’s probably too late. I know it’s now every man for himself and don’t count on social security and Medicare.

Conservatives control the Supreme Court. They’ll win every argument


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





The way she fought back against the libtard who lied about what she said on Hitler? That woman is one of US, and will always be, so you can shove your race baiting shit back where it came from.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I read this and thought of you

The Exceptional Life of Paul Coates

But Washington was cool with second-class citizenship. He wouldn’t fight for equal rights. He was basically running around telling people to pull their pants up.

The thing is, “pull your pants up” runs through the whole black nationalist movement. This is one of the differences my son and I have. His breakout article was on Bill Cosby and the pound cake routine, right? [2] Speaking at an NAACP ceremony in 2004, Cosby blamed the culture in poor black communities for their disadvantages. “These people are going around stealing Coca-Cola,” he said. “People getting shot in the back of the head over a piece of pound cake.” A few days later, Ta-Nehisi responded in The Village Voice, dismissing the speech as “a relentless attack on poor and working-class African Americans” and dubbing Cosby “the patron saint of black elitists.”Folks want to attack Bill Cosby for hating black people in that speech. But people from my generation understood what Bill Cosby was saying. He would have been on the side of Booker T. Washington, yes. But I’d have been there, too. 

Did you rebel against your parents as you got older?
After my father dropped us off that one time, I never saw him again.

Ever?
That’s right. It was hard, because he had promised to come back. But he was an alcoholic. He had no way of taking care of himself, so I can understand it through that lens. My brother told me that he used to watch us at a distance. He met my sister and one of my older brothers a number of times on the street.

He just ran into them?
Yeah, but I didn’t know that until many years later. I never saw him. It felt like a broken promise. But I didn't want to be a part of all the conversations where the family ran him down. I didn't feel that way about him. I loved him. I really loved him.

What was the neighborhood like?
It was between gangs, so if you went this way, you'd be in one gang territory; if you went that way, you’d be in another gang’s; and if you went another way, you’d be in a whole other gang’s territory. 

I walked into another room and saw the book _Black Boy,_ by Richard Wright, sitting out. I thought they had set me up. I had read some Baldwin and other black books, but I had never heard of _Black Boy._ I picked it up and saw that it was a real book, so I started reading it. That really did something to me. It became clear that I didn’t know a goddamn thing about black folks.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 10, 2019)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



"One of US"...ROFLMAO. She will change her loyalty as soon as the opportunity to further her own agenda surfaces.

Are you so ignorant that you cannot see that?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



How did we lie about what she said?

he used his phone to play back Owens’ quote about Hitler becoming too global, which she said in February in front of members of conservative advocacy group Turning Point USA, of which she is the communications director.

So she was ok with a country being nationalistic just as long as they don't spread that bullshit to other nations.  But why not?  Why not unite all the whites of the world for the eventual race war.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No one lied about anything. If there is an eventual race war, the nuts who are engaged in it will view her as just another black face. 

By election time, she will likely be the subject matter in a "Whatever happened to" documentary.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



And who is this woman anyways?

In 2007, while a senior in high school, Owens received threatening racist phone calls that were traced to a car in which the 14-year-old son of then mayor Dannel Malloy was present. Owens' family sued the Stamford Board of Education in federal court alleging that the city did not protect her rights, resulting in a $37,500 settlement.  

I bet not one white USMB Republican would have sided with her in the case.  

Owens was pursuing an undergraduate degree in journalism at the University of Rhode Island but left school after her junior year.  In 2012, she took a job as an administrative assistant for a private equity firm.

What fucking qualifies her to speak about anything???  She's a college drop out.  A token for the Republicans now.  She has found her calling.  

Owens blamed, with scant evidence, the doxing on progressives involved in the Gamergate controversy.[2][14] After this, she earned the support of conservatives involved in the Gamergate controversy, including right-wing political commentators and Trump supporters Milo Yiannopoulos and Mike Cernovich.[2] After this, Owens became a conservative, saying in 2017, "I became a conservative overnight ... I realized that liberals were actually the racists. Liberals were actually the trolls ... Social Autopsy is why I'm conservative"

So Correll will be happy to know some blacks will fall for his spin on who the actual racists are.

By 2017, Owens had become known in conservative circles for her pro-Trump commentary and for criticizing liberal rhetoric regarding structural racism, systemic inequality, and identity politics.[5][6][7] In 2017, she began posting politically themed videos to YouTube.[5]She launched Red Pill Black, a website and YouTube channel that promotes black conservatism in the United States.[16][17]

On November 21, 2017, at the MAGA Rally and Expo in Rockford, Illinois, Turning Point USA founder Charlie Kirk announced her appointment as the organization's director of urban engagement.[18] Turning Point's hiring of Owens occurred in the wake of allegations of racism at Turning Point.[5]

In April 2018, Kanye West tweeted "I love the way Candace Owens thinks."[19] The tweet was met with derision among some of West's fans.[20] In May 2018, President Donald Trump stated that Owens "is having a big impact on politics in our country. She represents an ever expanding group of very smart 'thinkers,' and it is wonderful to watch and hear the dialogue going on...so good for our Country!"[21]

Owens has appeared on fringe conspiracy websites, such as InfoWars.[2][11][6] In 2018, she was a guest host on Fox News.[2] After finding mainstream success, Owens distanced herself from the far-right conspiracy websites, although she refused to criticize InfoWars or its hosts.[2]

In May 2018, Owens suggested that "something bio-chemically happens" to women who do not marry or have children, and she linked to the Twitter handles of Sarah Silverman, Chelsea Handler and Kathy Griffin, saying that they were "evidentiary support" of this theory.[22][23] Silverman responded: "It seems to me that by tweeting this, you would like to maybe make us feel badly. I'd say this is evidenced by ur effort to use our twitter handles so we would see. My heart breaks for you, Candy. I hope you find happiness in whatever form that takes."[22] Owens responded, accusing Silverman of supporting terrorists and crime gangs.[22]


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



She is exactly what she appears to be. 
An opportunist....enjoying her 15 minutes of fame, courtesy of some gullible alt righters.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



They aren't gullible they are using her.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > STFU.  This is the same old white racist gibberish repeated by republicans here every day.
> ...



IM2 says I am wrong when I say this about black people:  Owens has argued that African Americans have a "victim mentality"

He says I have no right because I'm not black.  Well Owens is.  

I would love it if black conservatives would debate black liberals in front of us all.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



This woman sounds exactly like Correll.  It's almost as if they've been sent their talking points

Owens is known for her criticism of Black Lives Matter. She has described Black Lives Matter protesters as "a bunch of whiny toddlers, pretending to be oppressed for attention".[38] Owens has argued that African Americans have a "victim mentality" and often refers to the Democratic Party as a "plantation". She has argued that the American left "like black people to be government-dependent".[39] Owens has argued that black people have been brainwashed to vote for Democrats.[6] She has argued that police violence against black people is not about racism. Owens has referred to police killings of black people as a trivial matter to African Americans. She has characterized abortion as a tool for "the extermination' of black babies."[2]

She has said, "Black Americans are doing worse off economically today than we were doing in the 1950s under Jim Crow," adding that this is because "we've only been voting for one party since then."[34] She has attributed economic improvements for African Americans to Trump's presidency, even though fact-checkers have noted that economic outcomes improved for African Americans throughout President Barack Obama's tenure.[34] When asked if it was problematic that white supremacist groups, such as the Ku Klux Klan, support Trump, Owens answered that Antifa was more prevalent than the KKK. In 2018, Owens dismissed reports of a resurgence in hate crimes, saying "All of the violence this year primarily happened because of people on the left." An analysis by _The Washington Post_ showed that at least 20 people died in suspected right-wing attacks, whereas only one person died in suspected left-wing attacks.[34]

After the 2017 Unite the Right rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, Owens said that concern over rising white nationalism was "stupid"


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Thank you for admitting that. I agree that there is no real issue here to be investigated and it was just a political ploy.



> Your side works guys like you up and I want blacks and women to show up and tell your side you are full of shit.



"Guys like me? And it is interesting that you focus on blacks and women. 




> Notice the only women here who agree with your side about women are total right wing nut jobs? Totally anti abortion anti global warming anti evolution types?



No, I have not noticed that. I've noticed a lot of bat shit crazy people on your side. Indeed, that way that you can call for different standards based on skin color and then deny that it is racist discrimination, 


is not completely sane, seely. With all due respect.




> Our problem is a lot of the Americans who agree with us don’t vote. So yes we want to get out the vote.




Sorry, that's a non starter with me, on many levels. If some one is judging that they themselves should not vote, for whatever reason, I am not going to argue with them. THey know themselves very well. Better than I could. That you want to go after them, regardless of how informed or not informed they are, shows a lack of trust in the democratic process, imo.




> America is already doomed with trumps two supreme picks. The middle class is toast. Like global warming it’s probably too late. I know it’s now every man for himself and don’t count on social security and Medicare.



Excellent example of emotional demagoguery. I take it that you guys are dropping that line of attack against Trump as you plan to use it youself?


Or do you think you can get away with using demagoguery while attacking your enemy for supposedly doing the same?





> Conservatives control the Supreme Court. They’ll win every argument




I've seen no sign of that. Conservatives tend to be actual judges, instead of political ideologues who are there to advance an agenda regardless of the law.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I want them to vote because they agree with me.  If I asked them a few questions and they sounded like they liked Trump I would stop encouraging them to vote.

I didn't say there is no truth to what we are saying.  I'm just saying yes it's a political tactic to point out how bad the GOP is for all poor and working Americans.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You've seen no sign of that?  So much for the media being liberal if you've seen/heard no signs of it

Study: Roberts and Alito Most Pro-Corporate Justices in 65 Years

We write frequently about the extraordinarily pro-corporate leanings of the current Supreme Court, where the Justices bend the law and twist logic in order to rule in favor of large corporate interests and against the rights of individuals harmed by those interests. In the past week, two new studies have provided powerful numbers to back up the trend.

In a report released on Thursday, the Constitutional Accountability Center found that the corporate lobbying group U.S. Chamber of Commerce has won a stunning two-thirds of the cases that it has been involved with before the Roberts Court. 

And this is before Trump's picks.  GEEZ


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I'm judging her by her words and actions. I have no reason to doubt her sincerity. 


You are an asshole.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




By taking what she said out of context and lying about her intent.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





So, you dont' make any distinctions between "every argument" and "two thirds"?


Interesting. That fits with the theory that liberals don't have any concept of actual meanings for words. That they are all about form, with no understanding of content at all.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





You know what would have really made that post? You could have challenged him to back up his shit.


But, you were afraid to do that. Because you fear that he could easily do it. 


Which are you more of? A coward, or a liar?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And Candice Owens is wrong.

Why in the FUCK do whites try using a comment from one black person to claim they are right but if we use a comment from one white person it doesn't count?

And why should black liberals and conservatives put on a fucking show for whites to watch? Candace Owens doesn't know her ass from her vagina. Blacks are the last people anybody can describe as victims. And just because a black person says some stupid shit whites want to believe, it doesn't make that comment correct.


----------



## Correll (Apr 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...





Generally when we cons are quoting a black person, we are doing that because we believe that the black person in question, said something insightful. 


You are welcome to challenge his or her point if you wish.









*
DID YOU SEE WHAT I DID THERE? WHEN I PRETENDED THAT YOU COULD SERIOUSLY ADDRESS A POINT?


GOD I'M FUCKING HILARIOUS!*


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2019)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


She not saying anything you guys haven’t already said and we’ve already explained why you are wrong so it doesn’t matter that you found one idiot black to repeat the shit you say.

But, a part of me does agree with her the black community does have victim mentality


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Well then have the debate in private and leave us whites out of it. You won’t take any advice or opposing opinions. Not even from your own people. 

Bill Cosby wasn’t completely out of line with his comments. And if you understood what victim mentality was you’d understand you have it.

Did you hear about the nice brother who was picking up peoples checks and giving out $20s at a Florida Waffle House? Another brother got mad that he didn’t buy his dinner so he got his glock and shot him in the head. They ended up being distant cousins. 

Ah the safe black community


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And that part of you is wrong. You have not been black. And no matter what immigrant tale you have, Greeks are white. I get tired of reading the dumb fuck opinions of some of you whites in here. Every white here has benefitted from a system that provided whites preference and yet we have to hear your lectures on how we should do things. We should not depend on the government while every 4 years whites vote for the candidate that will give them more from the government.

We descend from people who worked long hours for nothing. We did the work, the white man got the money. And today the descendants of people too fucking lazy to work the free land they got are lecturing us about work.

We are victims of a system built and maintained  on a group mentality of white racial superiority, and the very people who maintain this system tell us we need to stop thinking of ourselves as a group. The system was built and maintains advantages to whites based on skin color and those who benefit from it today tell us that we need to stop seeing each other as black or by race.

When will you white people shut the fuck up trying to tell us to do things your white asses have never done?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 10, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I understand what victim mentality is white boy. It's  a term made up by a white boy used to describe blacks who oppose white racism. Bill Cosby was way out of line.

I take plenty of advice. And from whites. But I worked in the hood every day while you were selling whatever it is you sell. I've seen the crippling effects racism can have on people . You don't understand what living with that daily can do to people. A white boy named Ryan Leaf got addicted to prescription drugs because he couldn't deal with not making it in the NFL. He made several million dollars but the pressure of not being able to play football made him do drugs.

Now compare that to a man who did not play sports, gets his girlfriend who he loves pregnant but gets turned down for job after job.  Yet he sees whites getting hired for those same jobs. You've never faced that but you run your mouth. And no, you have never faced that. You bring up blacks who kill somebody, yet on the same day the black person you talked about was killing somebody, a white person was committing murder too.

I worked in the hood. You don't seem to grasp what that means. Why should I take advice from a suburban white boy who doesn't work in the hood as opposed to the 80 year old black grandma or grandpa who was around when we could not vote who has lived in that neighborhood unscathed for most of their lives. I'm telling your white ass that the amount of violence in these communities is overblown  by whites like you. 40 million blacks live here in this nation. 4,000 were arrested for murder. That number does not justify your opinion.

Whites have led America in violent crimes for the past 25 years I have looked at the stats. From 1990 until 2008 at least 58 percent of gang crime was committed by whites. The office of juvenile justice wrote a paper not long ago detailing a long decline in black youth violence. I study these thing you nor Candace Owens do so.

Anecdotal stuff doesn't cut it when we are discussing an issue at the macro level. Far too many times whites like you do this. Your area of expertise is sales. And like I said before, I'd be a fool to argue with you about the products you sell or successful sales strategy based on my opinion, what I believe and then throw out some anecdotes thinking it means I'm right. This is my area of expertise.

So why should I listen and accept what I know to be misinformation just because you want to believe a lie?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I understand what victim mentality is white boy. It's  a term made up by a white boy used to describe blacks who oppose white racism. Bill Cosby was way out of line.
> 
> I take plenty of advice. And from whites. But I worked in the hood every day while you were selling whatever it is you sell. I've seen the crippling effects racism can have on people . You don't understand what living with that daily can do to people. A white boy named Ryan Leaf got addicted to prescription drugs because he couldn't deal with not making it in the NFL. He made several million dollars but the pressure of not being able to play football made him do drugs.
> 
> ...



That there in red.......Why would you get your 'girlfriend' pregnant and not have a job?  WTF are some of you thinking?   What self-respecting woman would get herself pregnant by a man with no job?   Answer that.....I don't give a fuck if you live in the 'hood' that's just stupid. Are you saying people in the 'hood' are stupid?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We will probably never have to deal with what your people dealt with. But remember I agree the system is rigged against you so any advice I give is to try to help you overcome that. So don’t have kids you won’t raise. How many blacks in poverty have kids they aren’t raising right?

And yes, poor whites do it too. That doesn’t make it right and it’s probably why they’re stuck in poverty too. And chances are they didn’t take school seriously too.

And the government isn’t doing anything for their poor communities either. 

Why? Because 80% of the poor don’t vote. 

A hell of a lot of blacks don’t vote. So what politician is going to give a fuck about them?


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So,  you agree with her, but still have to attack her?


Dude. Seriously. What does it take to get you to wake up?


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




He is judging you by your skin color and dismissing what you say, because of it.


That is your future, in Minority Majority America. 


Shut your mouth and get to the back of the line.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You were shown that the whitebread claim of having kids you can't raise is a bullshit meritless claim. Blacks not voting is not the problem as a hell of a lot of whites don't vote either. Opinions are like assholes sealy, you have not done the work necessary to understand my position. And drop the you need to be grateful to me because I agree with you shit. You have no advice to give me. We blacks know how to fight the system politically. What you have consistently failed to understand is that the issue for blacks today is economic equity.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 11, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand what victim mentality is white boy. It's  a term made up by a white boy used to describe blacks who oppose white racism. Bill Cosby was way out of line.
> ...



We're thinking the same thing white men with girlfriends think when their dick is hard.

I was married to a white woman who had a child with a white man when they were teenagers. The man never worked and he beat this woman until she ran away. The boy was less than 1 years old and still today he has never seen his father. He's 31 years old.

And he is not the only white man who has done this. Whites do the same thing. So again, stop trying to lecture us about things your white asses never do.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There are lots of poor white americans who suffer from income inequality too. This is probably what Bill Cosby meant by pull yourselves up by your bootstraps. Or what that black woman meant when she said the black community has victim mentality. They are sick of all the excuses from the black community because they know there isn’t much blacks can do about whites discriminating against blacks when so many blacks in the poor communities feed into the stereotypes by having kids you won’t raise, don’t speak well, pull your pants down low and don’t take school seriously. 

When we look in poor communities black or white we see them doing things that aren’t helping themselves. 

Serious question. Do you really look at poor white communities and not have any advice you could give them?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I asked him a good question. If he were to walk into a poor white community would he have any advice for those poor people on what they need to do to get out of poverty? Or is it entirely someone else’s fault.

Let me tell you how affirmative action works. I want to see your reaction to this. My brother had a black woman secretary when he worked at ford. She was horrible. Unprofessional, late, bad attitude, didn’t know the computer. I said why doesn’t ford fire her and he said affirmative action is not just for her it’s for her kids. If they fire her they ruin her life and her kids lives. 

Besides they don’t want her to sue them. That’s another thing blacks do. They cry racism when racism has nothing to do with it.

I will agree with im2 until I don’t.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How did this woman’s kid turn out?

You see, we are lecturing you about things we do. And I think you’ll find the most successful people in your community had two parents. We know white kids with two parents do better than kids with 1 parent so we know what we are saying.

Ps. You dated a white woman? That proves you aren’t racist. The other day the right wingers posted a pic of Donald and his black girlfriend and said that means he isn’t a racist so that must be true about you too right?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> We're thinking the same thing white men with girlfriends think when their dick is hard.
> 
> I was married to a white woman who had a child with a white man when they were teenagers. The man never worked and he beat this woman until she ran away. The boy was less than 1 years old and still today he has never seen his father. He's 31 years old.
> 
> And he is not the only white man who has done this. Whites do the same thing. So again, stop trying to lecture us about things your white asses never do.



Stupidity is not relegated to skin color.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




He won't listen, because you have white skin.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I think im2 is a very intelligent man. I think he is more right than you are when it comes to racism. But, he reminds me of the jews when you tell them they aren’t right sometimes when they fuck with the Palestinians. You will never get a Jew to admit they are wrong about anything they do when it comes to that. They steal the Palestinians land, treat them like 2nd class citizens, etc. Now I’m not saying the Jews are more wrong than the Palestinians but they won’t even admit 1% blame for the current situation. How can you talk to people like that.

Do you admit bias in the workplace is an issue? I’m not talking about affirmative action I’m talking about all the white hiring managers in america discriminating against blacks? If not then you are just as impossible as the Jews are.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


IM2 is a racist idiot and only considered “intelligent” in clown world.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We're thinking the same thing white men with girlfriends think when their dick is hard.
> ...


Let’s flip the script for a second. Im2. Please look at one poor white community in America with high crime. What is it america should do for those people? Is it 100% Americans fault those people are dirt poor? What advice would you give the people who complain about how the system is unfair?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That’s not true. I completely get what he’s saying. You don’t because you are a racist idiot. He may not be 100% right but you aren’t even 25% right.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I am 100% right.

He is just a dumbass who can’t even type an original thought.

Every single post he makes is either a copy and paste from some batshit crazy racist in academia or a pathetic denial of reality with no attempt to justify it.

Both of you retards are the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why don’t you show us you aren’t a one sided bigoted idiot who has empathy and an understanding for the other sides position?

Oh I forgot you’re 100% right and he’s 100% wrong. Can’t argue with someone like you or him.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I’m starting to see neither one of you is capable of intellectual honesty


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Poor white communities don’t have high crime.

IM2 doesn’t care about white people anyway.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


You are 100% right. Idiot


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I am 100% right because I don’t talk about things that I have no experience with or general knowledge of.

He is 100% wrong because he is an anti-white racist who denies that racism and oppression against white people exists and makes no effort to prove this.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The “other sides position” is that white people stop resisting our genocide. You can’t empathize with that if you are actually an intelligent person.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Ok, now this is something I can agree with you on. We all know the black communities are more dangerous. It’s black activists who tell us this is true. So yes, it annoys me when im2 says that’s not true.

White people commit all kinds of horrible crimes too he is right about that but there is a difference between poor black communities in Detroit compared to white metro Detroit. For example my grandmother lived in Detroit and everyone had bars on their windows and doors. No one in metro Detroit has bars on their windows.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Thank you for sharing that example. There is a lot to unpack there.


1. Note that the was not a formal AA issue. Your brother was just doing it, out of the goodness of his heart, for the children. When I talk of generations of sacrifices by whites, this is part of what I am talking about.

2. Your brother was being racist, because he assumed that this woman could not do better, if not there, then somewhere else. 


3. Your brother was not doing her any real favors. The woman knew that she was being given a pass for her behavior, because no one thought that she was capable of working to a level that would be expected of a white woman. That type of treatment is quite harmful, more so because the woman bought into it.


4. The unstated threat of suing, due to a normal justified firing. That is also part of what I mean when I say, "aa".  This is not equality. This is a black woman having special PRIVILEGE, due to her skin color.


5. We need to stop this shit, immediately, and stop treating blacks like they are dim witted children. We are encouraging the worst behavior, and putting undue cost(s) on whites in the process.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


White people are committing less and less crime every single year and becoming victims of crime more and more every single year.

White crime doesn’t destroy cities. Even the mafia failed to destroy cities like Chicago and New York, but black crime and Muslim terrorism is destroying every city.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


No genocide. It’s just not right that white males own and control everything. I’m sorry, it is right because we earned it. But this is now a very diverse nation and women and minorities are now a big part of our economy. Have been for decades. So I get why in 2000 95% of CEOs and VPs are white men. But in the last 20 years lots of blacks and women have done everything you said they needed to do. They/we see th good old boy network at play. Not fair. Look at aunt Becky. That is a great example of how the system is rigged.

Fuck white or black or man or woman. In the future the best person should get the job. That’s not happening now. Now white men are getting all the jobs still. Affirmative action is trying to counter that unfair advantage white men still hold.

15% of CEOs and VPs should be minorities or women. Until that’s true, somethings wrong.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




He won't listen to you because of your skin color. I don't NOT listen to ANYONE, because of skin color. 


And you think he is more right than me?


Sure, I'm sure there are some white racists out there, who are in positions to hire, and I am sure some of them are in positions where they at least THINK, they are safe from scrutiny, and dare to act on it, despite the massive taboo against it, and the massive forces arrayed to fall on them like a ton of bricks, if they get caught.


Those individuals are vastly outnumbered by people like your brother and that one example of his boss you gave.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Muslim terrorism?


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Do you realize how your social awkwardness is bleeding into a Internet forum?

I have already told you why you are wrong and yet you continue to type this garbage like a broken record.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I mentioned both the education gap and self fulfilling prophecy as possible reasons. You did not address either.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yes, terrorism by Muslims.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



We had a nice black woman who came in to interview. I don’t decide who gets hired but I thought she was going to get the job. Instead we hired a druggy white girl. She probably bullshitted better than the black girl because she was more comfortable interviewing with the whites who interviewed her.

Long story short is the white drugged out bitch lasted 3 weeks. We should have given that black girl the job.

I bet the racist Chaldean Knut who did the hiring back then was racist.

Anyways, my point is this happens all the time all over America to blacks. They interview for jobs they are qualified for and some white asshole racist didn’t hire them.

Have you ever looked for a job? Very frustrating to not get a job you know you were qualified to do.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Happens every day to white people.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





If, as you speculated, that the white druggie bitch interviewed better than the black girl, 


then it is not fair to assume that the interviewer was racist. 


Is it?


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I am convinced this guy is a drug addict and constantly under the influence.

His posts usually lack coherence and often contradict each other.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





I find him more coherent than the vast majority of liberals. Indeed, he is just about the only one of this site, you can actually get more than one or two actual responses to in a row from.


That being said, yes, there is often contradictions, but I think that is a result of normal liberal ideology being bat shit crazy.


Seely actually believes in this stuff and will actually reply on topic.


MOst of the rest of the lefties, know on some level what they say is bs, and will purposefully derail the thread, to avoid giving any real responses.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


But that is the thing. The other Democrats “know” when to run or deflect. He contradicts himself in the same post, and even in the same paragraphs and then when you point it out to him he just responds with another contradiction.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


There’s some truth to what you say. But you need to first admit that white bias favors us. Then when we understand you understand reality, blacks won’t have an argument. Right now they do because you deny that white hiring managers have bias


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You listen but do you hear?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yea but it doesn’t happen because they are white. White hiring managers don’t hire blacks because of bias. That’s the reason aa exists. So you’re smarter than all the business people and Harvard studies who admit this bias exists?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Except I know Chaldean people are very racist. You can say I don’t know it was racial bias but I’m not blind. They should have given the black the job especially when our company at the time was 100% white.

This is why I say we need to go out of our way.

But then blacks who don’t work out shouldn’t be able to sue the company if it’s not working out.

This is something blacks do that whites don’t. We get fired we move on. They get fired they lawyer up and that makes whites not want to hire them.

Now im2 will tell me why I’m completely wrong.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




ANy "white bias" is utterly buried under the opposing force of people like you and your brother, and the laws and fears and policies that discriminate against us.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Yes.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





You have given an example yourself of a white hiring manager not hiring a white because they are white.


----------



## Correll (Apr 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The make up on the company at that time, is no reason to punish the white girl for.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Here is another time I will defend whites.

My brother and I grew up poor in Detroit. We know Detroit is a shithole even if im2 denies it. We knew the differences between the white community and black. We know it isn’t fair but we also see what the black community is doing wrong. Im2 won’t hear it.

Anyways, so my brother went from being poor to rich in 40 years. Now he has money and sends his kids to the best schools. So, should he feel guilty? He worked his ass off. He feels like blacks are saying he should feel guilty he made something of himself. 

He knows all the work it took to become a success. So, I can imagine guys like him and Ben Carson might have some harsh advice for the poor black, and white communities.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Yea but that’s to make up for all the whites who don’t hire blacks because of bias


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No. But acknowledge that you don’t have any blacks working at your company and that bias might be why. If the black is qualified I go out of my way and don’t worry about the white girl blacks only make up 15% of the population so she’s got nothing to worry about.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Owens cashed in to the tune of 37,500, by "being a victim


sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



She has likely spent many hours of her relatively young life studying the talking points that she spews like a well trained parrot.

She's an opportunist, who will change like a chameleon based on what the situation calls for.....or even more so, what she is told to say.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Maybe they are using each other. Just 2 years ago, she was heading up an anti conservative website called "Degree 180", which was highly critical of #45.

She has an identity crisis, and is still trying (in vain) to figure out who she really is. 

https://www.theroot.com/your-girl-candace-owens-ran-a-trump-bashing-website-les-1826071683


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 12, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Candice Owens is a beautiful, strong, black lady who refuses to be a Democrat victim.   You can't stand that.  Hey look, 'funny boy' Stevie don't like strong black women.   Wimp...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 12, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You are absolutely wrong. I don't really care one way or another what she does or says.

Her history of vacillating is as obvious as it is hilarious, given that the very people that she was slamming less than 2 years ago, are now enamored with her.

But her actions dictate who and what she is....and she is not amything new, that I have not seen before.

Give her time. She will change her stripes.....yet again.


https://www.inidehook.com/dily_brief/news-opinion/candace-owens-used-run-liberal-leaning-website


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 12, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> You are absolutely wrong. I don't really care one way or another what she does or says.
> 
> Her history of vacillating is as obvious as it is hilarious, given that the very people that she was slamming less than 2 years ago, are now enamored with her.
> 
> ...



I couldn't get your link to work however, if you are referring to her conservative shift from 2015 to 2017 I really don't see it that way.  She probably just realized that the Democrat party has become radical, socialist, leftist, neo-marxist.    Maybe she had an epiphany.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 12, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > You are absolutely wrong. I don't really care one way or another what she does or says.
> ...



Neither party is what they used to be. Both are suspect.

But to give her credit, she likely saw an opportunity to capitalize on the fact that both sides are floundering, but being aligned with #45 will currently get her more exposure than being aligned with the side that she defected from.

She's no different than Omorosa Manigault.

Remember her?

Omarosa Manigault Changed Parties for Trump

It will be interesting to see what little Candaces "loyalty" gets her in the longrun.


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The concept of white privilege says that he only was able to do that, because of special treatment, and dismisses his hard work.


And yes, he should not only feel guilty, he should be punished. He certainly should not be listened to, if he has any advice for anyone.


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




It is not ethical to discriminate against a white person, because you assume that elsewhere some other white person discriminated against a black person.


Two wrongs do not make a right.


----------



## Correll (Apr 12, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. Or it might not. (be bias)

2. Your lack of concern for the white girl based on her skin color, is racist.

3. Blacks are 15%, Browns are another 15%. Asians another 5%. Gays are another 4. Other is nearly another 10%.  And if that white girl is aiming at unskilled or semi-skilled work, she is going to running into minority competition a disproportionate amount of the time. And you want her to always get the shaft so that a "minority" can benefit? That is not morally, or ethically defensible.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 14, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I have a lot in common with Howard stern. He grew up in an all black neighborhood. His parents didn’t mind living in an all black neighborhood. The place was paid off. No big deal to them all the whites moved a few blocks over.

But Howard got his ass kicked. For no reason other than he was white. I did too. My brother got it worse he was a year older.

Anyways, that was the 1970s. And it’s funny my brother and I are more liberal than most whites who never even met a black. They never had the bad experiences we did. I have empathy.

But, Howard said it the other day. He certainly wasn’t accepted by the black community. High school blacks are not very nice to white kids who are in the minority

And my cousins went to a 75% white school. The black kids formed gangs.

I think it’s funny when they say black neighborhoods are safer than white. Or that I don’t know what I’m talking about because I’m white. Everyone in my grandmothers neighborhood had bars on the windows. 

The city next to mine was just voted 3rd safest place in Oakland county. Not one black city made the list


----------



## Correll (Apr 14, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. I stand by my previous statement that it is not ethical to discriminate against a white person because you assume that somewhere else a black person is being discriminated against.

2. It is not funny that you and your brother are more liberal than "whites who never even met a black". It does raise the question of why you are empathetic to your bullies and not to your potentially fellow victims. 

3. YOur personal knowledge of the violence found in black communities is interesting and I do appreciate that you do not hide it, even though it undermines your liberal political positions.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It doesn’t undermine my position because I believe we put them in those ghettos and we’ve always treated them like second class citizens.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Have you ever been in an interview with someone you knew didn’t like you? You knew it wasn’t going well?


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Oh, I misunderstood. I assumed as a child, that you were an innocent victim. I did not realize how precocious you were.


HOw exactly as a child, did you manage to do that?


----------



## Correll (Apr 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Yes. And?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well black people deal with white hiring managers who don't like blacks.  We see that in the numbers. But black people aren't doing themselves any favors the way they act.  And white hiring managers may pick up on those slight differences.  For example if he talks with a black affect, imagine how he talks once he's comfortably working there.  And if you don't like working with the guy you can't get rid of him like you can a white guy.  That is stone cold fact.  I've been run out of companies when I was doing better than the black guy, who they were tenderly nurturing towards success.  

I'm not saying hire a less qualified black or woman I'm saying look beyond your bias and maybe give the minority or woman a chance seeing as how 95% of the bosses are all white men.

But if you have any kind of red flag it is your right as an employer to not hire someone.

I'm just about done arguing for the other side.  It's like arguing with people in Israel and trying to tell them they aren't 100% right in their struggles with the Palestinians.  A Jew, like a black, will never admit one fault of their own.

And they don't even vote.  They are rightfully second class citizens.  Any class of people who doesn't vote should be treated as such.  Same thing happens to poor white neighborhoods.  They are to blame for themselves.  They refuse to assimilate and politicians don't care about people who don't vote.  

And Republican politicians don't give a fuck about poor white people because they have their votes already based on racism, god, guns and gays.  No need to bring economic opportunity to their dumb asses.


----------



## Correll (Apr 16, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





1. You assume that the issue is that the white managers just don't like blacks. Saying "the numbers show it" is not a supporting argument.

2. But, you do inadvertently raise the issue of blacks being told their whole lives that the white hiring managers won't like them. I can see that being a factor with at least some of the black applicants

3. That bit where you were run out of the company for the sake of the black employee? That was anti-white racism, and if it happened to you, the odds that it JUST happened to you, is pretty low.

4. Your assumption that the white man hiring, is biased against minority candidates is just an assumption. Especially odd given that you have given an example of a white ceo demanding a minority VP, and cited the large number of ceos that strongly support diversity hiring and the example of google that I provided.


5. People who don't vote, often have good reasons. I have no desire for people that don't think they should vote, to vote. I trust their judgement on themselves.

6. Blacks and Poor whites are not "second class citizens". They are underserved voter groups. That they have been failed is on our political class, not on them. NOte the way that poor whites were happy to mobilize when some one came along and spoke to their interests. Liberals should consider how to speak out to black interests if they want higher voting from blacks.


7. Your need to constantly keep the flame alive of race baiting, is not something to endear you to poor whites, who pay the price for that shit.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are right.  We should let Republicans run everything like they do in Red states

Are 97 of the nation's 100 poorest counties in red states?


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



RACIST!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 16, 2019)

Plenty are leaving the Liberal Plantation 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You’re a RACIST!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



The liberals elites wear black face everyday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Apr 16, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



To to intelligent to be used. You’re just a RACIST!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You mean like Omarosa?


----------



## Correll (Apr 16, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Please go back and actually answer the points I made.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 16, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Throwing out one over used word, is not an intelligent rebuttal. If you have a point, please explain it. 

Or STFU.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 16, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And you're an idiot. Where have I attempted to present any race as being superior over another?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 16, 2019)

Truth1253 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Truth1253 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



And you're too stupid to see the truth.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The numbers do suggest bias. Smarter men then you understand 

2. I’m glad you can see how it’s the black applicants fault. Color me shocked

3. I wasn’t run out of the company for the black guy. They overlooked his lack of sales for whatever reasons. Perhaps you can only get government contracts if you have a diverse staff so they had to keep a black. Isn’t that the companies business? You’re just an employee. You have no right to your job or even an explanation why you were let go. You’re a republican right? You sound like a union liberal socialist. Corporations can do what they want. You trust them to run your government and if they want to have diversity programs what do you care? Can’t compete? Right now there are more jobs available than people looking

5. There’s no good reason to not vote. You know republicans would lose all power or be forced to change for the better if everyone voted. You know you’d lose

6. If you don’t vote no shit the political class will ignore you. A vote is the only power we the people have to fight the lobbyists. Your partisan position is noted

7. Notice trump is always picking fights? So of course we want to control the message too.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Just look at which side started this thread. And what is the subject? Who is controlling the message and playing the race card here? Be honest


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Why do you continue lying to yourself? You are white telling us blacks how we are wrong and it's not based in any understanding of the destructive nature of racism. You talk about how we act. How do we act sealybobo?

You whites have an interesting perspective that allows you to miss all the wrongs your race commits in order to declare your victimhood. You say you got beat up only because you were white. No you didn't. You are unable to understand the anger you got was due to years of white racism those blacks face. I say black communities have less crime than white ones because that's what 25 years of Uniform Crime Reports say. Whites don't have bars on their windows and get robbed, raped and vandalized more than anyone else. Then you read or hear the same comment every time, _"I can't believe this happened, we don't live in that kind of community."_

We are not jews in Israel who are expanding settlements into Palestinian territory while claiming how terrible the Palestinians are. You are white and whites have been telling us what to do since 1776. Everything whites tell us to do, they've never done it. You have nothing to tell me because you ignore the root cause of the problem. Whites have what they do because they made laws at every level to provide them with an advantage. Historical white racism has been the problem in the Detroit metro area just like everywhere else. In 1993 I helped file a class action lawsuit for racial discrimination against a corporation HQ'd in Detroit.

Blacks are angry about how we have been treated. We know what our problems are and what created them. You don't. And that has always been the problem with you white liberals. You think you have suggestions we need to hear and none of it ever addresses the root cause or it's compound effects on black people.


----------



## Correll (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




1. Your appeal to the authority of "smarter men" is noted and dismissed. YOu still can't back it up.

2. YOu said it. And in this scenario you presented, I'm blaming more the liberals that spread the lies.

3. You were run out of companies while you were doing better than the black guy. That is racist discrimination and that  you support it, is like an abused woman taking the blame for her beating.

5. Plenty of good reasons to not vote. If you know that you are completely uninformed on the issues. If your state is completely not in play, and it is a burden on you. 

6. If you vote in a bloc no matter what they do, they will ignore you. The republicans didnt' ignore the white voters because they didn't vote, but because they thought they needed to pander to minorities to win. Trump proved them wrong.

7. That is not a just reason to race bait.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I really can't argue with anything you say.  So then you all need to start becoming more independent and using that money you spend to influence more power.  

And get those poor bastards to vote.  If Republicans see 80% of the black community voted, they'd start catering to it that I can promise you.

But one thing.  You think that us whites need to have bars on our windows?  That's funny shit.  But I guess I live in a very safe white community.  You must be talking about poor white communities.  Sure rapes happen in rich white neighborhoods too occasionally or burglaries but not so much that the entire community bars up their windows and doors.  

I found people discussing these bars on windows in Detroit:
OK, Ive lived a few places, but have never seen a community so upset w crime, but so against security bars on windows as detroit. Yes they can be a bit of an eyesore, but Im wondering my they arent more widely used in detroit w as much crime as is talked about. Here in L.A. you even see them in decent neighborhoods. Can anyone enlighten me why detroit isnt more open to them? My home has them and I feel alot better at home or away knowing Ive at least got something to slow them down if they choose to break in.
detroit hates security bars?

I'm surprised to hear you say you rarely saw them. I know one person who claims to have made a fortune selling them in Detroit throughout the 80s and 90s. (Then again, I didn't have any on anyplace I lived back then!)

Ive grown fond of my bars, and will apply them if and when i return to the BIG D
Wow. I can't imagine becoming "fond" of security bars, and if I felt I needed them when I returned, I wouldn't be returning.
I'm not sure what's more strange - the fact that you've been gone 16 years yet make a general statement about a place where you don't live, or the fact that you say this despite there being tens of thousands of homes in the city with bars on all their windows and doors. 

In some neighborhoods, nearly every home on the street has iron bars.

Because Detroit is so safe?  LOL

Aesthetics aren't even the point. When a neighborhood is so dangerous that you need to have security bars on the windows, it's no longer good enough to live in, and it's time to get the heck out of there. Period.

I've always made a rule to NEVER live in an area of the city so bad that there are bars on the upper windows. On the basement windows or a security door I can get to. We have security doors and door gates and glass blocks for the basement windows. BUT I am not living anywhere with bars at the first floor main window. Absolutely not.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



88 percent of the blacks who voted in the last election voted for Clinton. Blacks ran for offices in record numbers in 2018. We vote. We need more representation. And like I said, you live in gated communities and talk about bars on windows. Even in those gated communities, whites get robbed, raped and beaten more. I lived in a black community in a city and we had no bars on windows. You exaggerate things when it comes to negatives about blacks. Maybe you need to stop.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2019)

It's funny how white republicans lie. We blacks must stop allowing ourselves to be told what to think by democrats because the democratic party is the party of slavery.

Yet, it's white conservatives and Republicans who wave and wear the flag of the KKK. And who honor and worship the Confederacy. While they treat Confederate statues and monuments being taken down, as a personal attack against them and their "heritage." While making all of the excuses in the world for why they should be able to proudly display the same Confederate symbols, that the KKK they claim was started by the Democratic party have used. And are the ones who twist and spin, to make up reasons for why monuments, built to honor and treat the Confederate solders and leaders as "heroes" or honorable men, should stay up in public. The ones who fought to keep the same slavery that they say the Democrat party started, going.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



We are just going to have to agree to disagree on this.  It's so obvious black communities in Michigan are the most dangerous.  Maybe not where you live but the most dangerous places in MI are Flint, Saginaw and Detroit.  Why?  Black people.  

Here is one thing you can't deny.  Your communities ridiculously low test scores.

At least two-thirds of black and Hispanic students in Connecticut are behind in math or English 

Students from low-income families had similar dismal results.

So blacks overall do about as well as low income whites.  Congrats.  

African Americans score lower than European Americans on vocabulary, reading, and math tests, as well as on tests that claim to measure scholastic aptitude and intelligence. The gap appears before children enter kindergarten and it persists into adulthood. It has narrowed since 1970, but the typical American black still scores below 75 percent of American whites on almost every standardized test. This statistic does not imply, of course, that all blacks score below all whites. There is a lot of overlap between the two groups. Nonetheless, the test score gap is large enough to have significant social and economic consequences.

The Black-White Test Score Gap: Why It Persists and What Can Be Done

I am so curious how you are going to respond.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

This is interesting 

Closing the black-white test score gap would probably do more to promote racial equality in the United States than any other strategy now under serious discussion. Judging by the currently available statistical evidence, eliminating the test score gap would sharply increase black college graduation rates, making them nearly equal to white rates. Such a change would also allow selective colleges to phase out racial preferences in admission, which have long been a flashpoint for racial conflict. Eliminating the test score gap would also reduce racial disparities in men’s earnings and would probably eliminate the racial disparities in women’s earnings.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How come you didn't bring up this argument?

rican Americans score lower than European Americans on vocabulary, reading, and math tests, as well as on tests that claim to measure scholastic aptitude and intelligence. The gap appears before children enter kindergarten and it persists into adulthood. It has narrowed since 1970, but the typical American black still scores below 75 percent of American whites on almost every standardized test. This statistic does not imply, of course, that all blacks score below all whites. There is a lot of overlap between the two groups. Nonetheless, the test score gap is large enough to have significant social and economic consequences.

Closing the black-white test score gap would probably do more to promote racial equality in the United States than any other strategy now under serious discussion. Judging by the currently available statistical evidence, eliminating the test score gap would sharply increase black college graduation rates, making them nearly equal to white rates. Such a change would also allow selective colleges to phase out racial preferences in admission, which have long been a flashpoint for racial conflict. Eliminating the test score gap would also reduce racial disparities in men’s earnings and would probably eliminate the racial disparities in women’s earnings.



Narrowing the test score gap would require continuous effort by both blacks and whites, and it would probably take more than one generation. But we think it can be done. This conviction rests on three facts. First, black-white differences in academic achievement have narrowed since 1970. The National Assessment of Educational Progress (NAEP) data on 17-year-olds show that the reading gap narrowed more than two-fifths between 1971 and 1994. The math gap has also narrowed, though not as much. Five major national surveys of high school seniors conducted since 1965 show the same trend. So do surveys of younger students. The gap narrowed because black children’s scores rose, not because white children’s scores fell.

The average black did about as well on the Stanford-Binet test in 1978 as the average white did in 1932.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This says you should probably listen to us whites

Third, when black or mixed-race children are raised in white rather than black homes, their pre-adolescent test scores rise dramatically. These adoptees’ scores seem to fall in adolescence, but this could easily be because their social and cultural environment comes to resemble that of other black teenagers.

Traditional explanations for the black-white test score gap have not stood up well to the test of time. During the 1960s, most liberals blamed the gap on some combination of black poverty, racial segregation, and inadequate funding of black schools. Since then, the number of affluent black families has grown dramatically, but their children’s test scores still lag far behind those of white children from equally affluent families. School desegregation may have played some role in reducing the black-white test score gap in the South, but school desegregation also seems to have costs for blacks, and when we compare initially similar students in today’s schools, those who attend desegregated schools learn only slightly more than those in segregated schools.

Recent evidence suggests that disparities in school resources do affect achievement, but resource disparities between black and white children have shrunk steadily over time. The average black child now attends school in a district that spends as much per pupil as the average white child’s district. Black children’s schools also have about the same number of teachers per pupil as white schools. Predominantly white schools seem to attract more skilled teachers than black schools, but while black students who attend predominantly white schools probably benefit from having better teachers, this advantage seems to be offset by the social costs of being in an overwhelmingly white environment. In any event, schools cannot be the main reason for the black-white test score gap, because it appears before children enter school and persists even when black and white children attend the same schools. If schools play an important role in perpetuating the gap, either desegregated schools must be treating black and white children very differently or else black and white children must react very differently to the same treatment.



The three most common “conservative” explanations for the black-white gap-genes, the culture of poverty, and single motherhood-are also hard to reconcile with the available evidence. There is no direct genetic evidence for or against the theory that the black-white gap is innate, because we have not yet identified the genes that affect skills like reading, math, and abstract reasoning. Studies of mixed-race children and black children adopted by white parents suggest, however, that racial differences in test performance are largely if not entirely environmental in origin.



Cultural differences associated with chronic poverty may account for some of the black-white test score gap, but they cannot be the main explanation, since the gap persists among affluent children. And while children raised by single mothers score lower on most standardized tests than children raised by married couples, this difference almost disappears once we take account of the fact that women who become single mothers come from less advantaged families, have lower test scores, and complete less schooling than women with husbands.

This article is great

The Black-White Test Score Gap: Why It Persists and What Can Be Done


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

(the way family members interact with one another and with the outside world, for example). A good explanation of why white five-year-olds have bigger vocabularies than black five-year-olds is likely to focus on how much the parents talk to their children, how they deal with their children’s questions, and how they react when their children either learn or fail to learn something, not on how much money the parents have.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No it does not. 

Whites need to shut up and listen.

Your asses have had everything handed to you for 242 years. We have whatever rights we have now for 53. So let's see what the black community looks like when we are at 242 years of not being overtly discriminated against. Those test score every white person tries to use when they've lost the argument have been shown to be invalid indicators of anything.

We know what the problem is and it is not what you say it is.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



242 years ago people were still riding around on horses and dying of pneumonia.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I give up then.  If your low test scores don't tell you anything, nothing will.

If even those results don't mean anything nothing means anything.  

And thank you for telling us how long it's going to take blacks to get over past racism once it's overwith.  Because lets face it for most blacks they aren't dealing with it on a day to day basis other than hearing it on the news.  So you think it's going to take about another 242 years for blacks to catch up.  Got it.    

I'm not talking about rights.  I'm talking about why you don't get the jobs.  You score lower on IQ tests.  And did you read all the reasons/excuses that were given from both the left and right?  Seems like you don't even agree with the left.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



No sealy this is not the reason. I am black sealy. OK? This means I have had conversations with blacks that you have not. There are things blacks will not say to you because we already know that it's useless to try. I think that by being  black I damn sure know what the problem in black communities are better than you. You have been consistently wrong and until you can understand the complete damage white racism has caused you will never get it right. You see sealy, you talk like the black community is controlled by ISIS, but there are 590,000 blacks living there. A lot of them have lived their entire lives there. 

Safely.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Unfortunately for you this is not a matter of blacks getting over racism. It is a matter of being able to build the same kinds of community networks whites have had 242 years to build. I probably scored higher than you did on those tests and those tests are not why we don't get the jobs. You have heard of BFOQ's haven't you?

Why is it that you whites who can't figure out how to stop yourselves from mass shootings think you are an expert on what blacks face? I do not agree with your assessment given that the tests you are talking about are not accurate measures of overall intelligence. All you have been trying to do is find something where you can tell me how we need to listen to whites.

I say we don't and that is not going to change. We know what the problem has been. And we know that the problem continues. Until we are able to equip many of our communities with the same type of development that's in the burbs there are going to be problems. Alluding to test scores does not solve the problem of the lack of economic development in many black communities.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Now I'm not talking about safety.  Now I'm talking about why there are so few blacks in upper management.  Or why they/you are so under represented in the work force.  Or why you aren't getting accepted into colleges.  

I'm not denying blacks test worse than whites for all the reasons you will give.  Years of oppression put your parents into poverty and uneducated so of course they aren't going to be able to help you with your homework like a white 2 parent home who's parents both went to nice white schools.  Your schools aren't as good.  The tests are bias towards whites.  Good students have to deal with a lot of bad students who don't care.  Teachers in poor black communities aren't as good.  Yada Yada.   

Well, stop studying things that don't matter in this society.  Remember Good Times?  They showed that if the test had a lot of questions black people care about, they would do better than whites.  Well I'm sorry but maybe you have to start studying what us whites are studying.  Why aren't you?

I think there are things you will ADMIT to other blacks you won't admit to here.  It's a shame.  I like honest discussions.  

I do understand the complete damage white racism has caused.  When I give the black community advice I give it in hopes you will overcome it.  

Just don't try to tell me black communities are safer and black kids score just as well on tests as white kids do when I know those things aren't true.  You can make the argument that white racism created those dangerous ghetto's but don't tell me those ghettos don't exist.  

And don't tell me fatherlessness isn't a big problem when all the studies on say it is

The Black-White Test Score Gap: Why It Persists and What Can Be Done

children raised by single mothers score lower on most standardized tests than children raised by married couples.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




First, instead of emphasizing the kinds of racial differences that economists and sociologists usually study (parents’ economic resources, parents’ position in the occupational hierarchy, parents’ exposure to formal education, and parents’ living arrangements), successful theories will take more account of the factors that psychologists have traditionally emphasized (the way family members interact with one another and with the outside world, for example). A good explanation of why white five-year-olds have bigger vocabularies than black five-year-olds is likely to focus on how much the parents talk to their children, how they deal with their children’s questions, and how they react when their children either learn or fail to learn something, not on how much money the parents have.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Put it this way.  Whoever's fault it is, the black community is doing something wrong and something needs to change.  Why is there such a big gap between white kids and black kids?  We don't know yet for sure.

Successful theories will therefore have to pay more attention to psychological and cultural influences, which are much harder to measure than income, education, and living arrangements. Collecting accurate data on black and white parents’ habits, values, behavior, and ideas is not easy, and it would take time. It might well require an investment of time and effort comparable to the effort that went into developing cognitive tests during the first half of the 20th century. But without such work, we are in constant danger of seeing black-white differences as an inevitable byproduct of people’s genes or of “cultural” factors that nobody can change.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Public support for almost any policy depends partly on whether the beneficiaries are perceived as deserving or undeserving. One obvious advantage of programs directed at children is that hardly anyone blames first graders’ ignorance on their lack of motivation. First graders of every race seem eager to please. Both black and white adults often think that older black children lack academic motivation, but most adults still blame this on the children s parents or schools, not on the children themselves. That was why Lyndon Johnson emphasized helping children in his original war on poverty.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm going to tell you that there is more crime in the white community because that's what the Uniform Crime Reports show. I don't care about standardized test scores because again, they are proven not to be accurate indicators of intelligence, plus more blacks are entering college than ever before. You see, we live in America and Michigan is just one state. And there is no discussion about race that can be had by ignoring the long continuing history of white racism. And until you are able to understand the complete damage it has caused, your argument will lack credibility. 

Why Standardized Tests Don't Measure Educational Quality - Educational Leadership
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...th-standardized-tests/?utm_term=.9249a6fc985f
Standardized tests not always best indicator of success | Penn State University
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-tests-actually-test/?utm_term=.ca47078a959e


----------



## IM2 (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well if you were black and looked back on the past 60 years, you would say blacks have done a lot of right things and that it could even be better if whites would stop believing they know better what we need to do than we do. The cultural pathology arguments is bullshit and it's part of modern  racism. There is no big gap between  white and black kids. Standardized tests do not make a case for that opinion unless it's just something you want to believe.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Fair enough. I don’t completely agree but mostly I do. Especially about you testing better than me. I’m not very book smart. In fact my only talent is sales. Luckily you can make a lot in sales.

BFOQ?

I’m constantly trying to figure out why white men are so fucked up they do mass shootings. But that’s different than living in a high crime and poverty black community with bars on the doors and windows and you know it. I’m not saying whites aren’t fucked up too. Remember I’m first generation Greek. I am critical of white Americans too. I think they are fucked up and the biggest thing I pick on them for is the 51% divorce rate they have. It’s whats wrong with them too.

So you challenge the tests. How convenient. Why don’t you instead prove us wrong by educating your kids so they do as well as our kids do. You won’t listen to whites? Then stay second class citizens.

Until you are able to equip your communities? I’ve read blacks spend more money than any other group. Yes, you need to start being self sufficient. I’ve posted the top 100 black companies. I would love to see more and better companies on that list.

Stephon curry has a shoe company. I wonder how many blacks work for that company.

I hope you know my only goal is to solve this problem. It’s not to prove that it’s mostly blacks fault because I agree it’s mostly not blacks fault. But it is also not 100% whites fault. But you won’t assign any blame to blacks. Can’t argue with someone like you. You sound like correll only the black version


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> I’m constantly trying to figure out why white men are so fucked up they do mass shootings. But that’s different than living in a high crime and poverty black community with bars on the doors and windows and you know it. I’m not saying whites aren’t fucked up too. Remember I’m first generation Greek. I am critical of white Americans too. I think they are fucked up and the biggest thing I pick on them for is the 51% divorce rate they have. It’s whats wrong with them too.



The 3 worst mass shooting to date were all perpetrated by muslim extremists. So to hell with that stupid trope that white men are mass shooters. There's been a spate of such incidents in the US over a period of two decades, perpetrated by sick individuals in a nation of 300 million, many of whom weren't even white.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don’t ignore. That’s why I encourage diversity programs. I promote them because I know everything you say is true.

Remember I’m trying to get you to admit blacks are 10% at fault for the position they are in. If you won’t accept 10% blame for the condition of the poor black community then you’re just as stubborn as the white idiots we argue with here everyday.

I hope your real opinion is that your people are working on the internal problems. You maybe don’t want to admit any blame because that just gives the white racists ammo.

Again, I hope you believe my only hope is to figure this shit out. I know we have a lot of work to do with the racist whites and they are the bulk of the problem. I just think you have victim mentality and you’re in denial.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 17, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I’m constantly trying to figure out why white men are so fucked up they do mass shootings. But that’s different than living in a high crime and poverty black community with bars on the doors and windows and you know it. I’m not saying whites aren’t fucked up too. Remember I’m first generation Greek. I am critical of white Americans too. I think they are fucked up and the biggest thing I pick on them for is the 51% divorce rate they have. It’s whats wrong with them too.
> ...


Bullshit. We have a white man problem in America. If you gun nuts want to say it’s not the gun it’s the shooter then tell us why so many white shooters?

In the Middle East they hav a suicide bomber problem. They need to figure out why so many Arabic men are willing to do that.

Notice women don’t go on rampages? Maybe if I leave out the color you’ll be able to have a rational discussion about this. Why are men so nuts?

Ps. Very few blacks commit crimes. The vast majority of blacks are just like us. So if we don’t have a white male rampage problem because the numbers aren’t high enough then we could say the same thing about blacks. 

In other words 94% of blacks are good and 96% of whites are good. And many would say being treated like second class citizens might account for the extra 2%

Look at how you whites cry now over a little affirmative action. Imagine if we were persecuted like blacks have been for centuries. Would we be doing as good as blacks are after everything they’ve endured? Something tells me we wouldn’t. Whites are snowflakes


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*why so many white shooters?
*
Have there really been so many? Don't confuse the death toll with the number of perpetrators.

There's been 16 shooting incidents with over ten fatalities since the Columbine massacre in 1999. Ten were committed by white dudes although Nicolas Cruz was not so much a typical white male as he was a multiracial jewish/cuban...creature.

So, 9.04 white male mass shooters in 20 years. Is this an epidemic...? Racist Democrats and their media lapdogs would like you to think so. 

*Look at how you whites cry now over a little affirmative action
*
That sounds like something IM2 would say.

Ridiculous. I don't "cry" over affirmative action. I've never even brought it up. Stop racially stereotyping me.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 18, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


There have on
Y been 16 incidences since columbine? I find that hard to believe. Maybe you mean 16 every year?


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 18, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Shootings with fatalities of ten or more, yes. 16 since 1999


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 18, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Anyways, my point was to defend white murder or to compare it to black murders.

One crazy white walks into a church or school and kills a bunch of people. Still that community is a relatively safe place to live. That one incident doesn’t mean the community is a dangerous place.  Or we kill our wives lovers or we kill our wife for trying to leave us or we kill our parents for their money.

When a neighbor does one of those things I don’t feel unsafe. But when I’m a black living in Detroit and someone broke in and murdered my neighbor, or someone rapes my daughter in an abandoned building when she’s walking to school, I would feel unsafe living in that neighborhood. If gangs existed in my neighborhood I would feel unsafe. I would have bars on my doors just like detroiters have now. Metro detroiters don’t put bars on their doors and windows.

Remember carjackings? What ever happened to them? They don’t happen very often anymore. Well where were they happening? They were happening in cities like Detroit. No one in my community ever got car jacked.


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




We were having quite a discussion, heavily based on your personal experiences and observations, and now you want to shit can all of that, and start the whole discussion over?


Could you be honest as to why you want to do that?


I thought you made some great points. And I made some even better ones.


And I really appreciate your honesty in sharing your examples. Most liberals would lie, either to themselves or me.


imo, I think we can to a point, where we reached the underlying differences of perception on the facts that cause at least some of our political disagreements.


----------



## deanrd (Apr 18, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.


 It’s easy to be color blind when your party is 90% white.


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Sealy does understand the  anger you feel, and he agrees with it. That is why he is giving "blacks" a pass for their repeated beatings of him.


And when you say that the black kids did not beat him up because he was white, but because of anger at "years of white racism",


dude. That is those kids being seely up because he was white.


Your hate is making say and do stupid things.



I understand the anger too. And I dont' give those punks a pass for their violent racist assaults.


----------



## Correll (Apr 18, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






Because you (personally as you, and you as a member of group liberal) are the one(s) making the claim that unequal outcomes must be caused by racist discrimination.


It is on you to support that argument.

I am happy simply pointing out that you cannot. 


AND pointing out the real discrimination faced by whites, such as your examples of being pushed out of a company while they focus on nurturing the black guys.


And you know, I generally don't touch on your stories about being beaten up for being white, because I am not trying to play silly gotcha games.


BUT, seriously, violence inflicted on some one due to the color of their skin, is ICONIC racism, and for you to give them a pass for their actions, 


is not called for. 



I condemn all racist violence.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Have you seen me calling usmb blacks out on this?  The Black-White Test Score Gap: Why It Persists and What Can Be Done

This probably is a big factor in why blacks aren't doing better in the workplace but even this USMB blacks deny.  Their neighborhoods aren't more dangerous, fatherlessness is not a problem and their kids low test scores isn't real either.

These USMB blacks are like Trump.  If they don't like the facts they just call it fake news.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I simply understand where the anger comes from.  They are taught that whites are the devil.  Imagine if IM2 is teaching his kid the same shit he says here and his kid goes to an all black school except for 3 white kids.  Of course they are going to take it out on the white kids that they are second class citizens.  Lets face it, blacks aren't teaching their kids right.  Not inner city blacks.  I'm not talking about my black neighbors I'm talking about inner city poverty blacks.  

By the way, I got in a lot of fights when I moved to an all white neighborhood because of my long Greek last name.  My dad was told at Ford by his white co-workers to go back to his own country.

My mom took my brother to a kids birthday party.  Gift in hand she and he walk up to the door and the dad answers and says, "no fucking way a white person will ever step foot in my house" and then slammed the door on them.  

With my personality my brother and parents are sure I would have never made it out of that school alive.  I have a big mouth and fight back.  

P.S.  I remember one black moved to my all white highschool.  People were very mean to him.  Very racist.  So what does he do?  He steals my buddies varsity jacket.  He and a wigger buddy of his buried his jacket.  Why would they do that?  Why would the black kid prove he is what all the racists think he is?  Anyways, my buddies dad was in the FBI and went to the kids house, kicked in his door and at gunpoint made him take him to where the jacket was buried and made him dig it up.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 18, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



88% of the blacks who voted sure.  But how many blacks voted?  

The turnout rate rose among white voters in the 2016 election and declined substantially among black voters. *65 percent* of white citizens cast ballots in last year's presidential election, up from *64 percent* four years earlier.

But the turnout rate among African-American citizens tumbled sharply. Only 59 percent of black citizens voted in 2016, down from 66 percent in 2012 and 65 percent in 2008.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


White people go through more systemic and coordinated racism today than any race has ever even imagined going through, and yet we are still here and white guilt and submission is going to forever die with the baby boomers.

Once that happens every single accomplishment in human history will be nothing compared to what the new and improved white man does.


----------



## Correll (Apr 20, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




If you know all of that, why do you assume racist discrimination when you see unequal outcomes?


----------



## Correll (Apr 20, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






Understanding something does not require that you approve or endorse it, as you do, when you give those kids a pass, or support the policies and candidates that perpetuate such racist violence.


----------



## Correll (Apr 20, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





59% compared to 65% is not that big of a gap, especially when so many of them tune into a political ideology of powerlessness and victimhood.


Hell, considering how much propaganda is put out that how racist and evul our society is, I'm surprised the turnout isn't lower.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2019)

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



 No they don't.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2019)

88 percent of the blacks who voted in 2016 voted for Clinton. That happened despite voter suppression. She won the popular vote. Whites in rural rust belt areas who changed up and voted for Trump is why Trump got the electoral vote. In the 2018 mid terms there were more black candidates than ever before. Blacks not voting is a lie. And some here are of the mindset they offer some kind of wisdom and advice for blacks but you don't.

Blacks recognize there are racists in both parties. It is the policies we look at. And when a party is full of people who defend the confederacy then try telling us how we should be members of that party because the other party supported slavery, all I can do is laugh. Because it's easy to see through the bullshit.

And blacks do not need to listen to sermons about responsibility from a race that takes none. Nor shall we listen to a race of people telling us not to depend on government when everything they have is because of government legislation. And in every election that same race of people advocate to potential government lawmakers at every level to provide them with the help they need.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> 88 percent of the blacks who voted in 2016 voted for Clinton. That happened despite voter suppression. She won the popular vote. Whites in rural rust belt areas who changed up and voted for Trump is why Trump got the electoral vote. In the 2018 mid terms there were more black candidates than ever before. Blacks not voting is a lie. And some here are of the mindset they offer some kind of wisdom and advice for blacks but you don't.
> 
> Blacks recognize there are racists in both parties. It is the policies we look at. And when a party is full of people who defend the confederacy then try telling us how we should be members of that party because the other party supported slavery, all I can do is laugh. Because it's easy to see through the bullshit.
> 
> And blacks do not need to listen to sermons about responsibility from a race that takes none. Nor shall we listen to a race of people telling us not to depend on government when everything they have is because of government legislation. And in every election that same race of people advocate to potential government lawmakers at every level to provide them with the help they need.




1. There was no voter suppression. 

2. I agree that whites in the Rust Belt, switching from voting for Obama to voting for Trump AND new white voters, is why Trump won. Which greatly undermines the "white lash" theory.

3. Rejecting advice because of the skin of the person offering it, is racism.

4. The "Confederacy" today, is today nothing but a collection of symbols of regional pride. Nothing for you to fear. And indeed, you don't fear it.

5. Your last paragraph is nothing but racist nonsense, too twisted to address.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Here’s the white privilege us whites have. My brothers a VPs of hr. I’m hanging out with this guy going to msu. He connects with my brother on LinkedIn. This isn’t necessarily racism but it is an unfair advantage we have.

Unfair but what should you want us to do about it? That’s how you get a job in America.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



1. Raise wages so more poor people of color can afford computers and provide incentives and fund black entrepreneurs who want to open ISP'S and high speed internet access in poor communities of color.

2. Stop assuming all blacks don't have access to linked in.

3. Just face the fact that racism and racist attitudes are the prime contributor to why the lack of diversity exists.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Basic internet access should be free or $25 a month. Government regulated and subsidized


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



That's a good idea.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 21, 2019)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Democrats also think you're too stupid to know how to get an ID


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yea, well white republican voters in rural areas are hypocrites. You ask the federal government to help pay so your rural hick homes can get internet and cable. Do you know how much it would cost a single farmer if he had to pay to get those wires sent all the way out to his remote farm?

Of course you don’t realize how much you depend on the federal government, ignorant bastards


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What democrats aren't are a bunch of racist liars that support the confederacy while telling us that we should be republicans because democrats supported slavery. Now shut up because voter suppression isn't about an ID.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 24, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*The Good Ol’ Boys: 2 Years In, Trump Is Making Our Courts A Lot Less Diverse*
His lifetime federal judges are almost entirely white, male ideologues. 

The Good Ol' Boys: 2 Years In, Trump Is Making Our Courts A Lot Less Diverse | HuffPost

President Donald Trump has done something remarkable to the nation’s federal courts: he’s filled up their empty seats with clones of Vice President Mike Pence.

Whether it’s for district courts or higher-ranking appeals courts, Trump’s confirmed lifetime judges are overwhelmingly white men with records of opposing abortion, LGBTQ rights and voting rights.

A whopping 90% of Trump’s picks confirmed for appeals courts in his first two years in office were white, according to a Congressional Research Service analysis. 10% were Asian American. He didn’t confirm any African American or Hispanic circuit judges.

In that same period, 92% of his confirmed district court judges were white. 4% were Asian American, 2% were African American and 2% were Hispanic.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 25, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



That's like a poll tax


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 25, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.



If true cons are color blind why would Don. Jr do this?  

On March 1, 2016, an interview with white supremacist James Edwards and Trump Jr. was aired. After the 2016 Trump campaign initially denied the interview had taken place, later Trump Jr. claimed it was unintentional.  Either he's a believer in the white genocide conspiracy theory, or pretending to be an advocate for political gain.

I think the Trumps know how deplorable their supporters are.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.



It's funny how white republicans lie. We blacks must stop allowing ourselves to be told what to think by democrats because the democratic party is the party of slavery.

Yet, it's white conservatives and Republicans who wave and wear the flag of the KKK. And who honor and worship the Confederacy. While they treat Confederate statues and monuments being taken down, as a personal attack against them and their "heritage." While making all of the excuses in the world for why they should be able to proudly display the same Confederate symbols, that the KKK they claim was started by the Democratic party have used. And are the ones who twist and spin, to make up reasons for why monuments, built to honor and treat the Confederate solders and leaders as "heroes" or honorable men, should stay up in public. The ones who fought to keep the same slavery that they say the Democrat party started, going.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> It's funny how white republicans lie. We blacks must stop allowing ourselves to be told what to think by democrats because the democratic party is the party of slavery.
> 
> Yet, it's white conservatives and Republicans who wave and wear the flag of the KKK. And who honor and worship the Confederacy. While they treat Confederate statues and monuments being taken down, as a personal attack against them and their "heritage." While making all of the excuses in the world for why they should be able to proudly display the same Confederate symbols, that the KKK they claim was started by the Democratic party have used. And are the ones who twist and spin, to make up reasons for why monuments, built to honor and treat the Confederate solders and leaders as "heroes" or honorable men, should stay up in public. The ones who fought to keep the same slavery that they say the Democrat party started, going.



That's just not true.   Most Americans today do not worship the Confederacy.   The fact that the Civil War is a part of our history, with so many young men on BOTH sides killed, should never be forgotten.  To erase a country's history is tyrannical and neo-Marxist at the same time and threatens to put future generations (ignorant of the past) in the same situation.   Jewish folks know this as the Nazi concentration camps with the ovens still exist and provide a graphic symbol of what never should be even though neo-Nazis revere the 3rd Reich.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 25, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> On March 1, 2016, an interview with white supremacist James Edwards and Trump Jr. was aired. After the 2016 Trump campaign initially denied the interview had taken place, later Trump Jr. claimed it was unintentional.  Either he's a believer in the white genocide conspiracy theory, or pretending to be an advocate for political gain.
> 
> I think the Trumps know how deplorable their supporters are.



Do you have a link other than general info to that exact meeting?  I don't see it in your link to Wikipedia general info.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> There, I said it.   Why is it that Democrat 'colored/black' skinned people are always considered victims by the old-white Democrats?   Could it be that SOME 'colored/black' skinned people traded slavery for victimhood?   True Conservatives are color-blind and everyone is considered equally by their contribution.   Competence is rewarded in $$$$ it doesn't matter the color of the skin.   My advice to 'colored/black' people is to STAY AWAY from the Democrat party.   Remember, THEY were the original slave-holders.   They STILL consider 'colored/black' people to be inferior.


Conservatives ARE color blind

That is why they never vote for black candidates


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how white republicans lie. We blacks must stop allowing ourselves to be told what to think by democrats because the democratic party is the party of slavery.
> ...



That is true. And you might want to check how Germany handles the Nazi history. The memory of the confederacy started years after the civil war ended. I'm not talking about the civil war. I'm talking about the confederacy, a group of insurgents who formed their own country, waged war on the US and lost. This is what Republicans defend as you just did in your post.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 25, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Not surprising.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 25, 2019)

IM2 said:


> That is true. And you might want to check how Germany handles the Nazi history. The memory of the confederacy started years after the civil war ended. I'm not talking about the civil war. I'm talking about the confederacy, a group of insurgents who formed their own country, waged war on the US and lost. This is what Republicans defend as you just did in your post.



Memories always remain AFTER a cataclysmic event like the Civil War where the Confederacy tried to secede from the Union because the Union was mostly for anti-slavery.   This is important history that has already been attacked by BOTH sides and, if we get rid of the history, will most certainly happen again so, I guess I don't get your point.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > That is true. And you might want to check how Germany handles the Nazi history. The memory of the confederacy started years after the civil war ended. I'm not talking about the civil war. I'm talking about the confederacy, a group of insurgents who formed their own country, waged war on the US and lost. This is what Republicans defend as you just did in your post.
> ...



You want us blacks to forget slavery and jim crow. That's history. So your opinion is bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Over the last few weeks I am realizing more and more just how segregated we are here in Metro Detroit.  Occasionally we interact but for the most part it's separate but equal.  And it's not even equal seeing as how we have most of the money.  Most of the blacks in my area are low wage workers who live in low income apartments.  We see each other at Speedway, Rite Aide and Walmart but we rarely interact.  I feel the tension.  

Did I tell you I saw a great blackish the other day where the main character's kids were afraid to go to the black neighborhood?  The father took off his expensive ear rings before he took them there and later felt ashamed about doing that when his sister who still lives in the hood called him out for doing it.  

Don't dismiss the show as not being good, it's fucking amazing.  And most of the time they are siding with your position so to say you don't like it tells me you aren't watching it.  Because that show is about seeing America from a black perspective.

He explained how every other cultural city is considered exotic.  China Town, Mexican Village, Greek Town, Little Italy, etc.  People want to go to these towns.  But no one wants to go to an all black neighborhood.  It's seen as dangerous, high crime and poverty, etc.

All in all he and I agree this is because of racism.  That's not the point.  The point is even black Americans feel safer in white neighborhoods.  

It still bugs me that you suggest white neighborhoods are just as dangerous as black ones.  I think it comes down to what kinds of crimes are being committed.  In a black neighborhood there are people who will kill/rob/rape a stranger.  In a white neighborhood we are killing our parents, wives or co-workers when we snap.  These aren't criminals on the lose these are crazy whites who snap or whites who kill their parents for their money.  

Great example I was watching Detroit's most wanted.  Amazing the stories behind what these guys have done.  One guy would go the the gas station, rob and shoot at people and he didn't even care about the cameras


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



The fucking uniform crime reports annually show that whites commit at least 2 times the amount of crime as blacks. So unless all those crimes are committed in black communities, it stands to reason white communities are less safe. I don't watch blackish, not because it's not a good show, but because I live black.

Your posting pictures about 24 blacks in a city with 559,000 blacks in it, a city that is approximately 83 percent black, only shows me that you are a white liberal racist full of yourself who thinks he knows what's better for blacks than somebody black does. Your motherfucking city is 83 percent black. That means there are safe black neighborhoods in Detroit.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You want us blacks to forget slavery and jim crow. That's history. So your opinion is bullshit.



And you want 'blacks' to be victims in perpetuity.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You want us blacks to forget slavery and jim crow. That's history. So your opinion is bullshit.
> ...



And you want to repeat white racist bullshit.

Try another tactic maggot. Gaslighting doesn't work here.

The only ones wanting to be victims in perpetuity are whites like you.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 26, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You repeat black racist bullshit.  You are the one gaslighting.   You and the Democrats want to keep blacks on the victim-hood plantation.   Nothing much has changed in the Democrat party and you swallowed their bullshit hook, line and sinker like a big suckerfish.  So...YOUR opinion is bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2019)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Poor Klan Boy

Everything is stacked against white men


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Actually, we want to help those who need help

That includes blacks living in the ghetto who vote Democratic and whites living in Appalachia who vote Republican

Same plantation


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Well so far, Democrat 'help' has caused inner city chaos and murder as well as an abundance of fatherless families.  Add to that illegal alien gangs that threaten everyone.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



It was the capitalists who abandoned our inner cities after exhausting their resources.....Republicans helped them


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> It was the capitalists who abandoned our inner cities after exhausting their resources.....Republicans helped them



Lie pivot, lie.....Nice.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



I post facts. You lie. I read the shit in here by republicans. Pure old time racism.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It was the capitalists who abandoned our inner cities after exhausting their resources.....Republicans helped them
> ...


Truth.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 26, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It was the capitalists who abandoned our inner cities after exhausting their resources.....Republicans helped them
> ...


Capitalists pilliaged and then abandoned our cities
Democrats picked up the pieces


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You post no facts, you are a troll.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



I've posted law and policy. You troll.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



There are 2 problems with this lie. Republicans have fucked up entire states and in every election republicans run for these offices. And if what they proposed was so much better they shouldn't lose.


----------



## Correll (May 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The fact that you have to lie about what I said, indeed, the fact that you KNOW you have to lie about what I said, to support your smear against me, 


shows that YOU know that your smear is a lie.


----------



## sealybobo (May 21, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I saw this on linkedin

*Our invitation. Our call to arms.*
To engage IBMers, customers and society at large in promoting the advancement of gender equality in business leadership.

Hear from IBM leaders as they share their tips and pledges to create a more equal workplace.


----------

